# Neo/Modern Retro let's see yours!



## Ramjm_2000

I have to admit I have an attraction for classic steel/lugged frames with a modern twist. I've seen several Nags, Rellos, Merckx, and the like upgraded with newer components and look fantastic. Unfortunately, I've also seen some retro/modern interpretations that look hideous. I'm planning on starting a Neo/Retro build myself and would LOVE to see those modernized classics for some ideas and just admire other peoples efforts. So let’s see those neo classics!


----------



## JasonF

Here's my recently-acquired 1987 Sachs with a Chorus/Record mix. The wheelset includes DT 240s hubs with Open Pros. I would love to take it out for a ride, but it won't stop snowing. I'll post a pic of my ex-De Rosa next.


----------



## Dave Hickey

JasonF said:


> Here's my recently-acquired 1987 Sachs with a Chorus/Record mix. The wheelset includes DT 240s hubs with Open Pros. I would love to take it out for a ride, but it won't stop snowing. I'll post a pic of my ex-De Rosa next.


Outstanding...Who in their right mind sold a Sachs?


----------



## RocketDog

JasonF said:


> Here's my recently-acquired 1987 Sachs with a Chorus/Record mix. The wheelset includes DT 240s hubs with Open Pros. I would love to take it out for a ride, but it won't stop snowing. I'll post a pic of my ex-De Rosa next.


It appears to be my size, too. I would kill a man for that bike.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I see that I'm not the only person in the world that still has a working pair of PP76's. I still use them on my TT bike.
I'm going to have to take a pic of my Bianchi TSX.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Very nice!!!*

That Sachs is sweet! My biggest struggle is what parts to go silver and what to go black. I'm going silver centaur (I just love the looks/lines) but will probably go black stem bars and perhaps a black/silver post (ritchey or AC). Wheels are still up in the air but I have a set of AC 420s that would look good on a neo retro.


----------



## JasonF

Thanks for the comments. Ironically, I'm on the hunt for some older alloy Chorus ergolevers as I find the carbon not a great match.

I've had those pedals since my racing days in college during the late-80s. They still spin like new.

The top tube on the Sachs is a 52.5. It was purchased it from a guy who races on the Sachs 'cross team. He bought it NOS from a bike shop in the Boston area for his girlfriend, who ended up not riding it. There were a couple of chips from the bike being moved around over the years, but not one road blem. For example, the FD braze-on was absolutely pristine, without a mark where a derraileur would be installed. 

Handling is amazing, kind of like a Porsche where the rewards are great, so long as you pay attention to what you're doing. I wouldn't call it twitchy, but it is much more responsive than my De Rosa. On the other hand, I thought the De Rosa felt sort of dead in the rear triangle, whereas the Sachs comes to life.


----------



## il sogno

Jason, I take it this is 9 speed?


----------



## JasonF

It's a 10-speed. Rear spacing is 128mm, and the triangle doesn't have to be spread for the wheel to fit in there.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Here is a really bad picture of my ~1976 Keith Lippy (first photo). 68cm R531 frame. "Triple Triangle" design long before GT cointed the phrase.

I built it up over about 6 months with deals I got from eBay, Nashbar, etc, including:

- XT rear der
- XTR front der - which I am about to swap out for a 105.
- Mavic rims
- Truvativ triple crank
- NOS Shimano Tourney centerpull brakes - once you try these, you might never go back to sidepulls.
- Custom fork by Allan Wanta (That's black paint on cro-moly! Not carbon!)

It's not a beautiful Richard Sachs, but it gets me down the road quite nicely.

Apologies to people who have seen this photo in previous posts.

- Forbes Bagatelle-Black
Santa Clarita, CA

PS: I think I'll be wrapping up Frankenbike V1.0 this weekend. Lots of "twists" performed to a nice old Fuji Del Rey. See second photo for the "Before" pic. I'll post "After" pics on the commuting/touring forum ASAP.


----------



## ElvisMerckx

fbagatelleblack said:


> Lots of "twists" performed to a nice old Fuji Del Rey. See second photo for the "Before" pic. I'll post "After" pics on the commuting/touring forum ASAP.


Where did you get that Del Ray? My brother bought that exact bike back in '85, but it was stolen out of his garage in LA in '89. Does it happen to have a bike shop sticker on it anywhere? 

Don't worry, he won't want it back. I'm just curious because there aren't too many 67cm Fuji Del Rays out there.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

ElvisMerckx said:


> Where did you get that Del Ray? My brother bought that exact bike back in '85, but it was stolen out of his garage in LA in '89. Does it happen to have a bike shop sticker on it anywhere?
> 
> Don't worry, he won't want it back. I'm just curious because there aren't too many 67cm Fuji Del Rays out there.


I bought the bike in an eBay auction. Seller was "Treasure Hunt Collectables" out of Virginia. There were no LBS labels on the bike, and now it's got a fresh coat of rattle-can paint, which looks pretty good from 20' away. I'm getting the hang of back-yard paint jobs slowly but surely. 

You'd be surprised how many 67cm Del Rey's are out there. I see more 67cm Valite Fujis than any other large-framed bikes.

- Forbes Bagatelle-Black


----------



## ElvisMerckx

Thanks for the info. Nope, it's not the same bike. Coincidentally, my brother bought his Del Ray in VA. But he later moved it overseas, brought it back to the States, and it was stolen in California.

Pity though. If this were the same bike, it would have made a great story.


----------



## Dave Hickey

One of my rides is the opposite of what's being posted. Instead of a retro frame with modern componets, how about a modern frame with retro components?

I bought this frame because it was the only LOOK model still availible with down tube bosses. I sold off the new HSC threadless fork and added an older straight blade threaded fork. It's a mix of 8 speeds Dura Ace with some DA 25th anniversary parts thrown in for the bling factor.....


----------



## JaeP

*Schwinn Paramount*

It's steel and it's lugged. It's all Dura Ace 7401 8 speed with a DA 7410 crankset. The correct DA 7401 crankset looks sooo ugly compared to the 7410. My tush didn't like the Flite saddle so I replaced it with a white San Marco Regal.


----------



## Frank121

*Love the Paramount!*



JaeP said:


> It's steel and it's lugged. It's all Dura Ace 7401 8 speed with a DA 7410 crankset. The correct DA 7401 crankset looks sooo ugly compared to the 7410. My tush didn't like the Flite saddle so I replaced it with a white San Marco Regal.


What a beautiful bike!


----------



## Frank121

*Late 1980's Tommasini SLX Super Prestige with Ultegra 9 speed STI*



Ramjm_2000 said:


> I have to admit I have an attraction for classic steel/lugged frames with a modern twist. I've seen several Nags, Rellos, Merckx, and the like upgraded with newer components and look fantastic. Unfortunately, I've also seen some retro/modern interpretations that look hideous. I'm planning on starting a Neo/Retro build myself and would LOVE to see those modernized classics for some ideas and just admire other peoples efforts. So let’s see those neo classics!


Late 1980's Tommasini with Ultegra 9 speed STI


----------



## sn69

*Gawd that's a pretty bike, Jason.*

I keep coming back and staring at it. I really need to drop a deposite and get in line (40 months now, I think) for one of his masterpieces.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Nice Paramount...*

What a beut!


----------



## paramountz

*Sweet Paramount*

I have always wanted a Team Wheaties fo my collection what size is it?


----------



## Andy M-S

*Here's one...*

My '03 Kogswell D58, wearing a new coat of paint, but no decals yet. Since the photo was taken I've put gum hoods on the brakes, white tape on the bars, replaced the black stem with the identical model in silver, and put on white Kogswell decals. I like it.

I'm currently building up a 1985 Trek 560 with a mix of RSX, RX100, 105 and Ultegra/600 parts. No fenders for that one...


----------



## il sogno

JasonF said:


> It's a 10-speed. Rear spacing is 128mm, and the triangle doesn't have to be spread for the wheel to fit in there.


Jason, one more thing - how much does the bike weigh?


----------



## JaeP

*No. 9*



paramountz said:


> I have always wanted a Team Wheaties fo my collection what size is it?


Although the size, as stamped on the bottom bracket, is a 62cm, the actual center to center measurement is 60cm. BTW the serial number is 620FMWF 89054 and there is a number 9 stamped on the bottom bracket as well. I believe the bike was custom made for some guy named Jack Toffey (his name is painted on the left chain stay). I did a google search on "Jack Toffey" and came up with some baseball agent of some sort.


----------



## paramountz

*Bag On Bars*

What kind of bag is that on the bars of the Kogswell? Any detailed info on them? Thanks


----------



## karyg

Here, is my '87 Rossin just after I repainted it. It has a mix of Ultegra/Dura Ace 9 spd components. NOS Ambrosio Aero rims on Ultegra hubs. Super Record post and Cinelli bar and stem


----------



## Andy M-S

*Bag*



paramountz said:


> What kind of bag is that on the bars of the Kogswell? Any detailed info on them? Thanks


It's the previous version of this bag:










https://www.rei.com/online/store/Pr...30&parent_category_rn=4500847&vcat=REI_SEARCH

Near as I can tell, it's just that mine says REI on it and the new one has the Novarra logo.

It's a nice small bag, good for a little food and of course it has a map case on top.


----------



## beantownbiker

JasonF said:


> Thanks for the comments. Ironically, I'm on the hunt for some older alloy Chorus ergolevers as I find the carbon not a great match.


Jason,

Instead of looking for new levers, you may want to try just getting new brake levers only and just replacing them, record shifters with alloy levers (even though the levers will say chorus: try here: http://www.branfordbike.com/brake/big/bk05bigg.html $118 for both right and left, and if you arent stuck on your levers saying chorus you may be able to get a lower model and polish it to a mirror finish if you want.

This thread seems like a great place to post my bike (been a little embarassed to post it) because it is a 2001 Casati gold line SLX built up with 8-speed campy ergo...and *gasp* a carbon fork...will take pics tonight and post.


----------



## MichaelC

*Alloy Shifters*

Jason, I know what you mean about wanting older alloy Chorus shifters. I had a custom Waterford built last summer, but I wanted a retro look and the carbon just didn't do it for me. Found new old stock on eBay and it worked out well.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Not mine but...*

boy are they sexy! The ideas are flowing...


----------



## DaveT

My Saluki, purchased from an estate. It arrived, as new, just as a deep freeze hit here and has stayed since. No chance to ride it yet, but the first dry day above 30 degrees I'm goin' for a ride!


----------



## fbagatelleblack

DaveT said:


> My Saluki...


As Homer Simpson would say, "Agh, agh, agh." (You have to imagine the lolling tongue and the drooling.)

- Forbes


----------



## thinkcooper

Here's my "retro" ~1987 Team Stumpjumper Prestige steel frame, revived for cross use. Canti bosses were rebrazed a little higher to permit 700C wheels, rattle-can blue finish lovingly applied. Note use of the very vintage Mavic Velo Tous Terrain derailleurs - they work perfectly with 8 speed SIS shifters and cassettes. The first generation silky smooth Campy Chorus brake levers were pulled off my old race bike in the late 80's and replaced after a nasty crash; a little sandpaper, new black hoods and they're flawlessly pulling PAUL neo/retro brakes.

A little aside - I love the pre-lawyer tab forks. Drop the front wheel, stow the bike on the roof rack, replace the wheel when ready to ride; all without having to re-adjust the front skewer. Those were the days....


----------



## fbagatelleblack

thinkcooper said:


> Here's my "retro" ~1987 Team Stumpjumper Prestige steel frame...


Sorry to state the obvious, but that is just too cool for school! Wow! Nice work! Who'da' guessed you could set up 700C wheels on an old Team Stumpjumper.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## fastfullback

*hmmm.*



fbagatelleblack said:


> Sorry to state the obvious, but that is just too cool for school! Wow! Nice work! Who'da' guessed you could set up 700C wheels on an old Team Stumpjumper.
> 
> Thanks for the post!


Thanks a lot for the (bad) influence. I have a '91 Diamondback Axis with old-school XT hanging in the garage, just waiting for me to either do something with it or steal its components for a 'cross frame. I've popped my road wheels on it before just to see if it could be done. Now I'm going to have to do it again, stand back, look, think...


----------



## thinkcooper

fastfullback said:


> Thanks a lot for the (bad) influence. I have a '91 Diamondback Axis with old-school XT hanging in the garage, just waiting for me to either do something with it or steal its components for a 'cross frame. I've popped my road wheels on it before just to see if it could be done. Now I'm going to have to do it again, stand back, look, think...





fbagatelleblack said:


> Sorry to state the obvious, but that is just too cool for school! Wow! Nice work! Who'da' guessed you could set up 700C wheels on an old Team Stumpjumper.
> 
> Thanks for the post!


Thanks for the compliments! I took it out for a 30 miler yesterday with another crosser on a Steelman; the ride was a great mix of paved, fire roads and single track in the redwoods, with about 1800 feet of climbing. I'm just amazed at how capable skinny tires can be. It could be a little lighter, but it feels mighty tough. I bashed the daylights out of the frame and wheels yesterday and it's in perfect shape today.

fbagatelleblack/fastfullback - the key to rebrazing the canti bosses, they need to have been brazed rather than TIG. Most old school rigid mountain bike frames are plenty wide enough, and have decent length chainstays to accomodate a 700x35-38 tire. The bosses are about an inch higher than for a 26" wheel. And with 700c rubber on the frame, your increased BB height ends up providing lots of clearance. A quill adaptor permits you to mount modern ahead-set steerers to the old threaded fork.

Now that you've seen the cross - check out the bike I set-up this morning for my teen daughter for xMas. Her old, very cool cruiser was stolen a few weeks back, so I set up a "new" one for her. The frame is an old beater fleamarket Huffy ($35), decal stripped and sanded, then shot with industrial matte black wheel paint. All the other bits are from our local cruiser shop. My favorite? The Hello Kitty fat rubber. I'm calling this the Hello Kitty Rat.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

thinkcooper said:


> The Hello Kitty fat rubber. I'm calling this the Hello Kitty Rat.
> [/IMG]


nice coop. looks just like a ladies rat rod. did you have all those parts laying around?


----------



## thinkcooper

Bocephus Jones II said:


> nice coop. looks just like a ladies rat rod. did you have all those parts laying around?


Some of em were laying around- frame and fork with clean headset and decent BB cups, seat post, stem, the wide bars, pedals, kickstand, and shortened fenders - not on yet but painted - My local cruiser guy had the red rim wheels @ $60/set, the crank was $9, sprocket $6, seat was expensive but very cool @ $32. Grips were $11. Tires were expensive too, about $20 each. I think I have under $170 or so into the build.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

thinkcooper said:


> My favorite? The Hello Kitty fat rubber. I'm calling this the Hello Kitty Rat.


MEOW! Those tires alone might be enough to motivate my 4-year-old daughter to learn how to ride a two-wheeler!

- Forbes


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fbagatelleblack said:


> MEOW! Those tires alone might be enough to motivate my 4-year-old daughter to learn how to ride a two-wheeler!
> 
> - Forbes


I think Electra's got the most extensive selection of cool kid cruisers right now. Check em out. We bought my oldest kid a 20" Mini-rod a few years ago. Cool little bike that his brother will inherit soon--the older kid likes to ride my Felt cruiser with the seat all the way down now.

http://electrabike.com/b_kids.html

I just noticed Nirve has some cool 16 and 20" cruisers as well--some co-branded Hello Kitty even.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think Electra's got the most extensive selection of cool kid cruisers right now. Check em out. We bought my oldest kid a 20" Mini-rod a few years ago. Cool little bike that his brother will inherit soon--the older kid likes to ride my Felt cruiser with the seat all the way down now.
> 
> http://electrabike.com/b_kids.html


I just saw some 20" Electras over lunch. Very cool. But I think, when the time comes, I'll want to build Molly a cool cruiser from an old junker, something into which I can put my heart and soul. Of course, it probably won't be cool enough for her. I can hear her now, "Aw, Daaaaaaaad! I told you I wanted the NEW Huffy!!!!"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fbagatelleblack said:


> I just saw some 20" Electras over lunch. Very cool. But I think, when the time comes, I'll want to build Molly a cool cruiser from an old junker, something into which I can put my heart and soul. Of course, it probably won't be cool enough for her. I can hear her now, "Aw, Daaaaaaaad! I told you I wanted the NEW Huffy!!!!"


Yeah I can see that. I'm just lazy. If I see one I like I'll just buy it complete.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm just lazy.


Me too! That's why I always end up taking a day or two off from work to finish up my bike projects! A bad day wrenching is better than a good day at work! 

- Forbes


----------



## thinkcooper

I've got a collection of little kid 16" and 20" cruisers from the junkyard. My son and I started making a chopper out of one, with huge ape hangers, a full size banana seat, and a wheelie bar made out of a skate truck and wheels. It's not finished yet, the current design is a little unstable, it wheelies whenever I sit on it... 

Building cool bikes for little kids is awesome. Several of our neighbors have kids around 4-5 and they're wickedly entertained by the bikes we build. Once my son gets out of school this summer, I'm helping him set up a business fixing up and selling cool custom bikes in small sizes for kids his age and younger.

The electra cruiser line is sweet, and damn affordable as well. Reality is, you can buy a new electra for close to what it would cost to fixup an old bike with new parts..


----------



## fbagatelleblack

thinkcooper said:


> Reality is, you can buy a new electra for close to what it would cost to fixup an old bike with new parts..


Yes, of course, but somehow a bicycle doesn't seem like it's really MINE until it has been christened with some blood from my knuckles. %0!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

thinkcooper said:


> Once my son gets out of school this summer, I'm helping him set up a business fixing up and selling cool custom bikes in small sizes for kids his age and younger.


great idea...and it'll keep him out of trouble. A few people on our cruiser ride take those ew Stingrays that can be had at Walmart for cheap and chop the heck out of em. Of course you gotta have the welding eq and access to steel/al tubing and such, but some of the bikes they've made are pretty cool--one has a super long fork. It's kinda hard to ride.


----------



## jeff27

*here's my retro*

Built the frame and fork during a UBI steel frame brazing course back in April. Built with Henry James lugs and columbus single butted tubing. Got it home and did the paintwork (came out alltight for a first timer). Fitted out with chorus 10, rides very smooth and stable. First time I hit a really good downhill, I got it up to 40-45 mph just watching the fork vibrate a little, that made for some fun moments. The name on it refers back to my family, Winkler for my grandfather on my mom's side, the middle J is James for my dad and his dad, and the first J is for me.


----------



## dagger

*Nice!!!!*



JaeP said:


> It's steel and it's lugged. It's all Dura Ace 7401 8 speed with a DA 7410 crankset. The correct DA 7401 crankset looks sooo ugly compared to the 7410. My tush didn't like the Flite saddle so I replaced it with a white San Marco Regal.



Love this one.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*That is a beut!*

That's exactly what I think of when I think about new retro classic build. That is one beautiful machine, my plans are very similar. Classic alloy Campy, Columbus SLX steel, with modern standard build wheels (probably AC 420s since I have a set lying around). Be proud of that bike...very proud.

JR


----------



## jeff27

*thanks*



Ramjm_2000 said:


> That's exactly what I think of when I think about new retro classic build. That is one beautiful machine, my plans are very similar. Classic alloy Campy, Columbus SLX steel, with modern standard build wheels (probably AC 420s since I have a set lying around). Be proud of that bike...very proud.
> 
> JR


Thanks, it came out far better than I could have hoped for. Probably the best 2 week vacation I ever took. If you ever think about building your own, UBI is one of the best ways to go. Working up to building a few more as soon as I can get a jig built or bought.


----------



## beantownbiker

*more italian*










Casati gold line slx monza (not sure which one is its name) from 2001, with chrome headtube lug and stays
Ritchey carbon comp fork
syntace megaforce stem
record 8-spd shifters
Athena rear der.
Record front der. 
Daytona brakes
selcof seat post
titec malone handlebars
sram pc-58 chain
Rudelli titanium bottom bracket
maxxis tires (soon to be vittoria or michelin axials)
Chorus crank
chorus hubs laced to mavic rims
some time pedals stolen from mtn bike


----------



## bokchoy8

*Guerciotti SLX*

My mid 80's Guerciotti SLX...slowly but surely coming together...dura ace 7700 9spd crnks, brks, drllrs, sti shifters...bb and hdst...ird hdlbr...easton stpost...itm stem...putting a selle san marco aspide saddle...ritchey zero wheels and michelin pro tires...all ebay or craiglist parts...learning as i go...


----------



## Squidward

*My first post*

This is an '89 Bridgestone RB-1 that I just bought. It's a 53cm and is mostly original. The frame is in great shape.

I've since changed the tires and the saddle.


----------



## knh555

*Ciocc, Alan, Basso, and soon-to-be RRB Cycles*

Here's my recently departed Ciocc Microf C.40 SLX with Chorus 10 (2002), my Alan Super Export w/Dura Ace 7402, and my Basso Gap SL fixie.

In Feburary I should be receiving a custom RRB Cycles built from Columbus Life and Pacenti lugs and some monstrously large, stiff custom drawn chainstays. I'm working through the design now with Ron Boi, the builder, and am quite pleased and quite excited about this new ride. I'll post pics when I get the frame/fork. I still need to nail down the paint, but that Wrinkler above caught my eye if only it's the inverted version of what I've been leaning towards. I can't believe I saw that here. I'm thinking sky blue with white panels/head tube and black decals. Good with black, white, blue, or natural leather saddles I'd think.


----------



## CycloRon

*Basso build*

Saw the Basso and thought I'd put up a pic of the late 80's Basso I rebuilt over the holidays...
As it stand now the bike is:
- champion bar/stem
- Shimano 105 Italian bottom bracket
- Shimano Ultegra double Crank - 53/39
- Shimano 105 FD -
- Shimano 105 RD- 9 speed
- Shimano Ultegra Brakes - 9 speed
- Shimano 105 STI Shifters
- SRAM 12-26 cassette 9 speed
- SRAM Chain ( can't remember which at the moment)
- Mavic Open Pro Wheels with Ultegra Hubs

Had to add the chrome cable clamps to the top tube to replace the missing braze-on guides


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Sweet Ciocc*



knh555 said:


> Here's my recently departed Ciocc Microf C.40 SLX with Chorus 10 (2002), my Alan Super Export w/Dura Ace 7402, and my Basso Gap SL fixie.
> 
> In Feburary I should be receiving a custom RRB Cycles built from Columbus Life and Pacenti lugs and some monstrously large, stiff custom drawn chainstays. I'm working through the design now with Ron Boi, the builder, and am quite pleased and quite excited about this new ride. I'll post pics when I get the frame/fork. I still need to nail down the paint, but that Wrinkler above caught my eye if only it's the inverted version of what I've been leaning towards. I can't believe I saw that here. I'm thinking sky blue with white panels/head tube and black decals. Good with black, white, blue, or natural leather saddles I'd think.


I really like the color, too bad you sold it :-(


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Hello Kitty Fat Slicks*

Do you remember where you got the Hello Kitty tires?

Thanks!

- Forbes


----------



## Fivethumbs

Hi, first time poster here. Here is my 63 (center to center) 1989 Bottecchia ADR Team replica (even though the team actually rode red and white Bottecchias and Lemond rode a purple and neon yellow TVT). It is made with Columbus SPX, which is a thicker version of SLX. The rear dropouts have been spread to accept 130mm hubs. Here are the particulars:

Campy C-Record head set
Mavic Open Pro rims laced to 32 hole Ultegra hubs.
Ultegra 9 speed brakes, deraillers, crankset, chain rings and cassette
Dura Ace downtube shifters.
Cane Creek aero brake levers.
Cinelli Campione Del Mondo 44cm bars
Cinelli X/A 115 cm stem
Koobi seat
Laprade fluted seat post


----------



## knh555

Ramjm_2000 said:


> I really like the color, too bad you sold it :-(


Sold it? Nope. Still got it with a few inappropriate bends in the top and down tube.  It got roofed on a nearly invisible cross bar over a small bridge (green bar in front of green trees) that didn't have a height marking. 

On the other hand, I'm replacing it with a nice custom steel frame - Columbus Life with Pacenti lugs. I should have that in a few weeks. 

But yeah, it's still sad to see a good frame die.


----------



## philippec

*Cut-n-coupled Carbon Concorde/Ciocc*

Here are some pictures of my retro Concorde (built by Ciocc) that I had cut and coupled into a carbon-forked travel bike. This Concorde has been busy spreading some retro love around the world!! (Italy, Greece, Japan, Spain, France and soon Austria, Azerbaijan and who knows where else!)

Components are a mix of various flavours of Campagnolo...

For detailed pics, go here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=28577


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*That's one nice ride!*



philippec said:


> Here are some pictures of my retro Concorde (built by Ciocc) that I had cut and coupled into a carbon-forked travel bike. This Concorde has been busy spreading some retro love around the world!! (Italy, Greece, Japan, Spain, France and soon Austria, Azerbaijan and who knows where else!)
> 
> Components are a mix of various flavours of Campagnolo...
> 
> For detailed pics, go here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=28577


I've never seen retro steel with S&S couplers, sweet.


----------



## Kuma601

After seeing some of your rides, I'm motivated to make some updates to mine. That auction site is great for tracking down stuff.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## fbagatelleblack

EasyRider47 said:


> Hey there:
> 
> Here you go....My 1980 Marinoni - refinished/repainted in 2000 - 6 speed Campy & Campy Atlanta wheels. It still rides like a dream!
> 
> FYI - I currently have 2 other older steel-lugged Marinoni's being refinished as we speak.
> 
> Take it easy,
> EasyRider47


That paint looks oh-so-nice! Just a beautiful machine all around. Thanks for the photos!

- FBB


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Good God, man! Don't tease us with stories of Shangri-La without telling us how to find it! Where is this shop? What is the name? Thanks!

- FBB


----------



## fbagatelleblack

PS: Beautiful Marinoni, BTW.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Don't hold out!*



EasyRider47 said:


> While browsing through an out of the way old bike shop I found that have at least 400 or 500 old used bikes and frames jammed from floor to ceiling, I came across this brand new, never-built 1982 Marinoni frame....needless to say, I couldn't pass it up! It is made of Reynolds 531 tubing and the frame is impeccable....just one or two little chips from sitting around. There was only 2 pathways to the back of the store - where one person could hardly go down without side-stepping every few feet. I was in heaven - I felt like I had found an elephant graveyard and buried treasures!
> 
> Anyways...looks like another rebuild project! (And I put a few other frames on hold - another Marinoni (1986), an 80's Pinarello and an 80's Colnago - new!)
> 
> On top of that - imagine the spare parts/accessories inventory he has! I also bought a brand new 1986 World Cycling Championships sweat shirt (still in the original bag - just a bit dusty)!
> 
> I could probably spend the next week in that place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EasyRider47



Where is this place?


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Don't hold out!*



EasyRider47 said:


> While browsing through an out of the way old bike shop I found that have at least 400 or 500 old used bikes and frames jammed from floor to ceiling, I came across this brand new, never-built 1982 Marinoni frame....needless to say, I couldn't pass it up! It is made of Reynolds 531 tubing and the frame is impeccable....just one or two little chips from sitting around. There was only 2 pathways to the back of the store - where one person could hardly go down without side-stepping every few feet. I was in heaven - I felt like I had found an elephant graveyard and buried treasures!
> 
> Anyways...looks like another rebuild project! (And I put a few other frames on hold - another Marinoni (1986), an 80's Pinarello and an 80's Colnago - new!)
> 
> On top of that - imagine the spare parts/accessories inventory he has! I also bought a brand new 1986 World Cycling Championships sweat shirt (still in the original bag - just a bit dusty)!
> 
> I could probably spend the next week in that place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EasyRider47



Where is this place? What town/city?


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## mikbowyer

Ride it every day. ~80 miles / week.
*Retro:* 2nd owner 1979 TREK Touring bike, Colombus butted steel, full shimano 600. Braze-on dual bottle cages, full panier mounts, rear fender mounts. 
*Neo:* Bianchi SPD road pedals, SIDI mountain shoes, brake pads / hoods, Bontrager RaceXLite Tires, I built the wheels around original shimano greasable hubs. And it has a 1980s cateye computer, SPECIALIZED aviator 130mm saddle (being replaced by a brooks, but I busted the original saddle YESTERDAY after 27 years...

My dad bought it new in 79, and I just bought it from him for $250. It hadn't been ridden for 10 yeasrs. 

It is the smoothest road bike i've ever ridden (esp compared to the 06 TREK 1500). (not gearing, but road "feel" absorbtion)


----------



## Classic Roadbike

This is my first post on this forum. Here is my bike which I have been owning for 15 years now. Back then I started mainly with Campy Athena components which I replaced with higher grade Campy parts over time. Amazing how modern those old Campy parts from the mid 90s still look:










Frame: De-Rosa "Columbus SLX", color: "Team Blue", Height 60,5 cm (bought in 1991)
Rear derailleur: Record (1993)
Front derailleur: Chorus (1991)
Shifter: Ergopower (1992 - 1st series)
Brakes: Record Dual Pivot (1994 - 1st series)
Rims: Mavic Open 4CD
Tyres: Conti Grand Prix 20 mm (1991)
Hubs: Record (1991)
Sprokets: 8-speed cassette 13-21 
Cranks: Record 52/39 172,5 mm (1995 - 1st edition of Campy's low profile cranks)
Pedals: Athena (1996)
Seatpost: Chorus (Jahrgang 1998)
Saddel: San Marco Regal Titanium
Headset: Chorus (1991)
Computer: Avocet 30

Weight: approx. 10,7 kg


----------



## pinnah

mikbowyer said:


> Ride it every day. ~80 miles / week.
> *Retro:* 2nd owner 1979 TREK Touring bike, Colombus butted steel, full shimano 600. Braze-on dual bottle cages, full panier mounts, rear fender mounts.


I totally agree about the ride of the Trek Sport Touring bikes as you will see in a second. I can't believe my eyes seeing a real 910 though. I'm a tall guy and would steel a 25.5" 910 from a priest if I had to. I could use the SP tubing. But as it is, I'm thrilled to be on an 022 510.

Mikbowyer, were the rack and fender mounts added on after the bike was built? Or was this one of the fabled quasi-custom jobs from the Trek shop. Lastly, you should put those pics up on the vintage-trek web site. Very cool to see a 910!


The full story of my 510 is HERE

And here is a picture:


----------



## orbeamike

An early '80s De Rosa after a complete makeover


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fbagatelleblack said:


> Do you remember where you got the Hello Kitty tires?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Forbes


I think you can order em off the Nirve website.


----------



## Howzitbroke

*Anudder one.*

Sorry it's not a fixie. I ride too many hills and go off road occasionally. I ordered and built this up in 99. The idea was in my pea brain to build a modern interpretation of an old school race bike that had no gears. Modern tubing and other stuff with the ability to ride cobbles, and crappy to dirt roads easily. As pictured it weighs 20.5 lbs.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Howzitbroke said:


> Sorry it's not a fixie. I ride too many hills and go off road occasionally. I ordered and built this up in 99. The idea was in my pea brain to build a modern interpretation of an old school race bike that had no gears. Modern tubing and other stuff with the ability to ride cobbles, and crappy to dirt roads easily. As pictured it weighs 20.5 lbs.


MY GOD THAT'S SWEET!

Make me one in a 68cm, wouldya'?



FBB


----------



## Howzitbroke

Thanks. Call Brent Steelman for the frame and fork. I will lace up your wheels and help out with the parts pick.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Howzitbroke said:


> Thanks. Call Brent Steelman for the frame and fork. I will lace up your wheels and help out with the parts pick.


Allan Wanta is in the process of building me a frame, and in the near future I will be lacing up some very cool Sansin high flange hubs onto some CR16IIs I just bought, so I am covered for now, but, darn it, I want one like yours too. Could you come explain things to my wife?!

- FBB


----------



## CFBlue

since I can't ride outdoors for awhile, I was hit two weeks ago, this is now on the trainer.


----------



## Howzitbroke

A bike problem is better than any other habit I can think of. Beats golf, or the gym or running, subs as a car for transportation too. Bike=Good.


----------



## Guest

fbagatelleblack said:


> Allan Wanta is in the process of building me a frame, and in the near future I will be lacing up some very cool Sansin high flange hubs onto some CR16IIs I just bought, so I am covered for now, but, darn it, I want one like yours too. Could you come explain things to my wife?!
> 
> - FBB



Forbes,

I will send her pictures of our garage - after that anything you do should be good.

Just send me her email address and you should be good for 5 years or so.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

toomanybikes said:


> Forbes,
> 
> I will send her pictures of our garage - after that anything you do should be good.
> 
> Just send me her email address and you should be good for 5 years or so.


I already showed her your garage pics from a few months ago. Somehow, she refuses to accept my bikes, even though they take up only a small percentage of the space yours do.

Ah well...

FBB


----------



## Guest

fbagatelleblack said:


> I already showed her your garage pics from a few months ago. Somehow, she refuses to accept my bikes, even though they take up only a small percentage of the space yours do.
> 
> Ah well...
> 
> FBB


Perhaps you should tell her that you have found a new hobby ................ 20 year old blondes!

Your bikes may become acceptable.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

toomanybikes said:


> Perhaps you should tell her that you have found a new hobby ................ 20 year old blondes!
> 
> Your bikes may become acceptable.


Depends on how much space 20 year old blondes would take up in the garage. And maybe, if you found the right ones, there would be less maintenance cost than on bicycles.

... but probably not!

- FBB
(for whom 20 year old blondes are just a very fond memory)


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious

Nice bike. And socks with legwarmers adorned with cargo shorts (causal wear?) That futon looks comfy...must be a nice napping spot after finishing your ride and later polishing off a whole bag of Oreos.




PS: Exposed woodwork adds to the allure!


----------



## colker1

Classic Roadbike said:


> This is my first post on this forum. Here is my bike which I have been owning for 15 years now. Back then I started mainly with Campy Athena components which I replaced with higher grade Campy parts over time. Amazing how modern those old Campy parts from the mid 90s still look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame: De-Rosa "Columbus SLX", color: "Team Blue", Height 60,5 cm (bought in 1991)
> Rear derailleur: Record (1993)
> Front derailleur: Chorus (1991)
> Shifter: Ergopower (1992 - 1st series)
> Brakes: Record Dual Pivot (1994 - 1st series)
> Rims: Mavic Open 4CD
> Tyres: Conti Grand Prix 20 mm (1991)
> Hubs: Record (1991)
> Sprokets: 8-speed cassette 13-21
> Cranks: Record 52/39 172,5 mm (1995 - 1st edition of Campy's low profile cranks)
> Pedals: Athena (1996)
> Seatpost: Chorus (Jahrgang 1998)
> Saddel: San Marco Regal Titanium
> Headset: Chorus (1991)
> Computer: Avocet 30
> 
> Weight: approx. 10,7 kg


truly wonderfull pic.. it could well be the official pic for this site.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

What is the building in the background of the photo?


----------



## colker1

fbagatelleblack said:


> What is the building in the background of the photo?


it looks somewhere in france to me..


----------



## Einstruzende

My bike might actually fit in with this thread:
1997 Colnago Master Light (with straight, chrome, steel Colnago fork)
2005 Campagnolo Record CT group
2005 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL
Brooks B17 Champion Special










I had actually tore this bike apart during the summer because I wasn't satisfied with the mix of old and new, however I ended up putting it back together because I didn' t like riding my "modern" Cannondale and Specialized as much. I did switch the stem and handlebars to Nitto (got 'em from Rivendell).

Things yet to do: I want to go with a Record Alloy crank, and i'd like to get some hand built wheels with silver record hubs. 36 spoke and brass nipples. I think i'll keep the Shifters though. The CF isn't such a distraction there.


----------



## High Gear

*My EM Strada O.S. Faema colors*

Love this bike, but it's just a little too big for me.


----------



## plodderslusk

*That little extra retro touch*

Here is my all steel all DA 9 speed 97 Basso Loto. I swapped the ITM stem /bar combo for good old Cinnelli 66 and a 1r 120 mm stem.


----------



## High Gear

Now this is one of the VERY few Neo / Modern bikes in this thread. Nice....Very nice.



Fivethumbs said:


> Hi, first time poster here. Here is my 63 (center to center) 1989 Bottecchia ADR Team replica (even though the team actually rode red and white Bottecchias and Lemond rode a purple and neon yellow TVT). It is made with Columbus SPX, which is a thicker version of SLX. The rear dropouts have been spread to accept 130mm hubs. Here are the particulars:
> 
> Campy C-Record head set
> Mavic Open Pro rims laced to 32 hole Ultegra hubs.
> Ultegra 9 speed brakes, deraillers, crankset, chain rings and cassette
> Dura Ace downtube shifters.
> Cane Creek aero brake levers.
> Cinelli Campione Del Mondo 44cm bars
> Cinelli X/A 115 cm stem
> Koobi seat
> Laprade fluted seat post


----------



## AJones

Not as nice as the others here but I had fun throwing new(er) parts on this old bike. My old 72 Schwinn Super Sport. I kept it since it was new and now use it as a commuter bike. I had to use a little imagination to get the parts to work.

Frame: 72 Schwinn Super Sport, Fillet-Brazed chrome moly
Fork: Original
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105 triple
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 9 speed mtn bike
Shifters: 105 shifter/brake levers.
Brakes: Original center pull with new pads
Cassette/FW: 9-speed 11-32 (Cheap Performance House Brand)
Chain: SRAM 9-speed
Crankset: Sora 175mm triple chain ring
Bottom Bracket: Nashbar 68x113 sq taper
BB adapter: Adapts large shell to use cartridge bottom bracket.
Saddle: Velo Gelite
Seatpost: Nashbar alloy
Headset:	Original
Handlebar:	Original - alloy
Stem:	Original - alloy
Bar tape Nashbar
Tires:	Michelin Dynamic
Wheelset:	Black Korso wheels from Supergo
Pedals	Cheap mtn bike pedals w/toe clips


----------



## fbagatelleblack

AJones said:


> Not as nice as the others here...


Cut it out! Those old 4130 Super Sports are GLORIOUS!!! And, they made them in a huge 26" frame. I've been scanning craigslist and eBay for one for a while now.

Very nice resto-mod! I'm glad you posted.

- FBB


----------



## DaveT

*Richard Sachs*

A recent score off eBay, I used Dura Ace triple components (I'm an old guy that lives surrounded by hills) and topped it off with my fave saddle, a B-17. The bike fits as if it were built for me.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

DaveT said:


> A recent score off eBay, I used Dura Ace triple components (I'm an old guy that lives surrounded by hills) and topped it off with my fave saddle, a B-17. The bike fits as if it were built for me.


Gotta love "the Bay!" Nice score, and beautifully built up. What kind of B-17 is that? It looks more like a fancier brooks saddle, such as a Professional or a Swift. Are the making a B-17 "Deluxe" or some such thing these days?

- FBB


----------



## split

I built up a circa 91 Serotta steel frame with modern parts. I like the look of cylindrical tubes, just plain classy. Can't upload photos at the moments, but pictures are posted Here  .


----------



## lankyrunner

jeff27 said:


> Built the frame and fork during a UBI steel frame brazing course back in April. Built with Henry James lugs and columbus single butted tubing. Got it home and did the paintwork (came out alltight for a first timer). Fitted out with chorus 10, rides very smooth and stable. First time I hit a really good downhill, I got it up to 40-45 mph just watching the fork vibrate a little, that made for some fun moments. The name on it refers back to my family, Winkler for my grandfather on my mom's side, the middle J is James for my dad and his dad, and the first J is for me.


did you seriously do that paintjob yurself? thats beautiful. do you have any tips? especially on the lettering? i realize this might not be the right thread, but you gotta share your secrets somehow.


----------



## Hardtail

*Semi-Retro Colnago*

Here's my semi retro Colnago
Newish (2003 or so) Classic frame
Oldish (around 1993) 8speed of unkown model (athena??)
With a kooky frankenbikeish parts mix
But It does ride real nice like a Colnago should


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Frame pump...*

Now, that is a nice frame pump, color matching and all. Is it a Silca? Nice set up!


Hardtail said:


> Here's my semi retro Colnago
> Newish (2003 or so) Classic frame
> Oldish (around 1993) 8speed of unkown model (athena??)
> With a kooky frankenbikeish parts mix
> But It does ride real nice like a Colnago should


----------



## Classic Roadbike

colker1 said:


> it looks somewhere in france to me..


The castle in the background of my pic is located in the southwest of Germany. It is called "Schloss Favorite" and built in the Barock style like many French Chateaux: http://www.badenremembered.com/crossroads/crossroad5.htm


----------



## brecht

*'83 Bill Davidson*

This is my '83 light touring Bill Davidson. It was just recently 
repainted by Joe Bell. JB also spread the rear triangle to 130. 
When I put this bike together in '83 I used Campy SR for the 
brakes, brake levers, headset, seatpost and front hub. I used 
Shimano for the drivetrain and Specialized for the rear hub and 
touring pedals. This time I used the original Campy parts and the 
Specialized pedals and then added a 9 speed Dura Ace triple 
drivetrain, a Nitto lugged stem and water bottle cages and a Phil 
Wood rear hub. 
My original saddle was a Brooks Colt, unfortunately my now departed 
dog/friend/buddy had it for a snack a few years ago, that dog really loved 
finding something made of leather. I replaced that with a Brooks 
B17 and also used Brooks leather handlebar tape and a D-Shaped bag 
in back and a Challenge bag in front. I got two different sizes of 
Berthoud panniers for the rear.
Last week I took the bike out for a three day B&B to B&B 210 mile 
ride. After about 20 miles the first day I completely forgot about 
the convenience of Ergo shifting and enjoyed everything about the bike. 
It brought back some great memories and gave present day delights.

Reading the posts on this board the last few months is what gave me the idea to 
do this, so, my THANKS to all of you for that!!


----------



## fbagatelleblack

BEEEOOOTEEFUL!!! Very, very nice job!

Just out of curiosity, did you consider using 9 speed Shimano bar-end shifters? They seem like they would have been a good match for the overall style of the bike. But the DT shifters are a good match too!

Thanks for the pics,

FBB


----------



## brecht

*'83 Bill Davidson cont*

the rest of the photos


----------



## brecht

*Thanks*



fbagatelleblack said:


> BEEEOOOTEEFUL!!! Very, very nice job!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you consider using 9 speed Shimano bar-end shifters? They seem like they would have been a good match for the overall style of the bike. But the DT shifters are a good match too!
> 
> Thanks for the pics,
> 
> FBB


You're probably right about the bar ends fitting the style better. I happen to like DT shifters better and I also wanted to try and keep things like they were when I first built the bike up. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## fbagatelleblack

brecht said:


> You're probably right about the bar ends fitting the style better.


Noooooooooooooo! Not "Better," just "Also." The DTs look great!

I probably have bar-ends on the brain because I just finished setting up a bike with old Suntour barcons (details to follow ASAP on "Commuting and Touring" forum).

Yours,

FBB


----------



## brecht

kpcw said:


> Dude, that Bill Davidson is one gorgeous bike. Functional and sexy. I would only say that the handlebars (Salsa) are black, did you consider alloy colored? Also, do you prefer curvas or ergo bars?
> 
> Here, you all might appreciate this:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61370


This particular Salsa handlebar has a short drop and reach, both of which I was wanting. I think it only comes in black. I thought since the Tubus rack is black and the decals are black it would be okay. 
Thanks for the link to that thread. I missed seeing that one. I use to post here a few years ago but have mostly lurked for the last year or so.


----------



## Buonarroti

Gotta love the orange/cream combo - very retro and classy. The Berthoud panniers is a great compliment. If you hadn't mentioned Davidson, I would've guessed Rivendell. BTW, I'm also using a honey Brooks saddle, bar tape, and challenge bag. I couldn't bring myself to pay $50 for that bar tape, but what the heck, I did (accompanied by a few tears and groans...). Every time I ride, I'm so paranoid about getting any microscopic smudge on the tape that I wash my hands beforehand. That tape's making me neurotic! I also used to have a black handlebar, but replaced it along with the seatpost and stem with silver Nitto's.


----------



## Guest

brecht said:


> the rest of the photos


Stunning. Absolutely Beautiful. I am jealous.


----------



## brecht

Buonarroti said:


> Gotta love the orange/cream combo - very retro and classy. The Berthoud panniers is a great compliment. If you hadn't mentioned Davidson, I would've guessed Rivendell. BTW, I'm also using a honey Brooks saddle, bar tape, and challenge bag. I couldn't bring myself to pay $50 for that bar tape, but what the heck, I did (accompanied by a few tears and groans...). Every time I ride, I'm so paranoid about getting any microscopic smudge on the tape that I wash my hands beforehand. That tape's making me neurotic! I also used to have a black handlebar, but replaced it along with the seatpost and stem with silver Nitto's.


You’re right about Rivendell. I think the main influences on me were: Rivendell, both their on line photo gallery and a couple of conversations with them when I ordered some parts, the Wallingford Bike web site and conversations with them, Joe Bell on the the paint colors, scheme and small details that you only notice close up, Bob Freeman at Davidson for helping me think through the retro/modern component mix and of course this forum. I had some really good conversations with a number of people over the past few months. It makes one appreciate all the knowledgeable and helpful people both on this forum and in the bike business. 
I know what you mean about the neurotic nature of having leather bar tape. I usually don’t get over it until something happens and then that kind of leads to an acceptance of the inevitable


----------



## fastfullback

Brecht, I'll just add my compliments to the pile. That is an outstanding Davidson. I'll be heading over to its birthplace in a few to pick up some new tires, and I'm likely to see a new retro frame just finished for some lucky customer. Bill turns out quite a few titanium scoots with carbon stays these days, but his classic lugged machines are far and away my favorites.


----------



## DaveT

I bought this Sachs frameset on E-Bay in 'just my size'. Built it up with Dura Ace triple components (I'm an old guy!) and a Brooks Swift saddle. it really is a very sweet ride.


----------



## Spiedo

*My Pinarello and my whife Merckx*

I've already posted them elsewere, but I think is worth to put a paire of pics here to.

My Pinarello Dyna Retro-ized 


























Sara's Eddy Merckx


----------



## brecht

fastfullback said:


> Brecht, I'll just add my compliments to the pile. That is an outstanding Davidson. I'll be heading over to its birthplace in a few to pick up some new tires, and I'm likely to see a new retro frame just finished for some lucky customer. Bill turns out quite a few titanium scoots with carbon stays these days, but his classic lugged machines are far and away my favorites.


Thanks. Say hi to Freeman for me. I haven't been to the store in probably 15 years. I hear that they now even have some older bikes with vintage parts for sale. I remember always enjoying going in and seeing the 20 to 30 finished frames hanging, waiting for build or pickup, and what colors and paint schemes people had picked for their bikes. I went the titanium route when I replaced my Davidson as my main ride and enjoy the no hassle aspect of care and industrial look but there really is something about the aesthetics and ride of lugged steel that makes me feel good when riding.


----------



## ZenNMotion

I bought this beauty (Columbus EL...finned Aerohead lugs a la Bob Jackson, small euro builder)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7231933208

Then combined it with the almost new DuraAce/Ultegra/Velocity parts from this and sold the monster size frame for $100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7234868800&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Then found a deal on a left STI shifter, added my comfy old curvy Concor saddle, Cinelli Mod 66s from my first "real" bike (sniff...) and Candy eggbeaters so I could get off and smell the flowers. And the result is breathtaking. 128 miles last Sunday in West Virginia mountains. Alternate rain and bright sun. Bike rides smooth as buttah and fits like a glove, I got lucky. Damn! Feels better than my Ti racer! Best $350 (total) I ever spent- why would anyone sell a frame like that? Just Gloating Greed is not healthy but oh so satisfying when fulfilled... Definitely worth a repaint, thinking British Racing Green with Copper head tube and panels, crimson lug lining, other ideas?


----------



## bushpig

After coveting one for years, I finally picked up two mid-80s Rossin Ghibli framesets. Both show their age and are perfect for riders. I am building up the mondrian version with a mix of Campy parts. Older C record cranks, headset, front derailleur and delta brakes and 8 speed record hubs. Probably Chorus ergos, rear derailleur and cartridge bb. Older dura ace aero seatpost. Newest touch are the titan mag time pedals.


----------



## brecht

*nice bike bushpig*

The Mondrian paint scheme has always been one of my favorites. Very nice bike you have there.

The link is to custom painter Dave Sem in Texas who has some photos of a Mondrian that he restored on his web-site. 
http://semcustompaint.com/album/thumbnails.php?album=148


----------



## croswell1

*Yeah Man!!!*



brecht said:


> The Mondrian paint scheme has always been one of my favorites. Very nice bike you have there.
> 
> The link is to custom painter Dave Sem in Texas who has some photos of a Mondrian that he restored on his web-site.
> http://semcustompaint.com/album/thumbnails.php?album=148



I also really like that mondrian paint scheme. It's a lot like the "quadra" paint on my Tommasini (circa early 90's).............but if I had to pick either the 'Rossin' or Brecht's 'Bob Jackson', its a no-brainer................i'd pick 'em both


----------



## bushpig

Glad everyone likes. I contacted Dave Sem regarding a refurb. I like to bring this frame back.

I have some bikes coming from storage, which I think you all might like. This pic shows a Super Corsa with mainly C Record but Mavic Cosmics and a Dura Ace reard derailleur. Behind it is a French, fillet brazed, Mecaycle with Mavic SSC and Roval tubulars. The Cinelli is going to be re-Campy'ied when it gets here. I have a 1st gen C record seatpost and rear derailleur that will do the trick.


----------



## Jeepson33s

*Specialized Allez Epic Carbon with Forte Axis Carbon fhreadless fork*

Well here she is, my "new" bike and i love it now i have this new conversion from the alum front fork to this cf one. little tough to get the threadless off but no biggie. so how do you guys like her?


----------



## MDGColorado

*Mercian Restoration completed*

moved to its own thread


----------



## Dan0930

*Paramount redux*

Here's my paramount.

A semi classic japanamount reimagined with a mix of old and new. 
Campy 10s Chorus 
FSA comact cranks.
TTT mutant stem
Aero seatpost
Martec CF fork
San Marco regal saddle white pref leather.
Straight pimp.


Hope you guys like it


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Well I finally got around to shooting photos...*

of my Titan. It's been my main ride for the last month due to my Dean being in the shop. I had it resprayed and repros for all the deacls done by velographics. The paint is by the color factory, an alright job (didn't do as well as I would have liked around the lugs) but for what he charged I can't complain (too much). GREAT ride, smoother that my Ti/Carbon ride on the small stuff but not a absorbant on bigger imperfections on the road (even with 25c vs. 23c tires). It's dirty and not pretty lookin in the pics but it is a work horse. Here is the build all 20 lbs of her :thumbsup: :

Frame: Titan Columbus SLX Star w/ fork
Headset: Chorus threadless 1"
Groupo: Centaur
Wheels: Campagnolo Protons
Tires/Tube: Maxxis ultralights w/ Vittoria Rubino Pros 25c
Stem: Perfromance Forte Painted to match
Handlebar: FSA K-wing alu
seatpost: Amercian Classic
Saddle: SLR
chain: record


----------



## mountain-cruze

Very nice indeed!


----------



## High Gear

*Beautiful Rossin!*

I always liked the look of their frames. You don't see too many around.




bushpig said:


> After coveting one for years, I finally picked up two mid-80s Rossin Ghibli framesets. Both show their age and are perfect for riders. I am building up the mondrian version with a mix of Campy parts. Older C record cranks, headset, front derailleur and delta brakes and 8 speed record hubs. Probably Chorus ergos, rear derailleur and cartridge bb. Older dura ace aero seatpost. Newest touch are the titan mag time pedals.


----------



## Einstruzende

That's sharp. The only thing I might have done different would have been to use alloy cranks. Campy makes an alloy compact for the 2006 Centaur line. It looks really nice.



Dan0930 said:


> Here's my paramount.
> 
> A semi classic japanamount reimagined with a mix of old and new.
> Campy 10s Chorus
> FSA comact cranks.
> TTT mutant stem
> Aero seatpost
> Martec CF fork
> San Marco regal saddle white pref leather.
> Straight pimp.
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Einstruzende said:


> That's sharp. The only thing I might have done different would have been to use alloy cranks. Campy makes an alloy compact for the 2006 Centaur line. It looks really nice.


Ditto. The orange/moltini titan above has a Centaur compact crankset.


----------



## High Gear

*Dan0930, did you get that frameset frome Manchester Cycle?*

Back when I used to ride with the guys from Manchester Cycle, I remember seeing that frame at the shop. He had it in storage for a long time along with a Serotta.




Dan0930 said:


> Here's my paramount.
> 
> A semi classic japanamount reimagined with a mix of old and new.
> Campy 10s Chorus
> FSA comact cranks.
> TTT mutant stem
> Aero seatpost
> Martec CF fork
> San Marco regal saddle white pref leather.
> Straight pimp.
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it


----------



## roddw

*de rosa*

Here is my updated primato. Instead of the typical red, Joe Bell used a black cherry pearl. Tried to keep the carbon parts low, and go with ti and al instead, (could not sacrifice the ergo levers, though)!

cheers,

rodd

p.s. yes--I know there are too many spacers--I'll take them out, as I dial in my fit, ;>)


----------



## slowmo1

Man, that is gorgeous! How well do you like the cables/housings? I like the look...goes nice with the chrome lugs. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Einstruzende

Nice. Is that Nokon housing? That looks so good I might have to put it on my bikes.


----------



## roddw

Einstruzende said:


> Nice. Is that Nokon housing? That looks so good I might have to put it on my bikes.



Yes, Nokon housing--I was going to use black, but went with the chrome for extra bling. I am using Nokon on all my bikes now--a little more time to install, but shifts great, super flexible, plus you have color options.


----------



## High Gear

*Very nice!*

I had a custom Primato painted in the Team Gewiss colors. I road it for many years and ended up selling it. I ended up missing it so bad,I purchased a NOS Primato frameset I found on-line. What a find. I'll never part with it. That frame gives such a great smooth ride, especially some good quality bix style rims. What happened to the original fork? That was key to the ride quality the frame gives. I'll try to post a pic of mine later.



roddw said:


> Here is my updated primato. Instead of the typical red, Joe Bell used a black cherry pearl. Tried to keep the carbon parts low, and go with ti and al instead, (could not sacrifice the ergo levers, though)!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> rodd
> 
> p.s. yes--I know there are too many spacers--I'll take them out, as I dial in my fit, ;>)


----------



## roddw

High Gear said:


> I had a custom Primato painted in the Team Gewiss colors. I road it for many years and ended up selling it. I ended up missing it so bad,I purchased a NOS Primato frameset I found on-line. What a find. I'll never part with it. That frame gives such a great smooth ride, especially some good quality bix style rims. What happened to the original fork? That was key to the ride quality the frame gives. I'll try to post a pic of mine later.


Agree about the smooth ride! Still have the original fork--just wanted to try a build-up with a carbon fork (reynolds) and threadless stem (cinelli gramo).


----------



## edward12

*1985/86 Bianchi Specialissima*

I purchased the frame in March of this year. I took the frame in to Sacramento frame builder Steve Rex's shop for a re-spray. His painter, Russ Pickett, did a fantastic job. 

Steve spread the rear stays to 130mm. Steve's associate and mechanic, Doug, built up the frame with 2005 Campy Centuar brakes, derailleurs and shifters. I also had the new 2007 Centaur Ultra Torque cranks (53/39) installed. Doug really did a nice build; his attention to detail is remarkable. 

The headset is Campy Record and the seatpost is Campy Centaur. Mavic Elite Wheels, Fizik Arione seat and matching Fizik Celeste bar tape complete the build. For fall/winter I installed Michelin Krylion tires (700 x 25c); next spring, I'll switch to Veloflex Pave tires. Rather than using Mavic's heavy skewers, I went with 2006 Campy Record QR skewers.

The frame rides better than anything new I've tried recently, including carbon. There is just something about lugged Italian steel frame that simply can't be matched...


----------



## plodderslusk

Stunning ! That is one very nice bicycle !


----------



## High Gear

*Looks fantastic.*

I have always had a liking for celeste lugged steel. It's too bad that so many riders fall prey for the carbon marketing bull. Even before the carbon craze came the chunky welded aluminum fad. Harsh riding oversize aluminum tubes. I just can't believe so many fall for it. I just read in the Look forum that they were celebrating the distribution of the new latest and greatest 595. Sh!t at $3700 for frame and fork........they can stick it. Of corse the 585 it replaces is old technology and probably not worth a look. I applaud you for making a wise decision. You now have a bike that has some heart & sole. I agree that high-end steel is hard to beat for ride quality. 

ENJOY


----------



## roddw

*bianchi*

Very nice! How do you like the ulta-torque cranks? I just installed the record version on a bike, and though they look very nice, was a little disappointed that they do not spin like the old square taper. Perhaps they just need some miles to break in?


----------



## colker1

this bianchi belongs to my personal pantheon of perfect machines.


----------



## cadence90

*Super Bianchi!*

@ edward12: _Your_ attention to detail is remarkable. Beautiful bike. Beautiful build.


----------



## turbogrover

*Wow, I just love what I'm seeing here....*

This thread is an impressive display of some really gorgeous bikes. I like them all!
Here's a shot of my '96 Ritchey Road Logic. Not quite as retro as some of the others on here, but it's still 10+ years old steel and rides like a dream. Unfortunately, it didn't turn out as retro as I hoped it would, but I'm still working on it. The parts are a mix of Campy, American Classic, Phil Wood, FSA, and a little Shimano. The stem is an old Control Tech. I'm looking to add a set of wheels with polished Campy hubs, and stainless spokes. It was recently powdercoated to get rid of some rust growing around the brake cable eyelets and dropouts. Candy blue with starlight sparkles added to the clearcoat. I did the stem and forks to match. Still having trouble finding replacement stickers for it. It's a work in progress.


----------



## hairscrambled

*Mid 90s Olmo*

I put it together with new Centaur and an Ouzo Comp fork. Ed from Reparto Corse says its a Olmo Cromer or Aelle. I got it as an occasional bike but works so well I ride it much of the time. 
View attachment 71369


----------



## adamlaw

*Mercian 1980 retro*

This was my project for this year. I sent my 1980 Mercian Olympic back to Derby and had it renovated. I then added contemporary components.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

?how do you embed pictures in posts - I am a newbie?


----------



## MDGColorado

adamlaw said:


> This was my project for this year. I sent my 1980 Mercian Olympic back to Derby and had it renovated. I then added contemporary components.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ?how do you embed pictures in posts - I am a newbie?


Adam--

It looks really good. I also have a 1980 Olympic which I completed restoring this year. I wanted to have Mercian do the job, but the shipping cost stopped me. See http://www.cyclofiend.com/cc/2006/cc164-markgardner1006.html and also this thread on this forum: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65392&highlight=mercian+repainted. How do you like the paint job? It certainly looks good from the photos. 

- Mark


----------



## 55/Rad

1988 Pinarelllo Montelllo

Paint has been stripped and the logos have been etched directly into the chrome. Plus the engravings were repainted.


----------



## Spiedo

Awesome! My compliments :thumbsup:


----------



## edward12

*Resurrected Paramount*

Here's a 1986 "Waterford" Schwinn Paramount. It has fairly steep geometry with a 63.5cm seat tube and 58cm top tube. I think it was either a custom build or offered as a "Crit" bike. Interestingly, it has Shimano dropouts. 

I purchased the frame through Craig's List. It's original color was blue/emerald. The paint was in very rough condition, although the frame was in very straight with a little superficial rust and didn't appear to have been ridden very much. So I sent it to Waterford for a re-spray in Candy Apple Red. I also had the stays cold-set to 128mm. 

I built up the frame with a Dura Ace 7 speed groupset I had left over from another build. I also installed a stronglight A9 headset, which was standard on the Paramounts. My research indicates that the 7400 DA is period correct for this frame. The wheels are Mavic MA40 with 7400 DA hubs, which also appear to be period correct. I used a Cinelli X/A Stem with Cinelli Giro handlebars. The seatpost is a new Shimano 6400 areo post, which is a virtual copy of the DA post (SP-7400b).

The bike rides like it's on rails (probably due to the agressive geometry). However, it also very comfortable over rough surfaces. I'm planning to use it as my primary commuter.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

edward12 said:


> Here's a 1986 "Waterford" Schwinn Paramount.


Where?! Where?! STOP TOYING WITH US!! Or did you just forget to post the photo?

- FBB

PS: Do you think you could stretch the seat tube and the top tube 4cm each and sell me the bike, please. It sounds wonderfull...


----------



## edward12

I'm having some technical problems (or the website is). I'll post the pics as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Fivethumbs

Yeah! Where are the photos? You trying to start a riot?


----------



## edward12

They're up!


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Stunning, gorgeous, beautiful...*

Just a magnificent build all around!!

- FBB


----------



## MDGColorado

Classy. Excellent color choice, too.


----------



## ddog

Edward,

Looks great. I've got a 1971 Raleigh Supercourse I'm converting and wanted to ask your actual costs for:

Paint,
realign back fork space, and
shipping (x2).

I assume you didn't have to redish wheel since it is new. Looks like you did it all at one time. Wish I knew enough to do that, but enjoy figuring systems out one stage at a time. 

I've already got Dura ace crank and ultegra bb. Don't really use rear 5 speed in FL, but plan on Ultegra rear derailler, IRD 5 speed freewheel, and retro rachet shifters with either bar-ends or Kelly Take Offs integrated at brake levers. 

Your bike looks excellent down to the details. Nice job! Better than a new bike.

Here's my old steel dragon, but it flies with Dura Ace crank now (low resolution pic).













edward12 said:


> Here's a 1986 "Waterford" Schwinn Paramount. It has fairly steep geometry with a 63.5cm seat tube and 58cm top tube. I think it was either a custom build or offered as a "Crit" bike. Interestingly, it has Shimano dropouts.
> 
> I purchased the frame through Craig's List. It's original color was blue/emerald. The paint was in very rough condition, although the frame was in very straight with a little superficial rust and didn't appear to have been ridden very much. So I sent it to Waterford for a re-spray in Candy Apple Red. I also had the stays cold-set to 128mm.
> 
> I built up the frame with a Dura Ace 7 speed groupset I had left over from another build. I also installed a stronglight A9 headset, which was standard on the Paramounts. My research indicates that the 7400 DA is period correct for this frame. The wheels are Mavic MA40 with 7400 DA hubs, which also appear to be period correct. I used a Cinelli X/A Stem with Cinelli Giro handlebars. The seatpost is a new Shimano 6400 areo post, which is a virtual copy of the DA post (SP-7400b).
> 
> The bike rides like it's on rails (probably due to the agressive geometry). However, it also very comfortable over rough surfaces. I'm planning to use it as my primary commuter.


----------



## edward12

With the stays cold-set to 128mm, the frame restoration cost was $385.00. This also included the decals (decals for a non Waterford bike cost about $60). Shipping was approx. $55 each way. Given the make and vintage of your bike, you might also want to consider Cyclart as well as Joe Bell's shop (both are located in Caliofornia). I believe they charge around $400-$450 for paint and they have access to period correct decals. Good luck!


----------



## ddog

Thanks Edward!!




edward12 said:


> With the stays cold-set to 128mm, the frame restoration cost was $385.00. This also included the decals (decals for a non Waterford bike cost about $60). Shipping was approx. $55 each way. Given the make and vintage of your bike, you might also want to consider Cyclart as well as Joe Bell's shop (both are located in Caliofornia). I believe they charge around $400-$450 for paint and they have access to period correct decals. Good luck!


----------



## Kwantani

Giordna XL Super, circa 1998-99...
NOS hanging in the LBS ceiling for 7+yrs.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Very nice. I love the flat crown fork!

- FBB


----------



## bwana

Oh, I don't know. I think I'd want a bike that stood out a bit more


----------



## Buonarroti

Can you speak up a little? I can't hear over that bike.


----------



## roddw

*giordana*

Wow--that is some build! I know it might be too over-the-top for some, but I really like the thought and effort you put into it--congrats! How does it ride?

--Rodd


----------



## Kwantani

Sorry for being too loud, I'm going to turn down the volume now 
Bike rides incredibly, have none of the alum chatter, but still stiff enough for a 150# rider.
The descent is super steady. Coming down on Mt Hamilton (here in SFbay area, CA), I managed to clear some of the tricky switch back without braking, where I used to brake left and right when I was in alum bikes. Especially love the feeling of the feedback of the bike when out of saddle, it has that snap back characteristic that's absent from non-steel bike.
The XL Super is build with Excel tubing from France. Someone here RBR mentioned there might be a durability issue in the long run. We'll see, time will tell...


----------



## leejb2

I've been itching to post to this thread ever since I got ahold of this frame. Well now I've got her built up. Here she is!


----------



## roddw

*pinarello*

Nice--love it! How's the ride? (like I don't know the answer to that)! ;>)


----------



## leejb2

roddw said:


> Nice--love it! How's the ride? (like I don't know the answer to that)! ;>)


I'm very pleased with the ride! I wasn't sure what to expect since the only other bike I've ridden recently is my '05 Specialized Allez Elite. I'd also heard these Pinarellos in the smaller frame sizes described as overly stiff and harsh, but I've only heard good things about the larger frame sizes.

I don't know what people were talking about. This is a 51cm frame but it rolls slightly but noticeably smoother than my Allez. It could be the frame, the wheels, who knows. There is still some buzz that I'd call "road feel" but ridges and potholes feel less square edged and more rounded, if that makes any sense. The whole bike feels light and airy. It's a bike that I could see spending long days on.

In all of the twenty miles or so that I've put on her, the most noticeable things have been the way the frame just seems to disappear from under me and the fast but precise turn-in. The Allez doesn't steer nearly this fast. On the Allez, responses from steering inputs seem to come after a few ticks and take a bit more effort to effect. The Montello seems to do everything instantly, but it doesn't do more than you've asked for.

The one handling/ride problem I've encountered has to do with the traditional geometry. Compared to the Allez, which has compact geometry, there's simply less clearance for me to rock the bike back and forth when standing up on hills. It's not a deal breaker, but it's something that's jumped out at me since it's quite different than what I'm used to. There's also a mysterious intermittenty vibration --- almost as if something were grinding against something else --- but I can't reproduce it reliably and it doesn't come up when the bike is in the repair stand. For now, I'm chalking it up to brand new tires and virgin components bedding in.


----------



## lml1x

Some beautiful pics here. I need some help deciding on color choices for my Della Santa. The build will be a 9 speed mix of silver Chorus and Centaur. I've already settled on a main color of metallic baby blue - it's like that Masi blue. Now I need to decide on the color for the decals and lug windows and also whether to get the head tube and seat tube painted a different color.

Right now I'm thinking a white HT and white panel on the ST with yellow lug windows and black decals.


----------



## kneejerk

this is classic and retro riding for me


----------



## MDGColorado

lml1x said:


> main color of metallic baby blue - it's like that Masi blue.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking a white HT and white panel on the ST with yellow lug windows and black decals.


Sounds perfect! Except I'd use white lettering, but that's just me.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Classic Carbon (??)*

Okay, so this my add fuel to the "what is a classic" fire, but my buddy at work transformed his early 90s Specialized Epic Allez into a tri-bike. It's a cool combination of old and new, with some very nice old school Dura Ace equipment (check out the anodized aluminum chainring bolts!) and some very new school wheels, handlebars, etc. I think it turned out very nicely, and it weighs in at 18 lb!

- FBB


----------



## Dan0930

Could have been I got the frame from a great couple in upstate connecticut used. It had a sticker from a different shop though. 



High Gear said:


> Back when I used to ride with the guys from Manchester Cycle, I remember seeing that frame at the shop. He had it in storage for a long time along with a Serotta.


----------



## Dan0930

Awesome thanks I'll take a look...its getting a slight revamp so we'll see



Einstruzende said:


> That's sharp. The only thing I might have done different would have been to use alloy cranks. Campy makes an alloy compact for the 2006 Centaur line. It looks really nice.


----------



## tecnosabba

Ramjm_2000 said:


> I have to admit I have an attraction for classic steel/lugged frames with a modern twist. I've seen several Nags, Rellos, Merckx, and the like upgraded with newer components and look fantastic. Unfortunately, I've also seen some retro/modern interpretations that look hideous. I'm planning on starting a Neo/Retro build myself and would LOVE to see those modernized classics for some ideas and just admire other peoples efforts. So letâ€™s see those neo classics!




Here is my contribution: a 2006 Tommasini Tecno. A very good ride.

The saddle is VERY comfortable if you fancy a broad design ofthe rear

TS


----------



## Len J

*I missed this post originally......*

Better late than never........I think this fits the original description....after all it's 15 years old with modern bits.

1992 Serotta 20th annivarsary CSI....with 2003 Campy 10 Speed Chorus.

Len


----------



## brewster

I'm droolling on the keyboard with all of these! :thumbsup: I have to get some new shots of my Retro/Modern before I can participate. I'm not going to spill the beans until I have photos to post for you all.

brewster


----------



## karyg

*Here is my latest*

I got this Waterford Paramount last June. It is a 1990. It is all Dura Ace except for the compact cranks. I am in Carson City and need some help with the climbs around here. This is the most comfortable bike I own. The picture doesn't do the color much justice. It is called Blue Velvet Gas, which is a blue pearl over purple.


----------



## kneejerk

Specialized Allez Epic Carbon Not sure what year this bike is. I keep her running since it's a nice smooth ride. I just added the Easton fork the other day, I have been looking to remove the original fork since I bought it (too little rake made it nervous). It's 7 speed rear frame spacing 126mm might make it a late 1980's bike? I believe it was the first year of Carbon Fiber for Specialized road bikes. Oh, and it's too big for me....... anyone want it? I need to downsize to a 54cm. Don't know how I got along with it racing years back, now that I am older I like a shorter top tube (typical I imagine).


----------



## freakforti

*My just recently completed dream ...*

... with a mix of 90's stuff - ideal for those workday Elsass 2 hour rides  

That Helfrich Ti stem is with me since 1990 :thumbsup: 

Yes those are Mavic brakes ..

Martin


----------



## handsomerob

here is my contribution.... It is a lugged steel 1984 Serotta Club Special that was originally built with Campagnolo C Record, but now has Chorus 9 speed bits and Record hubs mated to some Mavics. I think she turned out pretty good.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=958436&postcount=4


----------



## MShaw

freakforti said:


> ... with a mix of 90's stuff - ideal for those workday Elsass 2 hour rides
> 
> That Helfrich Ti stem is with me since 1990 :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes those are Mavic brakes ..
> 
> Martin


Always wanted one of em. Never could afford it tho.

Nice lookin bike ya got there!

M


----------



## plodderslusk

*Pinnago Frankenbike*

Old Pinnarello frame, probably Columbus SL, Colnago fork, Dura Ace briefters, Ultegra derailleurs, fleamarket Flite with vanadium rails on an old Dura Ace post. IRD rims on danish Mars hubs with Conti GP 4000 25 mm, Ritchey WCS triple crank, Ultegra BB, Coda hadlebars with a 130 mm 3t stem. Some of the parts new, some ebay. Rides nicely.


----------



## tjanson

There's my girl. Bought her on ebay for $300 in the fall. Interesting mix of parts:
Dura-ace levers, DT shifters, Ti cassette, r. derailluer
Suntour Superbe Pro crank
Campy BB
New open pros with performance forte hubs
I threw on the 9 speed 105 brifters (yes with 8 speed cassette,8s DA dérailleur), the Flite Saddle, and the michelins this winter. Wanted to go with a white saddle and tape but as a poor and busy engineering student I knew it would be a inconvenience.
Rides great, love it, racing it in the ECCC (collegiate) this spring.


----------



## paredown

*Colnago Tecnos*

Here's the first of the winter project bikes--2001 Colnago Tecnos

Only problem--I didn't understand the Colnago "Freuler" style frame measurements, so it was sold to me as a 59cm--which the seat tube measures C-t-C, but it has a longer top tube than I expected. So I feel a little stretched out. By official Colnago sizing, this is a 62cm frame (to top of seat lug); top tube measures a bit over 59cm, which is about 1.5cm longer than what I'm used to, & feels a little too open. But it flies--nothing like a whole bunch of brand new components!

Components: Campy Chorus 10 spd (Centaur brifters in photo, since I'm still messing with bars and stems). The wheels were bargain Supersphere's (~1500 grams for pair!), Deda stem, 3T Morphe bars (which get my hands back a little on the tops), Thomson post, Look pp396 pedals. Fork is a Look HSC3, Stronglight headset. The tires are some NOS Michelin Prorace's I had been saving for something like this

The colours are a bit all over the place--the bottle holders will be silver (or black?) once I'm finished since the yellow of the pedals is so different from the yellow of the bottle cage; .

I'm off for another shakedown ride...
Cheers,


----------



## brewster

*Tommasini Diamante*

Here is my 1991 Tommasini Diamante in it's Retro/Modern configuration, Columbus MS, 2004 Campagnolo Chorus, Record headset, Mavic Cosmic Equipe wheels, GP4000 tires, 3T 4GXL bar/stem, Selle Italia Novus saddle, Look Keo Sprint pedals, Dura-Ace aero post.

brewster


----------



## paredown

Schweet! love the red tires!


----------



## Richard

*A Retro/Mod Falcon*

Here's my late '80's Falcon which has undergone more transformations than Cher.

Currently running Record Ti 8 speed Ergo's and rear derailleur (not the Athena shown here), Centaur brakes and front CT derailleur, and a Bontrager crank, seatpost. Rear hub is an NOS Athena, front a Mavic 550, both laced to Mavic Open Pro's.

Carbon fork is a "late" Supergo housebrand Weyless. Still one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever owned over the last 40 years.


----------



## Walter

My new "old" frame w/ modern components is shown in:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95403


----------



## joloughl

Here's my new/old Olmo Competition. The frame is mid-80's Columbus Cromor, which I had powercoated a year or two ago. I originally built it up with Shimano 600EX components (great groupset!!), but rebuilt it with mostly Campy Veloce (except for Mirage brakes, Centaur BB, and Daytona FD). Rides like a dream!!


----------



## Len J

*About as retro/modern az you can get.....*

My 2007 Sachs with full Record.

Enjoy

Len


----------



## colker1

awesome...


----------



## FredA

Here is my A. Homer Hilsen by Rivendell. This is my first attempt at posting a picture so forgive me if it doesn't appear.


----------



## FredA

It worked. Here are some more.


----------



## Buonarroti

The Hilsen has to be my favorite bike. The Brooks and tape match perfectly with the subdued paint. And you kept most everything silver. Nice. 

I'm having an old Panasonic painted to that color. It's RAL 6021, no?


----------



## FTR

I assume that my Colnago Master Olympic with SRAM Rival running gear qualifies???
I know some of you will hate what I have done to her while others will love it.
I love it and that is all that counts.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

Say it ain't so! Why are you selling? I saw it on Ebay and recognized it immediately.


----------



## edward12

*Paramount Sale*

Yeah, I know...but I have too many bikes and I just don't ride the Paramount as it much as it should be ridden. 

I had hoped to sell it with the DA group, as it is period correct and approrpriate. But, sadly, there were no takers. So now I'm selling the frame and fork.

Maybe the lack of interest is a sign from the cycling gods?


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

They are frowning upon you for trying to unload it! Take it as a sign from the gods, apologize for your transgressions and ride that thing! I'd love to take it off of your hands, it being my size and all, but cash is tight!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

I love this thread so much, I felt it was my duty to put a retro mod together JUST to keep this thread alive! I picked this up for a reasonable price a couple of months ago and just got to building it up. Most of the bike is Shimano RX100 with the exception of the following:
Wheels - Mavic Cosmic
Crank - Shimano ultegra 6600
cassette - ultegra
Shifters - ultegra (9 speed)


----------



## merckxman

*Innovation*

I started with an unusual Chesini INNOVATION in a very ugly yellow. Although the frame dates to approx. 1992 it is a sloping toptube frame in the current "compact" sense. It has lugs, and is Columbus EL-OS. The seat tube lug work is pretty amazing. I had the frame and fork repainted pearl white; I put the unicrown fork away as the idea was to make a modern build based around lugged steel. Fork and handlebars are ITM, Cinelli Ti stem, Easton CT2 seatpost, my original Heliums, my original I can't live without Turbomatic with Ti rails saddle, Shimano group. 

More details in my blog:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/chesini-innovation-project-finished.html


----------



## J-No

What size Paramount are we talking? Year?


----------



## tomastomas

*'88 Rossin*

Here is my Columbus SL Rossin with full 8-speed Dura-ace (except chain and cassette). The wheels are Shimano WH-R550 and it rides like a dream.

weight: ~18 pounds

It's getting repainted when my degree is finished.


----------



## plodderslusk

Love the Chesini ! Really beautiful bike that looks fast and fun.


----------



## Gerolf

Hey there, thought I'd contribute. Got a Ritchey Road Logic, equipped with Sram Rival, Look HSC, Ritchey Logic Crankset and Ritchey WCS hubs. Love it. I'm thinking about changing the forks to Mizuno Alpe d'Huez which should look better, maybe I'll have them powdercoated to match the dark blue of the downtube. Like the classic look combined with the performance of Sram's drivetrain.



















Parts were taken off my Ritchey Swiss Cross which I rode before. This has been one of my dream bikes, possibly the best looking I ever owned, but it always has been a tad too large as a cross bike, so I sold the frameset to a friend.










Enjoy.

Gerolf


----------



## jhamlin38

i'd get a wcs fork, in the spirit of the brand... the mizuno fork i'm on isn't special


----------



## fosbibr

*Late 80's Rossi*

Here's my Rossi (yes, it's missing the "N" see lug foto) that i've had since the 1994. 

Years ago I rode through some fresh tar and it wore a spot in the chain stay. I had it repaired but never repainted. It has a cool leaf inlay paint job and didnt want to mess it up. 

It's been built up, torn down, built back up and now torn down again (to be used on a Ritchey Cross Break-Away). My mind says sell/heart says keep.


----------



## JTP

what size is that Road Logic frame?


----------



## JTP

*Ritchey size?*

what size is that road logic frame?


----------



## Gerolf

54 cm (C-T), you got message.


----------



## orbeamike

This Merckx got a complete make over last year including a whole new front end.
After few hundred miles and couple minor mods I have finally settled on this build up:

handle bar/ stem/ headset: Deda 215/ ITM Millenium/ Campy Chorus
saddle/ seatpost: Regal/ Ritchey Pro
fork: Kinesis Saber 1" all carbon
shifters/ brakes: Campy Record/ Dia Comp Royal Gran Comp
derailleurs: front-Record; rear-Chorus 10 spd mid. cage
cranks: Record 180, Record bottom bracket
wheels: Record hubs 32h laced to Open Pro, Chorus 13-27 cassette, Verdstein Fortezza SE tires
bottle cage/ pedals: Elite/ Chorus LOOK compatible


----------



## threesportsinone

My pride and joy, a Sekai 4000 (late 70s-early 80's), with Shimano aero levers controlling Dia Compe brakes, Suntour Superbe bar end shifters controlling a Superbe pro FD and an Ultegra RD, Ultegra crankset+BB, Cane Creek Strados wheelset, and Cinelli 26.4 bar and stem.

It was a budget bike that I got way too attached to, I'm guessing the build was ~$500, most parts were found in the basement.


----------



## moschika

*wifes waterford*

here's my wife's waterford rs-11. lugged 531 with a mix of shimano 105-DA, soma fab-bars, stem, post, cane creek levers.


----------



## smallmig

*Old Trek frame done up with new stuff*

Here's my 1989 Trek 660 built up with mostly Dura Ace.


----------



## Richard

*Where to "Classify"?*

Home under the weather with a fairly new digital camera. Thought I'd have some fun.

Here's my current stable (only four, but I ride them all regularly.) As to where to post them...well, three are "retro-mods" and one is my concession (somewhat - it is steel - mostly) to modernity, but two are fixed gears.

In order of age, I give you the following (all subject to Bike Snob NYC approval, of course.)

First, the oldest. A 1972 Raleigh Super Course, Reynolds 531 straight gauge in the main tubes, built to be a "fair weather" commuter. As our Godfather Dave Hickey said, "too much leather". The fenders are for all the water wasters here in SoCal who can't figure out how to keep most of their sprinkler systems aimed at their lawns, not the street. Sorry, if it rains, I drive.

Cleaned up, dremelled, filed, sanded frame and then powder coated, early last year. Virtually all new components - Sugino crank, Formula sealed bearing high flange hubs, Sun M13II rims, Nitto Dynamic stem and 176 bar. 700x28 tires with SKS fenders. Topped off with the ubiquitous Brooks B-17 saddle. Far more days than not, it ferries me the 5 mile round trip to my LBS employer. Long wheelbase, touring geometry, etc. make it a lovely ride for the intended purpose. At 61 years old, my first "fixie" ever.

Second, the 1988 Falcon Reynolds 531 Professional. Got the frame in 1989 and it's been built up with several permutations, originally DuraAce 7400. Currently somewhat of a "bastard", mostly Campagnolo Record 8 speed but with a Bontrager carbon compact crank. Repainted in the early '90's but (hopefully) soon to be redone with vintage Falcon decals and full Campy 8 (I have a Record crank and front "d" waiting in the wings.) It's a "mod" in that I did replace the steel fork/threaded headset with Carbon/threadless. Say what you will, I cut approximately 400 grams off the front end. With 50-36 rings and a 12-23 cassette, it's still my favorite ride for a long, long moderately hilly ride. It rides like no other bike I've ever owned, and that's a few. I will never part with this one.

Third, the Dave Moulton "Fuso" (Dave Hickey's seen this one.) According to the man (Moulton) himself, a Columbus SL/SP mix, made in 1993. I lucked into this frame, selling some parts for more than I paid for it. I thought I'd build another "fixie" to sell. Original Cinelli bar and stem (66-42 and a 120mm 1A stem), Record headset, a very nice Shimano 600 crank I also lucked into, and the same wheelset as on the Raleigh. Once I got it together and rode it, well, that was it. I'm not selling it. It goes out for 30-40 mile flat rides regularly.

Finally the Masi, an '06 Speciale Carbon. Some folks will scoff at the new Masi's. But I really respect what Tim Jackson has done with the "brand" since Haro/Masi struck the deal with the surviving relatives of the Masi estate a few years back. They even built a run of 3V Volumetrica's from remaining original tube and lug stock. And, for crying out loud, the "top-of-the-line" Pinarello Prince is made in Taiwan. This was the last model with at least one foot in the "Old World." Dedacciai 16.5 steel main triangle, Dedacciai Mono Box - Black Tail carbon rear triangle. Much stiffer than the old Falcon but rides nearly as nice. With Campy Centaur (ditched the Ultegra), Bontrager Race X Lites, and no goofy "weight weenie" parts, in comes in at 17.5 lbs with pedals. Not bad. It's my long, hilly ride bike. Climbs better than I can.

I know I can't "compete" with Dave Hickey or Toomany bikes. With those guys any sour grapes I have are just jealousy. I don't have the resources or the space. I'm just glad there are a bunch of us keeping the old flames burning.:thumbsup:


----------



## paredown

Richard,

Nice fleet!--and nice range. Love the Raleigh and of course the Falcon (I've just been reunited with mine, as we've consolidated households...).

I also thought those Masi's looked interesting--I kept seeing them on eBay on clearance & was tempted. Now I know it's a nice handling bike, I may try one out. I'm still in Colnago land, & trying to decide if the Tecnos goes (love it, but it is a little large), and if the CT-1 is the keeper...it has been a big surprise to me how planted it feels...and I've still got the beater Master Piu to build out--frame is straight now, but I've been slow to start doing some touch up...

Too much house stuff right now to do much--even missed my rides this week as we packed up the house we're selling. Drove back through Ohio and the recent snow storm--made me think spring is not around the corner!

Good riding,
Dean


----------



## Scooper

There are some really beautiful bikes in this thread, and the pride of ownership shines.

Here are my "twins" separated by thirty five years of time and technology. They have virtually identical geometry. The Paramount is a 1972 fully chrome plated P15-9 made from Reynolds 531 tubing with Nervex Professional lugs and equipped with Campy Record components, while the Waterford was built last year (2007) of Reynolds 953 stainless steel with Richard Sachs Newvex lugs and equipped with Campy Record carbon components (2007).

The Waterford weighs six pounds less than the Schwinn Paramount.


----------



## Richard

paredown said:


> Richard,
> 
> Nice fleet!--and nice range. Love the Raleigh and of course the Falcon (I've just been reunited with mine, as we've consolidated households...).
> 
> I also thought those Masi's looked interesting--I kept seeing them on eBay on clearance & was tempted. Now I know it's a nice handling bike, I may try one out. I'm still in Colnago land, & trying to decide if the Tecnos goes (love it, but it is a little large), and if the CT-1 is the keeper...it has been a big surprise to me how planted it feels...and I've still got the beater Master Piu to build out--frame is straight now, but I've been slow to start doing some touch up...
> 
> Too much house stuff right now to do much--even missed my rides this week as we packed up the house we're selling. Drove back through Ohio and the recent snow storm--made me think spring is not around the corner!
> 
> Good riding,
> Dean


Yep! I saw those Masi's on eBay. From what I understand (from the Haro/Masi rep), he bought a bunch of them and couldn't sell them. They "retailed" for the same price as the full carbon (Taiwanese) carbon Masi's with the exact same Ultegra component spec. The "great unwashed masses" figured steel was too heavy and the bike didn't sell (that's how I got mine). I figure he stripped the components off them and was trying to cover his losses.

The "bean counters" at Masi scotched that bike and I got mine at great "closeout" pro-deal. Interestingly enough, a couple came by our shop about a year ago. The guy had a Bob Jackson touring bike and his wife had a Pinarello "sport bike", i.e. triple crank and wide range gearing. The Pinarello was Dedacciai 16.5 main tubes, tig welded, with a Dedacciai carbon rear triangle. I looked at it closely and couldn't see a dimes worth of difference from my Masi. And she paid more for the frameset than I paid for a built bike.

Considering that many Pinarello's are now built in Taiwan, if you can get a Masi Speciale Carbon frameset at a reasonable price, I'd go for it. Darn nice bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard

Whoo Yeah!


----------



## dannyg1

Scooper,

Can we see some detail shots of that Waterford please? Amazed by the polish job and dying to see the lugwork. Waterford is making their best bikes ever over the last few years, they've obviously hit a high stride that has upped my respect of their brand in leaps.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## Richard

My dream bike would be a lugged steel Reynolds 953 with Campy Record.

Just match the geometry and fit of my old Falcon.

Good on all you guys.


----------



## Scooper

dannyg1 said:


> Scooper,
> 
> Can we see some detail shots of that Waterford please? Amazed by the polish job and dying to see the lugwork. Waterford is making their best bikes ever over the last few years, they've obviously hit a high stride that has upped my respect of their brand in leaps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Danny


Danny, I knew the bike would be special, but the flawless workmanship was beyond my wildest dreams. My four year-old nephew did the red lug outlines, so try not to be too critical.


----------



## brewster

1990 Rossin Prestige. See the separate post for more photos and details. Long live Italian steel bikes!

brewster


----------



## takmanjapan

*My favorites are...*

I have horrible bike lust and dont have a deep wallet to go with it. So I do the next best thing, I collect pics of nice rides I see and Rossin's are among my favorites -especially late 80's ones. The late 80's had some of the coolest paint and the fluted tubes were pretty cool -like the Ghibli, Professional, and Prestige. Other faves include Colnago's and Japanese Zunow's. 

mmmmm.... Rossin.......


----------



## Bolo Grubb

a 1984 Trek 720 with a Nexus 8 redband hub










More pictures of the trek


----------



## vespajg

I rode that frame with ultegra as a team bike in 89. Strong True Temper frame. The next year the team rode Cannondales (that I hated), then we went back to Trek 2300s. Always liked that 660 . . .


----------



## MIN in PDX

Holy smokes, great thread! I love the mix of old-school aesthetics and modern function. I'll toss my recently completed build into the mix.


----------



## smallmig

*seems like in the rush to dismiss Trek....*

a lot of people have forgotten how nice the lugged steel Treks were. Well made and in this case, very nimble and responsive. I have a 80's SLX Daccordi also and this thread is my favorite on the whole forum.


----------



## edward12

Sorry I didn't reply to your post in December, but I was overseas on vacation.

To answer your question, the Paramout was built in December 1986. The seat tube is 63.5 c-c. The top tube is 58 cm c-c.


----------



## steveoooh

*Newbie likes steel bikes*

Just for kicks here is my Ironman


----------



## redxj

Here is my 85 Eddy Merckx Corsa with a 9 speed Ultegra group:


----------



## w.e.dane

*Here's my Basso Loto*

The frame is circa 1994. I recently updated the wheels (Mavic Ksyrium), rear derailler (Campy), rear cassette and chain (SRAM 9 speed), and brake/shifter levers (Campy Athena). Everything else is original (old Campy). I sure don't miss the downtube shifters.


----------



## JaeP

*Bridgestone RB-2*

The only new thing on my bike is a 9-speed Dura-Ace crank (177.5) and clipless peadals and I'm still running a 7-speed freewheel in the back.


----------



## profkrispy

Eddy Merckx MX Leader, size 59


----------



## beans

This bike is new, not sure if it fits the category of Modern Retro, but here she is anyway

Reynolds 725 tubes, mix of Campagnolo Record, Chorus and Centaur as required, leather on the bars and saddle, Nitto stem and Randonneur bars



















excuse the crappy pics


----------



## falcon76

*A Neo/Modern Retro Reparto Corse*

I like the title of this thread...Neo/Modern Retro. There's certainly a lot of nice vintage steel in the posts. The title seems to fit my 95 Bianchi Reparto Corse which I've built with a lot of more current elements including carbon fiber fork, handlebars, seatpost and crankarms. It also has a set of custom built wheels with 36 spoke Velocity Deep V rims on Campy Centaur hubs. That matches the rest of the components which are Centaur 10 speed with a compact 50-34 crankset. It is a wonderful ride and feels much quicker than other frames I've ridden.


----------



## scmaddog17

my Concorde PDM with '04 Ultegra. a little mix of something old, something new.


----------



## MShaw

falcon76 said:


> I like the title of this thread...Neo/Modern Retro. There's certainly a lot of nice vintage steel in the posts. The title seems to fit my 95 Bianchi Reparto Corse which I've built with a lot of more current elements including carbon fiber fork, handlebars, seatpost and crankarms. It also has a set of custom built wheels with 36 spoke Velocity Deep V rims on Campy Centaur hubs. That matches the rest of the components which are Centaur 10 speed with a compact 50-34 crankset. It is a wonderful ride and feels much quicker than other frames I've ridden.


I miss my Concorde. Bought one as my first 'real' road bike. Wanted to go all C-Record ala the team bikes, but saw how much Campy was (in 87-88 $$) and decided that 600 was prolly good enough for me. 

I know I've told y'all that I sold it to a friend of a friend... Lined up next to the dood at the Fiesta Island 'Thursday Nite Worlds' and saw the New Success crankset. Hmmmm that looks familliar... He's absolutely beaten the snot outta my baby. Looked like someone had taken a hammer to it and beat on the paint. I about cried. Been halfway lookin for one ever since. 

M


----------



## big_o7

*My Trek 560*

here are some picts of my 84' Trek 560, I havent done much, i picked the bike up for $150, I put new brake levers, bar tape, tubes, tires, pulled the Maillard Hilico rear hub put spare mtb hub in its place and put an 8spd cassette on it, its hunt and find on the downtube shifters so it works till i get new shifter/levers, new deraillures, Crankset, and a new wheelset to get it started, plan on putting a carbon fork 1" threadless, stem, bars, on it as well......


----------



## sweeners

Here's my baby -
She's a Reynolds 531c frame, circa 1988, which originally had all 105 parts, 7sp I think. Only original stuff left is the frame, fork, headset & brake levers

Upgrades/changes - 
modern 9speed drivechain: ultegra/105 mix
wheels: mavic rim/105 hubs 
dura-ace down tube levers
dual pivot 105 brake calipers
look keo pedals (though I miss my 105 pedals-a real design classic)
brooks professional saddle

pic taken the evening I did 110km in the Time-Megeve sportif in France this June.

Beans - is that a Brooks Swallow saddle you've got there? How do you find it?


----------



## lousylegs

wow, that is quite the drop between the saddle and the handle bars


----------



## beans

sweeners said:


> is that a Brooks Swallow saddle you've got there


Yup, and I'm finding it a lot more comfy from the off than I would have thought. I have a B17 on my commuter and that took far more work - the Swallow is more supple, yet firm, and to be honest it may as well not be there once I have a chamois on.

The nose is very long. If it's pitched upward it will hurt your bits, that's about the only caveat I can think of.

Edit - if that's the copper-riveted B17 in the picture, then that's the same model I own.


----------



## fiataccompli

*Bertoni*

This is my '86 (?) Bertoni....can't take credit for the build-up, I just took ownership of it. Haven't even had a chance to put time/miles on it, but it sounds like it fits this thread with its modern Campy Veloce/Daytona components, etc.


----------



## rikardo

*vintage master with modern campy*

Colnago master 1990 frame, re painted to original color
kept the fork, deltas, headset
new components campy record with 2006 alu cranks + neutron ultras


----------



## singlecross

*Bridgestone RB-1*

Here's my newly completed 1994 RB-1. Ultegra 9 speed with DuraAce DT shifters, Nitto bars and stem, Thomson seatpost, red Mavic CXP33 rims on DuraAce hubs.


singlecross


----------



## fbagatelleblack

singlecross said:


> Here's my newly completed 1994 RB-1. Ultegra 9 speed with DuraAce DT shifters, Nitto bars and stem, Thomson seatpost, red Mavic CXP33 rims on DuraAce hubs.
> 
> 
> singlecross


Very nice. Have you submitted that to Jim over at Cyclofiend.com? That bike would fit in so darn well into his "Current Classics" gallery.

- FB


----------



## turbogrover

falcon76 said:


> I like the title of this thread...Neo/Modern Retro. There's certainly a lot of nice vintage steel in the posts. The title seems to fit my 95 Bianchi Reparto Corse which I've built with a lot of more current elements including carbon fiber fork, handlebars, seatpost and crankarms. It also has a set of custom built wheels with 36 spoke Velocity Deep V rims on Campy Centaur hubs. That matches the rest of the components which are Centaur 10 speed with a compact 50-34 crankset. It is a wonderful ride and feels much quicker than other frames I've ridden.












Man, I love this thread! Great looking bike in my opinion, and I'd probably stop you if I saw you riding it, just so I could take some pics.


----------



## Sablotny

*and another Bianchi*

Here's a frame I found on Ebay and built up with a melange of parts bin pieces for my buddy's daughter. I think the mix of classic, lugged Celeste with some carbon fiber and Ti finished bits is beautiful.


----------



## A1an

Here is mine (posted up some photos in the fixed gear forum). It is kind of a mixed bag of vintage and some modern. Frame is a '74 Raleigh Grand Prix. Cranks & chainring are from a '76 Raleigh Record. Cinelli stem/bars are from an early 80's Trek. Pedals and seat from my old '07 Giant Anthem. Wheels are some off the shelf Mavics from my LBS.


----------



## paredown

Love those Raleigh head badges "The Raleigh""--all's right with the world and the Brits have the edge on everyone else. I kind of miss that....

Nice find!


----------



## rhauft

*Cinelli SuperCorsa / Campy Chorus/Record 10*

Late to the party but here's my date:


----------



## nickillus

And a fine date she is. Love that Cinelli. She's perfect.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

rhauft said:


> Late to the party but here's my date:


Cinellis are never late to a party. Technically, a party does not actually start until all the Cinellis arrive.

Beautiful bikes!

- FB


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*Here is mine...*

which I thought I had posted but can't find.  It's a 1990 Miyata Team with 7700 Dura Ace group. Went with DT shifters instead of the brifters. Stem and seatpost are also Dura Ace. I already had the wheels (taken from my old Miyata Pro when I had it built up with modern Ultegra 9 speed components) and they are built up with Ultegra hubs and light blue Mavic rims. 




























Here it is with it's stablemates...


----------



## Scooper

This 1994 Schwinn Paramount is one of the last Waterford built Paramounts, and was built after the 1993 Schwinn bankruptcy. It was built by Waterford as part of a stock bike contract with Scott Sports/Schwinn Cycling and Fitness (the post-bankruptcy owners of Schwinn). The tubeset is Reynolds 753 OS. I bought the frameset on eBay in March, and built it up with Chorus 11-s and Campy Zona wheels.

I built the bike for a neighbor who wanted a classic steel frame with modern components, and he rode it two weeks ago on the 565 mile AIDS/LifeCycle charity ride from San Francisco to Los Angeles. He was thrilled with fit and performance of the bike, which weighs 19.8 pounds as pictured.


----------



## singlecross

I hereby nominate this as "The best thread EVER!" Great bikes everyone!

singlecross


----------



## jmpier

*Vintage Treks*

There are some beautiful bike on this thread. It really makes me wish I had a real job so I could afford some of these or build up what I have to these standards.



smallmig said:


> a lot of people have forgotten how nice the lugged steel Treks were. Well made and in this case, very nimble and responsive. I have a 80's SLX Daccordi also and this thread is my favorite on the whole forum.


I agree with smallmig. I just got an older Pinarello and built it up with some left over parts from my Trek 710 and i was comparing welds etc between the two. My Trek is Reynolds 531 steel and I think the Pinarello is Columbus but they are both very sweet frames. I think the Pinarello ride is "faster" but the Trek is a sports frame and the Pinarello is a racing frame so that may be why it feels "faster".

I'm rebuilding the Trek. I had it repainted and applied decals to it. I want to go with all Suntour Superbe components but we'll see what I can find.

First pic is the Pinarello
Second pic is my 1981 Trek 710. The lighting doesn't compliment the color. Its Dark Blue Metallic.
Third pic is better for color.
The third pic is the B/B. Suntour Superbe sealed cartridge B/B and Superbe Pro front derailler.


----------



## tallnotsmall

Where would one find an old bike to fix up?


----------



## Jeanette

I had a custom Waterford built last summer, but I wanted a retro look and the carbon just didn't do it for me. Found new old stock on eBay and it worked out well.


----------



## A1an

tallnotsmall said:


> Where would one find an old bike to fix up?


Ebay, craigs list, local thrift or pawn shops, garage sales, classifieds (newspaper and online), etc...


----------



## cs124

Custom Cecil Walker. Reynolds 531c, circa 1992.

Recently re-sprayed and re-built with DA7800.

Sunny sunday bike.


----------



## singlecross

*Heron Road*

Heron Road with S&S couplers. I had thought about coupling my RB-1 but then this frame came along for less than the cost of coupling. Very similar geometry and clearances to my RB-1 (Grant designed it) and Waterford silver brazed built to boot! I'll probably slowly build this into a Randonneuring bike with racks, fenders, and lights.

singlecross


----------



## that guy again

My all-time favorite thread!!

Had to include my Ciocc:


----------



## tidi

cs124 said:


> Custom Cecil Walker. Reynolds 531c, circa 1992.
> 
> Recently re-sprayed and re-built with DA7800.
> 
> Sunny sunday bike.


very nice bike. you did a good job on it i think.


----------



## fux

Finaly!


----------



## paredown

Awesome!

I was lusting after a Neo Primato last week, but no more bikes....


----------



## Scooper

I'm building up a 1973 Schwinn Super Sport I bought on eBay in June. The Campy Comp Triple group is on order from Lickton's, and I should be
riding it in a couple of weeks. It's got a 24" fillet brazed straight gauge (non-butted) frame which weighs 7.05 pounds, and the fork weighs 1.96 pounds.
I expect it to weigh less than 25 pounds ready to ride.

Stay tuned.

Here's a picture from the eBay listing:










Cold set the rear triangle to 130mm and aligned dropouts:










Here's the frame after getting it back from the powdercoater and applying the decals. The framepainter has it now for clearcoating:


----------



## ClassicSteel71

fux said:


> Finaly!


 Well done, looks amazing...


----------



## fux

My Titanio died, long live steel!


----------



## big_o7

*update of my 84' Trek 560*

new wheels, got them free from a guy who i overhauled his bike for as payment.....it also has a new alu handle bar 44cm c-c, as opposed to the 39cm factory bar that was on it....
the future after deployment will see campy drivetrain,carbon fork, ect.....


----------



## tidi

fux said:


> My Titanio died, long live steel!


Wow, nice bike fux. sorry if you have been updating your progress but what happened to the titanio?


----------



## fbagatelleblack

big_o7 said:


> new wheels, got them free from a guy who i overhauled his bike for as payment.....it also has a new alu handle bar 44cm c-c, as opposed to the 39cm factory bar that was on it....
> the future after deployment will see campy drivetrain,carbon fork, ect.....


Wow. Nice Trek. Not as trendy as fancy Italian steel, but a wonderful, wonderful frame. Nice build!


----------



## fux

tidi said:


> Wow, nice bike fux. sorry if you have been updating your progress but what happened to the titanio?



Hi mate, this happened. :cryin:


----------



## gomango

Fux, sorry to hear of your difficulties with your Titanio. It really looked great. We were just vacationing in Italy, Bavaria, and Austria and I managed to purchase two DeRosas and a Colnago for friends. A Primato that looks like a twin to yours, a Replica 65, and a Master Piu. I really hope your new build works just right for you. You deserve a break after all the troubles with the Titanio.


----------



## fux

Actualy, my problems started with a modern carbon bike which lead me to buy the titanium.

The steel bike is lower and longer so I had to fit spacers to the headset but appart from that, the steel rides better.

I would go as far to say that the titanium was so balanced and stiff that it was quite a boring ride. I almost felt like I could have bought a modern big bike brand.

The steel is subtle, quirky and has a nice spring to it... almost like a personality.

I`m not sure what is going to happen to the titanium, the seller is going to factory with it next month and there is in fact a possability that I may get something back on a gaurentee. 

After my 3.5 hour hilly and twisty (wet and windy) training session with the local team this morning, my thoughts are that if I get a replacement titanio, I might sell it or build it for my wife.

I know it sounds corney but steel still makes for a wonderfull ride, especialy with modern equipement hanging off it.

Here is a dirty picture of her  :thumbsup:


----------



## EBrider

Sorry about your Titano, but that De Rosa looks awesome. I would ride that any day.


----------



## civdic

*Here's mine*

Built it up first as a single speed. Too many hills where I live so I pulled together a Ultegra/Dura drivetrain with an older crank I had and added some new chainrings.


----------



## Scooper

The frameset in post 264 is ready to roll. It lost 9 pounds with the new wheels and components (weight is now 26.4 pounds as pictured). With the Campy 30-42-53t triple
and IRD 12-32t cassette, it has a really wide gear range (24.7 to 116.5 gear-inches).


----------



## Kuma601

Scooper...came out nice. Seeing these older Schwinns is quite rare...thanks for restoring and keeping it going.


----------



## bane

scmaddog17 said:


> my Concorde PDM with '04 Ultegra. a little mix of something old, something new.


Nice. I had a Concorde in college (not that long ago) as a replacement while I was fixing my other bike, but it was too small for me so it didn't get ridden very much and eventually was stolen.

It had a cool old seat bag that said "I <3 my Concorde!"


----------



## ClassicSteel71




----------



## ClassicSteel71

Not mine but it needs to be in here,,,, It's as Modern/Retro as it gets..


----------



## Fivethumbs

That's cool!. Love the 7-11 paint scheme.


----------



## Fivethumbs

civdic said:


> Built it up first as a single speed. Too many hills where I live so I pulled together a Ultegra/Dura drivetrain with an older crank I had and added some new chainrings.


That's cool! Love the two tone paint scheme.


----------



## waterford853

*Cinelli Nuovo SuperCorsa (2002)*

Old school construction meets new parts and materials. Ultralight modern shaped steel tubes and compact geometry with a mix of lugs and brazing + new parts. For me, this is the perfect mix of new and old... but some of the bikes in this post a darn sweet!


----------



## Kuma601

LOVE that EM. The crankset gives it away that it has been modernized...well, along with the Deda stem. All that makes the brake levers seem out of place though. 

I wouldn't mind having that bike.


----------



## mondayC

Kuma601 said:


> LOVE that EM. The crankset gives it away that it has been modernized...well, along with the Deda stem. All that makes the brake levers seem out of place though.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having that bike.


I think the crankset looks too out of place on that bike, but otherwise it looks great.


----------



## DrumSchtick2112

*Does my bike count?*

Hi, this is my '92/93 Eddy Merckx Corsa Molteni. I'm the second owner, and have had it since 2000. It's been my only road bike since then, and I ride (the crap out of) it 3-5 days per week. Parts are full 2004 Campy Chorus 10 speed, save for the Record brifters and Record carbon fiber BB. 3T stem, Ritchey bars, old Chorus seatpost. Wheels are 2003 Mavic Ksyrium SL with Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires. I'm too in love with the Arione saddle to compromise it for a more retro looking saddle.

I'll try to get better photos soon.


----------



## st3v3

Holy stem on that Schwinn.


----------



## amb4651

*Trek*

Eight years ago, I bought this bike on Ebay as a winter rider. When it arrived, I was appalled by its poor condition. The paint and decals were scratched, the wheels and tires were shot, and most of the components looked pretty sad. My kids were amused by their Dad’s foolishness.

I tried to send it back to the seller, but UPS refused to ship it because the box was too big (even though it arrived to me via UPS in the same box). After negotiating a reduced price, I decided to keep it.

One week later, 9/11 happened.

As part of my self-imposed therapy, I decided to rebuild this bike using parts collected from as many regions of the USA as possible. (I also repainted it myself and replaced the decals).

This bike has seen a lot of miles since then, and I’m still amazed at how nicely it rides. Just as importantly, it has acquired a sentimental value which is impossible to put a price tag on.


----------



## nickillus

Sometimes you just have to be foolish. That's a pretty sweet looking vintage Trek. Nicely done.


----------



## Richard

Ditto on the Trek. The lugged steel Treks have generally been "under appreciated" but that is changing. From what I've seen on eBay and CL, nice examples seem to be going up in price daily.


----------



## harryschwartzman




----------



## bushpig

Nice stuff Harry!


----------



## harryschwartzman

Thanks!


----------



## PHeller

Early 80's Razesa, I'm not sure it had a model name, as they didn't make too many back then. Basically you had a choice of this bike, a higher end model, and a track frame, but maybe someone could fill me in. 

Anyway, my father picked it up to commute on and train for MTB races in the early 90's. I got this bike and a Marin from him when I graduated college and he was downsizing. He died in 2007 of complications from a heart attack (still a healthy guy though). 

I don't think I'll ever buy a new road bike unless I need one for racing, but I don't think I'd ever road race (MTB rider by soul). 

My dad put newer components on this bike in 1991 or so, and I've been thinking of going 9 or 10 speed as the wheels are just about shot anyway.

Anyone know if you can run outboard bearings on these old Italian BB's?


----------



## weenfreek

I just bought my first road bike in over 10 years last weekend for near nothing at a swap meet. I've usually always had rode bikes (dad used to race Peugeots back in the 60s), but mine got stolen when i moved into the inner city, as did the one after (before I learned that bikes are happier indoors).

SO, i got a Maruishi Roadace RX-5. And i love it. Perhaps i'm too naive to know better, but perhaps its like night and day between that and my MTB. My poor MTB is going to get a little dusty for a while.


----------



## rodar y rodar

weenfreek said:


> My poor MTB is going to get a little dusty for a while.


That`s odd. I`ve recently been bitten by the dark side and my mtb STOPPED getting dusty. Next year, more dust- it`s a promise


----------



## Fivethumbs

Yes you can put outboard bearings on the bottom bracket.


----------



## weenfreek

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s odd. I`ve recently been bitten by the dark side and my mtb STOPPED getting dusty. Next year, more dust- it`s a promise


my goal is for NEITHER of them to be dusty. School is almost over, school is almost over...


----------



## smallmig

*Here's my Neo/Modern Retro, a breath of fresh Ciocc...*

Just built this up, painted the frame and fork myself, frame is a 1977 or 78 Ciocc Designer 84, fork is from a Daccordi. Painted by me and built up with mostly new Shimano stuff. Rattle can in the garage inside a cardboard paint booth.


----------



## amb4651

Wow! :thumbsup: 
I'm adding this one to my personal photo album of beautiful vintage bikes...
I'll bet it rides as sweet as it looks!


----------



## smallmig

*Thanks for that comment...*

I think your Trek is beautiful , great color. Isn't painting a bike fun?


----------



## PHeller

bump.

How do you guys find period correct looking forks to use with threadless stems? 

I'd like to ditch the quill stem but I don't want to give up my Zues fork.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

PHeller said:


> bump.
> 
> How do you guys find period correct looking forks to use with threadless stems?
> 
> I'd like to ditch the quill stem but I don't want to give up my Zues fork.


A few years ago, Allan Wanta build me a wonderful fork with a beautiful crown for my 1976 Keith Lippy. He charged me $175, which is a screaming deal, if you ask me. Tell him what you want and he will build it for you for an amazingly affordable price.










Cheers,

Forbes


----------



## slegros

JaeP said:


> It's steel and it's lugged. It's all Dura Ace 7401 8 speed with a DA 7410 crankset. The correct DA 7401 crankset looks sooo ugly compared to the 7410. My tush didn't like the Flite saddle so I replaced it with a white San Marco Regal.


I used to sell these when I worked in a shop in the late '80 early '90s. BEAUTIFUL craftsmanship. The Paramounts were really underrated bikes. Really nice....


----------



## PHeller

bump bump for old frames with new parts.


----------



## landrover1970

*retro not modern*

here is my daily ride....72 colnago super w/nuovo record ....retro, but modern because i ride it daily....


----------



## rtarh2o

Here is my recent build. I have this posted in another thread but found this thread and decide it belongs in here too. 
I recently decided I wanted something unique to ride instead of the "cookie cutter" carbon frames that everyone is riding. (I have one of those also)
What I was looking for was something fairly light with internal brake cable routing and 130 rear spacing. I searched Ebay for several weeks and found this Liotto. I had never heard of it but from the pictures it looked like a quality frame. I did some searching on the brand and couldn't find much but the little that I did find was all good so I decided to bid on it and take a chance. 
I got the frame about the week before Christmas for $99! The frame was an ugly blue when I got it but the workmanship looked really good. I put the frame on my scale and it was only about 1,700 grams! About as light as you can get for a steel frame (especially for the price!) The ugly blue paint had to go though so I repainted it and made some decals. It took me a week to decide on a color scheme, I remembered a Torelli frame I had bid on several weeks before and "borrowed" the paint scheme. The paint came out great!
I put it together with light weight in mind. It is a mix of Campy 10 speed Record and Chorus, an FSA carbon crank. I built the wheels with some older Zipp 217/100 hubs laced to some Rigida Score rims and black spokes. I added some Veloflex Pave gumwall tires to complete the retro look. 
So far I have about 300 miles on it and have loved every minute of it!
Rusty


----------



## jf30

here is my bike, a restored De Rosa super prestige, groupset is campy chorus 11spd. will be changing the seatpost and pedals soon.


----------



## gomango

Hi jf30,
Super nice De Rosa! Wow, you didn't fool around w/ 10 speed, got right down to it w/ 11 speed. What bars are you using? I use the same Nitto Pearl stem on my SLX, and just switched over to a Nitto Noodle this last year. When you get around to it, post a ride report if you would please. Also, any more pics of the bike out of the shade? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jf30

I'm using Cinelli Vai bars (a bit awkward in the drops, i might change them), Noodles are great aren't they, I use them on another bike and i love that flat top. 

I'll post a ride report later and take some pictures of the bike in sunlight soon


----------



## deadlegs2

More retro than neo.. Guerciotti Athena/Chorus/C Record/Triomph/Super Record/OmegaV


----------



## rodar y rodar

Purty! There was a bonded aluminum Guerciotti about my size on consignment at my LBS last year, all decked out with SR. I was afraid to ask the price. Just as well, since there`s no way I could live with race gearing and it would have been a shame to ditch that shiny Campy stuff for a more whimp friendly drivetrain.


----------



## Mike T.

*Masi Team 3V*

Here's my almost mint early '90s *Masi Team 3V* that I've just resurrected as my dirt road bike. I've had a custom cyclocross frame as my dirt road bike for two seasons but I never warmed up to its steering geometry. I think the head angle was slacker than specs thus making the Trail too long for decent steering. So this winter I did a switcheroo of most of its parts onto my old Masi frame that's been left hanging for seven years, since my carbon-framed road bike came into being.

I put on a set of 28mm Conti GP 4-Season tires that fit the frame well. The gearing is 50/34 and 14/25. The camera lies though - the real color is purple - not the blue that it shows here.

The wheelset is a pair of Bicycle Wheel Warehouse OP/Ultegras that have taken 2 years of dirt road pounding perfectly.

For the eagle-eyed - I'll trim that front brake cable asap.


----------



## SJX426

I picked this up this Colnago Supperissimo last spring right after a significant accident. My first Itallian. Before I invest too much into it, I thought I should ride it first. So I cleaned it up and made some mod's. I just got on a bike in the last couple of weeks so I am looking forward to some good weather.

Before or at purchase:
https://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/P7070974.jpg

Now after clean up and mod's:
https://i985.photobucket.com/albums...perissimo/New Cockpit on Colnago/P1000187.jpg


----------



## velodog

SJX426, That's a nice bike but put the original handlebars and brake levers back on. A quill stem too.


----------



## BLUE BOY

Scooper said:


> The frameset in post 264 is ready to roll. It lost 9 pounds with the new wheels and components (weight is now 26.4 pounds as pictured). With the Campy 30-42-53t triple
> and IRD 12-32t cassette, it has a really wide gear range (24.7 to 116.5 gear-inches).



Now THAT is COOL! Way to go Scooper!


----------



## tihsepa

I like the Schwinn.


----------



## Scooper

BLUE BOY said:


> Now THAT is COOL! Way to go Scooper!





A from Il said:


> I like the Schwinn.


Thanks, guys. It's a blast to ride.


----------



## ethebull

Is it me, or do many of these bikes just look wrong with black sidewall tires. In the 70's and 80's, only bikes purchased at K-Mart or Sears had blackwalls.


----------



## rodar y rodar

So, what? Look back to the original idea of the thread from post 1.



Ramjm_2000 said:


> I've seen several Nags, Rellos, Merckx, and the like upgraded with newer components and look fantastic....
> 
> .... So letâ€™s see those neo classics!


----------



## ethebull

rodar y rodar said:


> So, what? Look back to the original idea of the thread from post 1.


Yeah, I get it. No problem with Ergo/STI... I just think a blackwall tire makes a bike look like it was sold in a department store.


----------



## Oxtox

velodog said:


> SJX426, That's a nice bike but put the original handlebars and brake levers back on. A quill stem too.


yeah, that's my rec too. 

especially the quill, the 'upgraded' stem doesn't improve the aesthetics at all.


----------



## rtarh2o

ethebull said:


> Is it me, or do many of these bikes just look wrong with black sidewall tires. In the 70's and 80's, only bikes purchased at K-Mart or Sears had blackwalls.


My bike is the Liotto a few posts up on this page, It took me awhile to get used to the black tires but now they are all I use on my newer carbon bikes, they look right on those. 
I built my Liotto and originally put some black Kenda's on it but realized it just didn't look right so I got some Veloflex Pave's with the gumwall sides. They are now on the bike and it really looks great, nice finishing touch. I also wouldn't put the gumwalls on my newer bikes for the same reason, just wouldn't look right. 
I am also debating the carbon crankset, I think an older Campy in silver would look good, need to find one and see. 
Rusty


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Cross posting from the Merckx sub-forum: My Corsa Extra from 1985 in the Panasonic colors. Chorus/Record mix of the 8 speed variety. Frame is Columbus SLX (hence the Extra nomenclature), and 60cm X 58cm, center to center.

Apologies for the open brake lever.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

My latest Modern upgrade:
87 Schwinn Super Sport frame with various modern bits





























Jake


----------



## Bob Ross

No pics yet...well, wait I do have this "Before" pic








but that's from 2 or 3 years ago when I bought this mint 1985 Bridgestone 600 off eBay. Since that pic was taken I've changed some components to more modern ones, mostly out of necessity, either to accomodate fit or because parts failed & replacements weren't easily (enough) available: Deda 215 bars, a NOS Nitto stem, a Shimano 105 RD, Selle Italia SLR saddle, Thomson Elite seatpost, and an FSA Gossamer/Mega EXO crankset...

but I'm about to pull the trigger on the most "neo" upgrade: 10-speed STI. Would love to hear more info from folks who've upgraded 20-30 year old steel frames to modern 10-speed drivetrains, especially with regard to accomodating modern wheels. Is coldsetting the frame necessary, or do 126mm dropouts spread enough w/o damaging the hubs?

I'll post an "After" pic once I've gotten this all sussed out.


----------



## Richard

Bob Ross said:


> but I'm about to pull the trigger on the most "neo" upgrade: 10-speed STI. Would love to hear more info from folks who've upgraded 20-30 year old steel frames to modern 10-speed drivetrains, especially with regard to accomodating modern wheels. Is coldsetting the frame necessary, or do 126mm dropouts spread enough w/o damaging the hubs?
> 
> I'll post an "After" pic once I've gotten this all sussed out.


My late '80's Falcon was/is spaced 126 and I've had 130mm rear hubs (first Campy 10 and now "vintage" Record 8. I didn't cold set it. I just pull the stays a bit as I pull the wheel into the drops.

The only thing I did when I went from 7 speed to 10 was put the 130mm hub in there and check the derailleur hanger alignment. Spot on.

Remember, when Shimano introduced 8 speed with 130mm hubs, everything out there was spaced 126. Those early DuraAce hubs had a bevel on the locknut to facilitate sliding it into the drops. Never any problems.


----------



## azpoolguy

View attachment 192888


View attachment 192889


View attachment 192890


----------



## keylin1994

*Centurion Retro Mod*

Here is my '87 Centurion LeMans RS. Just finished putting it back together. The only things that are original are the Frame/Fork, derailleurs(Light action), shifters, 600 crank, and wheels. I have a cartridge bb, dual pivot brakes with tektro ergo levers, upgraded the cassette from 6 to 7 speeds. Love the the way this bike feels. It's not new, nor very light (~23 lbs.), but it is very smooth with all new mechanicals.

View attachment 193419


----------



## LinuxDude

That is one gorgeous machine! best one thus far.




Classic Roadbike said:


> This is my first post on this forum. Here is my bike which I have been owning for 15 years now. Back then I started mainly with Campy Athena components which I replaced with higher grade Campy parts over time. Amazing how modern those old Campy parts from the mid 90s still look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame: De-Rosa "Columbus SLX", color: "Team Blue", Height 60,5 cm (bought in 1991)
> Rear derailleur: Record (1993)
> Front derailleur: Chorus (1991)
> Shifter: Ergopower (1992 - 1st series)
> Brakes: Record Dual Pivot (1994 - 1st series)
> Rims: Mavic Open 4CD
> Tyres: Conti Grand Prix 20 mm (1991)
> Hubs: Record (1991)
> Sprokets: 8-speed cassette 13-21
> Cranks: Record 52/39 172,5 mm (1995 - 1st edition of Campy's low profile cranks)
> Pedals: Athena (1996)
> Seatpost: Chorus (Jahrgang 1998)
> Saddel: San Marco Regal Titanium
> Headset: Chorus (1991)
> Computer: Avocet 30
> 
> Weight: approx. 10,7 kg


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

azpoolguy said:


> View attachment 192889


Hey, play fair! You can't post this up without a description!

That's a clear over bare metal, yeah? Looks great, I really like that.

When I stripped my 1980 Colnago I was so impressed with the brazing that I was tempted to do similar. I'd still like to do that to a frame one day. What is the process you used and how is the finish holding up?

Grumps


----------



## azpoolguy

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Hey, play fair! You can't post this up without a description!
> 
> That's a clear over bare metal, yeah? Looks great, I really like that.
> 
> When I stripped my 1980 Colnago I was so impressed with the brazing that I was tempted to do similar. I'd still like to do that to a frame one day. What is the process you used and how is the finish holding up?
> 
> Grumps


 The frame is from the late '80s. I don't know the exact year or model but I was able to find some info about the stock Shimano components to lock down '87,'88,'89. I think it was one of Bianchi's cookie cutter frames coming out of Asia. It has a 68mm English thread BB and 127.5mm rear spacing. It had Shimano 600 series hubs with 7 speed downtube shifters on it. It had 3 bad paint jobs over the factory purple paint job. I have a friend with a bead blaster for cleaning pool tile so we were able to completely clean the frame in 15 minutes. I've been riding mtb since '91 and belong to a church that was over 12,000 members. They have a mtb group and a road group so I wanted to expand my cycling with some road. This was my first complete solo rebuild. I'm self employed and have a wife and 3 daughters to support so I had to build on the cheap. My wife has a degree in graphic design and we still have corel draw on our coputer so she was able to source to logos to be cut from vynil to use as masking. I spread it witj black Rustolium amd then used Rustolium to clear over it. I live in Glendale so it probably won't be ridden in the rain. If your worried about rust clear powder coat might be better. Its only been finished for about a month so so far it is holding up. I wasn't to concerned because its steel and I have the rest of the rattle can in the garrage for touch ups. I was able to get the cranks and bottom bracket from a member of my churched road group. Its a new Ulegra square taper. The wheels are from my neihbor who got a new Madone for christmas. They are Ultegra hubs with Sun M13 II rims. Not light but durable. I wanted something to ride not worry about. The rest came from ebay. 10 speed 105 sti levers and rear group. I was able to use my 20 year old front mech. Simple and cheap. I probably have $500 dollars into it.


----------



## il sogno

My 1984 Pogliaghi with circa year 2000 Campy 10 speed.



.


----------



## atpjunkie

*first road bike I ever owned*



Scooper said:


> The frameset in post 264 is ready to roll. It lost 9 pounds with the new wheels and components (weight is now 26.4 pounds as pictured). With the Campy 30-42-53t triple
> and IRD 12-32t cassette, it has a really wide gear range (24.7 to 116.5 gear-inches).


was just like that TA Cranks and a Campy touring drivetrain. Used most the parts to build my first MTB in 1980

thx for the run down memory lane, especially the CroMo Sticker


----------



## zmudshark

ATP, I'm betting your memory is failing in your old age. The Super Sport had Ashtabula cranks when new. My money says you had a Sports Tourer 

Any word on the Team Luddite jersey?


----------



## nayr497

I love this thread! Don't think I've posted, so here is my contribution:

Casati a few months back with white Vittoria tires + ti Regal:









Casati as it rolls now, with blue Veloflex tires + ti perforated Flite:









After looking back at the older photos, I think I might like it more with the white tires. The Vittorias don't even get too dirty since the white is on the edge of the tire.

This is one smooth riding bike. Very nice to ride. The internal cable routing is slick, and makes cleaning it a breeze. And the seatpost junction with the internal collar is nice as well. Might be my favorite road bike I own in terms of ride quality, but I don't say this in front of the others

Built with Columbus Genius tubing. 2005 frameset, 2007 Centaur gruppo. (I apologize if I've already posted in this thread, but I don't think I have.)


----------



## landrover1970

*Daily Ride*

Here is my 1974 Masi Gran Crit.... nuovo record stuff on it.....Love this ride !!!


----------



## marley mission

my mid 80's schwinn world sport


----------



## marley mission

nicer pic


----------



## perttime

This is not mine. Just a project I spotted: a Rossin Ghibli with a broken seat tube, handed over to a guy who likes to mod bikes... and decided to go for track pursuit style.

http://fixedgearbikes.blogspot.com/search/label/rossin ghibli
http://www.ollierkkila.com/


----------



## DannyBoy

perttime said:


> This is not mine. Just a project I spotted: a Rossin Ghibli with a broken seat tube, handed over to a guy who likes to mod bikes... and decided to go for track pursuit style.
> 
> http://fixedgearbikes.blogspot.com/search/label/rossin ghibli
> http://www.ollierkkila.com/


Nicely ruined.


----------



## DannyBoy

nayr497 said:


> I love this thread! Don't think I've posted, so here is my contribution:
> 
> Casati a few months back with white Vittoria tires + ti Regal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casati as it rolls now, with blue Veloflex tires + ti perforated Flite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking back at the older photos, I think I might like it more with the white tires. The Vittorias don't even get too dirty since the white is on the edge of the tire.
> 
> This is one smooth riding bike. Very nice to ride. The internal cable routing is slick, and makes cleaning it a breeze. And the seatpost junction with the internal collar is nice as well. Might be my favorite road bike I own in terms of ride quality, but I don't say this in front of the others
> 
> Built with Columbus Genius tubing. 2005 frameset, 2007 Centaur gruppo. (I apologize if I've already posted in this thread, but I don't think I have.)


Spec-u-ma-taclier. Personifies neo-retro, very very nice, love the hudz.


----------



## perttime

DannyBoy said:


> Nicely ruined.


I'd say it is a wreck that was at least put to some use, instead of being thrown in the trash. That seat tube had already been repaired twice. 

As far as I can tell, at least the frame treatment has real historical precedents, too. Don't know about the wheels and don't know what kind of a bar he plans to put on it when it is finished (if he ever stops changing it).

edit:
a photo from 1986:


----------



## nayr497

^ That photo is incredible! Awesome skin suits, sweet as disc wheels.

Thanks, DannyBoy. The best part is that it rides even better than it looks


----------



## norskagent

I have 2, first is my '89 waterford paramount OS w/ 8spd dura ace, krysrium SL wheels.









Next is an early 80s Bianchi pista, to get it running and not spend $ I put some mavic ellipse wheels I had sitting around.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

I don't come here often enough to tell the difference between this and the other retro-pic thread, so I may already have posted these Anyway, here goes:









Dura Ace 8sp, Reynolds 753.









Campy Chorus 8sp. Columbus SLX.


----------



## marley mission

2 great looking bikes


----------



## paredown

A couple of beauties!


----------



## christal

here is mine... I have learned a few things about it, but would like to know more. Some specs. Coda saddle now, 3T bar stem (gun metal), chorus everything (10 sp. 2003ish) spd clipless (I know) 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4956820353/" title="apr 11 2010 041 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/4956820353_b62fe1e873.jpg" width="500" height="409" alt="apr 11 2010 041" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4957413426/" title="apr 11 2010 046 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4957413426_c9fe70cf69.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="apr 11 2010 046" /></a>


----------



## paredown

Excellent bike and a great photo...

I know the Tecno came in lugged and filet brazed (or is that tig'ed?), and I saw one of the latter on CL recently.

Maybe there are some Thomasinni experts around....


----------



## christal

Thanks paredown.. The bike is a pleasure to ride. It is over ten years old and couldn't be more responsive. I am a big guy and most light bikes feel squishy underneath me. I feel like I can push as hard as I want on this bad boy. The only thing I know is it is a limited production racing model with assymetrical tubing. It is simply amazing though. Any Tommasini fanatics post up!!!!!


----------



## perttime

I came close to buying a second hand Tommasini a few years ago but it did not quite fit 

Googling for Tommasini TecnoExtra finds some information.

This seems to be from around 2001:
http://archive.roadbikereview.com/04/0EEDADAB.php
"_TECNO EXTRA frame we re-introduce it with satisfaction after its great success. The frame has been realized with the HT THERMACROM CUSTOM FOCO tubing. The special section of the down tube has been studied, enlarging it to 38mm., to prevent troubles deriving from the use of a extremely lightweight and thin tubing. The tubing shape choice applied on Foco tubing derives from the technical need to preserve stiffness eliminating negative road vibrations reducing the risk of cracks of lightweight tubings. The frame is tig welded with an exception only: the personalized seat lug. 

This along with the special bottom bracket shell, the original rear dropouts and the "bell shape" steat stays make the rear triangle properly stiff. The frame is built according to an exclusive geometry designed by Irio Tommasini. It is completely chromed, or as a second choice, all "cataforesi" treated, good for extremely thin tubings because it deeply protect them from rust. Maximum attention to detail: an example are the STI bosses (with adjusting screws included) brazed onto the head tube and the engraved enamelled head tube metal badge. Personalized carbon fiber forks available. The 55 cm frame (painted) weight approx. 1.550 kg (3.417 lbs)._"

edit:
I believe this is a 2002 Tecno Extra:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page4/


----------



## MikesChevelle

Just swapped over an 8 spd DA cassette and STI's


----------



## bikerjulio

My retro/new collection starts with my Merckx AX 1995 vintage with 2006 Centaur group.










Next is a late '90's Coppi frameset with unusual tubeset "for three" triangulated especially for Coppi I was told.










Last my light Coppi, also late '90's, Genius tubing.


----------



## matchmaker

*Ha, love the details*



bikerjulio said:


> My retro/new collection starts with my Merckx AX 1995 vintage with 2006 Centaur group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a late '90's Coppi frameset with unusual tubeset "for three" triangulated especially for Coppi I was told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last my light Coppi, also late '90's, Genius tubing.


Those are three very nice bikes, congrats on having them. I just saw the lovely detail on the Merckx with the orange energizing drink combining with the frame details. The Coppis are nice frames too. The yellow is a little loud, but then again, I think it is one of the safest colors in terms of visibility.


----------



## pablotn

Circa 1988-89 Serotta Club Special SLX. My race machine in early 90s, and refinished by Serotta in late 2008. DA 7800, Deda cockpit with ITM quill adapter, Mavic OP. Abolutely love riding this machine.










Paul


----------



## matchmaker

pablotn said:


> Circa 1988-89 Serotta Club Special SLX. My race machine in early 90s, and refinished by Serotta in late 2008. DA 7800, Deda cockpit with ITM quill adapter, Mavic OP. Abolutely love riding this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Gorgeous machine, just by looking at it one can imagine how it handles on the road. There is nothing like a good steel frame. BTW, how much does Serotta charge for refinishing one of there bikes? I am just curious.


----------



## matchmaker

*Diamant "Italy" machine and Colnago Mexico Saronni*

Here are some photos of my latest build. I bought this NOS frame because I had a bunch of pieces, after gradually switching my Colnago Mexico to Ultegra. I thought of selling them, but basically I had enough to build a new bike; all that was lacking was the frame. So here is the "Diamant", a Belgian-Italian company. The bike has a Cinelli BB, and is made from Oria GMO.O tubing, similar to Columbus SLX. Oh, and I know I could have found better than those Orange wheels, but LBS are scarce here and they all have the same supplier, who had run out of stock, only Maxxis Detonator in yellow or orange were available, but I have learned to live with it now.








Below a mix of modern and retro. Pantographed fork, but after many failed attempts to get a period correct stem in the required length, I decided to simply throw a semi-cheap zoom stem on it with a quill adapter and lo, it actually combines with the bike. The finishing touch was finding a handlebar tape to combine with the frame!








I always love the pantographed details on these frames. The paintjob is also quite interesting with the red/white/green Italy colors that blend progressively into each other.








Another panto on the chainstays. I put some Tiagra pieces on it that I had bought when I got into roadbiking a year ago and they still have a lot of life in them. And I must say, this system (Tiagra shifters, crankset, rear derailleur, cassette + 105 front derailleur and brakes) shifts flawlessly. Functionally as good as the Ultegra pieces I have on the Colnago. It does have an Ultegra BB, which is English, surprisingly, as the BB is Cinelli and has a serial number on it. I had the BB from an Ultegra crankset I bought that came with an English BB, which I never used because my Colnago has an Italian BB.









Here are also some pictures of the Colnago Mexico I mentioned above. The frame has quite a bit of history behind it. I really love retro steel lugged frames and when I got into roadbiking I did not want any aluminum, neither carbon. Now, I live and work in Ecuador, Latin America, so I was searching desperately on the local market for something that met my requirements. One day, I am at the LBS and the salesperson is on the phone with someone. After the phone call he says he might have something for me. An old frame of a certain "Colnago" brand. I jumped on the occasion an asked him where I could find that frame. Right at the other side of town. I went there immediately. The owner was asking 120 plus 30 for the steer and stem. I acted as if I didn't really know the brand but anyway needed a bike so I pulled the money out of my pocket and left quickly with the new treasure.
At that time the bike was blue with yellow decals, which was quite nice. But after a year or so, the paint started to peel off at certain strategic places, so I decided to paint it to preserve it from rust. I thought I might as well change the color to the Saronni red, that has some history with this frameset. I had to have the decals redesigned, which was a PITA, because no one could print the stickers, but just when I was about to give up, I found a publicity company that could do it.
The painter they had recommended for this job, was an ex-cyclist, who now has a small workshop. Upon my arrival there with the frame, he recognizes it and says "That used to be mine, I sold it to a few years ago to the guy that sold it to you." Oh, and BTW, that mecanic told me he had won the national championships several times on my bike. Quite an honor for me to ride it now. 
So here it is, in a new dress, Saronni red:








This is a photo of the fork/steer area. The fork has lovely Colnago clovers pantographed on it, which we decided to paint in gold color. I picked up a Cinelli red/black splash cork handlebar to combine with the frame. Now, I know that tape is badly installed, but that is because I asked the mecanic to redo it as he had left the brake cables out and I personally prefer them under the bar tape for reasons of aesthetics. The stem is Cinelli and the handle bar 3T. I decided to go with bar end shifters to keep it a little vintage and to avoid any problem with finetuning or chain rub. Those things are indestructible and utterly reliable. Once you get the hang of it, you don't even notice anymore that you don't have STIs.








At the same time as the paint job I decided to buy a new set of wheels. Again, I did not want any modern low spoke count wheel so I looked around for something in my taste and I found some Ambrosio Excellence rims laced to Miche hubs on the site of matuzmaster, the English/Hungarian vintage frames and parts seller.








More panto details:








And finally the chainstays. I put an Ultegra grouppo (except the brakes, which are 105) on this frame, as Campagnolo is about impossible to get over here and no one knows how to fix it. The tires were the only ones available at the time, so I had no other choice than the yellow, which has already worn a bit and is luckily starting to look like the gold pantographed details, so it somehow combines with the frame. Next time I think I will simply go black on the tires. The fact that the rims are the same color of the frame makes it already a little over the top, certainly if you added red tires to it. It would look like a Ferrari, not like a vintage bike.








Oh and the only thing I forgot to take a picture of is the Colnago clover cut out at the bottom of the BB. Until the period of this frame that was very common on Colnagos.


----------



## bud wiser

*Just stumbled upon this thread*

So I'll post pics of my RED Bridgestone RB-1. The Bridgestone-ophiles are turning in their graves at this heresy.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Carbon?! Carbon?!*

If Grant were dead, he'd be rolling in his grave right now.

(But, seriously, sweet build!)

- FB


----------



## bud wiser

*Stem conversions?*

It was asked earlier, but the answer offered was 'buy a new fork'. But....

How do some of you get the nice threadless stems mounted when you're using the old school threaded fork?? I've tried the quill adapters, but find them terrificly ugly. I'll post a few pics of the ones that look good, and one pic of the look I'm trying to avoid. See if you can tell the difference? Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## matchmaker

bud wiser said:


> It was asked earlier, but the answer offered was 'buy a new fork'. But....
> 
> How do some of you get the nice threadless stems mounted when you're using the old school threaded fork?? I've tried the quill adapters, but find them terrificly ugly. I'll post a few pics of the ones that look good, and one pic of the look I'm trying to avoid. See if you can tell the difference? Any help is appreciated!!


I guess what you want to avoid is the look on the Bertin frame, which is what you get with most quill adapters. As the tube that goes into the steerer has to be 1inch, it looks skinny but then you have the 1 1/8 inch part to put the stem on that will look pretty fat in comparison.

It is indeed a problem with most quill adapters. You would have to find one that that makes the transition from thin to thick just where it comes out of the headset, and that is a tall order.

The two Merckx's look great, but I don't think they have a threaded steerer. Those look like threadless steerers, that give you a cleaner look. 

Maybe putting some spacers around the quill stem adapter would work to give a better look, but the spacers would have a larger diameter than the adapter, and thus probably move, unless you can find a one piece spacer.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

bud wiser said:


> How do some of you get the nice threadless stems mounted when you're using the old school threaded fork??


Answer: You buy this fork from Rivendell:

https://www.rivbike.com/products/show/carbonomas-fork/50-718










Cheers,

FB


----------



## matchmaker

fbagatelleblack said:


> Answer: You buy this fork from Rivendell:
> 
> https://www.rivbike.com/products/show/carbonomas-fork/50-718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FB


I can't see how that would solve the problem. The forks sold by Rivendell are threadless. The poster asked how he could put a threadless stem on a THREADED fork. You can't just put a threadless fork in a threaded steerer ...


----------



## fbagatelleblack

matchmaker said:


> I can't see how that would solve the problem. The forks sold by Rivendell are threadless. The poster asked how he could put a threadless stem on a THREADED fork. You can't just put a threadless fork in a threaded steerer ...


My thought was that the RIvendell fork gives the LOOK of a classic steel fork, but would work with the threadless stems the OP likes. Then I remembered that the Riv fork has a 1 1/8" steerer, so it would not work on the old Bridgestone bikes.

At this point, my recommendation is to have Allan Wanta (wantaframes.com) build you a classic looking fork, with nice, curved blades, using a 1" threadless steerer. He does pretty good work at VERY reasonable prices.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## bud wiser

Yes, buying a new fork is certainly an option. However, my question is intended to find a solution avoiding that. The Merckx's shown, and the Ciocc, seem to be using original forks that I assume are threaded. Im fairly certain they didn't make threadless forks in the days they made the Kelme colored Merckx frame, so it seems there must be a solution out there. I'm just trying to figure out what it is and how others have done it. And coincidentally, my Merckx Corsa01 is at Allan Wanta's for a repaint now. Thanks.


----------



## velomateo

It appears that the bikes you are referring to, have a spacer installed under the quill adapter. You may be able to use a modern 1 1/8 spacer or consult a machine shop to have them make one to the height you desire. It would cover the spindly looking quill shaft and make it blend better with the new "fatter" stem.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

It would not be rocket science for a frame builder to machine an extension piece of tubing which could be "plugged" into the top of the threaded steerer tube and brazed (or epoxied) in place. You would need to pick a piece of 4130 tubing with the same OD as the steerer tube, 1", with a relatively thick wall. Then, you would need to turn down the end of the tube that was getting plugged into the steerer so that it was a slip fit with the ID of the steerer. You would then bore out the top section of the extension tube so that you could insert the Aheadset-style hardware into it after the extension tube was brazed in place. Make the "plug" end ~ 2" to give plenty of strength and contact surface. The "clamp" end needs to be just long enough for you to clamp your threadless stem on the whole assembly, with the step-down on the OD of the extension tube sitting right on top of the top of the original steerer tube.

This would be a fairly easy for any machinist/braze-monkey to do. I might be missing something obvious. Thoughts?

Cheers,

FB


----------



## frpax

.............


----------



## NRV

My (new to me) 1992 Paramount OS Series 5 PDG. 

Outfitted with 8-speed STI by original owner. Pedals with clips and straps are there temporarily while my PD-R540's and shoes arrive.


----------



## bushpig

circa '84 Masi Prestige with Campy Record 9 speed kit (but original C Record seatpost and headset); Ambrosia "Colnago" rims; Modolo Anatomica bar and stem; Selle Italia Turbo Special saddle; Time RXS Titan pedals and fat 28C Conti clinchers.


----------



## bushpig

circa '84 Masi Prestige with Campy Record 9 speed kit (but original C Record seatpost and headset); Ambrosia "Colnago" rims; Modolo Anatomica bar and stem; Selle Italia Turbo Special saddle; Time RXS Titan pedals and fat 28C Conti clinchers.


----------



## neo_pop_71

*1989 Schwinn 974 w/ 8 sp. Dura Ace STI*

My '89 Paramount designed Schwinn 974 (aka "Avion" & "Ontare") was stolen, thankfully I recovered the bike but not before the scumbag tweaker had stripped the parts and started painting it. So, I was faced with restoring it to original or customizing it. I wanted to upgrade the 7 speed Ultegra SIS drivetrain with something more modern; I hoped to go with Campy Chorus 10 speed like my wife's Simonetti. The issue was the yoked rear seat stay, I was cautioned by two different local builders about not messing around with the rear spacing. The 974 was licensed from Gary Klein, so it has "Klein-welds" at every tube junction. I ended up going with 8 speed Dura Ace STI, not as much as I'd hoped for but still an upgrade over the stock Ultegra set up. The 8 speed was a snug fit but it works flawlessly. Some other details I went with are the Campy "Skeleton" brake calipers (I had to sneak some Campy into the build somewhere :thumbsup: ), I replaced my ControlTech negative degree quill stem with the same but with a slight rise and a quill adapter, and I had the Dura Ace hubs laced to some Mavic CXP 21 black hoops and matching black spokes with Michelin Axial Pro tires to finish off the "blacked out" look. The bike rides better than ever, it's a rocket and a real pleasure to throw a leg over!

Kinda' interesting side note... in the near 20 years since buying my 974 new, I may have had 5 people take notice of the silvery-blue Schwinn... but, since I personalized it, it gets attention and compliments everywhere I go. In the end that was what motivated me, I wanted it to be personal and eye-catching, just in case it got stolen again.


----------



## High Gear

That Diamant just screams Italiano. Love it!



matchmaker said:


> Here are some photos of my latest build. I bought this NOS frame because I had a bunch of pieces, after gradually switching my Colnago Mexico to Ultegra. I thought of selling them, but basically I had enough to build a new bike; all that was lacking was the frame. So here is the "Diamant", a Belgian-Italian company. The bike has a Cinelli BB, and is made from Oria GMO.O tubing, similar to Columbus SLX. Oh, and I know I could have found better than those Orange wheels, but LBS are scarce here and they all have the same supplier, who had run out of stock, only Maxxis Detonator in yellow or orange were available, but I have learned to live with it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below a mix of modern and retro. Pantographed fork, but after many failed attempts to get a period correct stem in the required length, I decided to simply throw a semi-cheap zoom stem on it with a quill adapter and lo, it actually combines with the bike. The finishing touch was finding a handlebar tape to combine with the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always love the pantographed details on these frames. The paintjob is also quite interesting with the red/white/green Italy colors that blend progressively into each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another panto on the chainstays. I put some Tiagra pieces on it that I had bought when I got into roadbiking a year ago and they still have a lot of life in them. And I must say, this system (Tiagra shifters, crankset, rear derailleur, cassette + 105 front derailleur and brakes) shifts flawlessly. Functionally as good as the Ultegra pieces I have on the Colnago. It does have an Ultegra BB, which is English, surprisingly, as the BB is Cinelli and has a serial number on it. I had the BB from an Ultegra crankset I bought that came with an English BB, which I never used because my Colnago has an Italian BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are also some pictures of the Colnago Mexico I mentioned above. The frame has quite a bit of history behind it. I really love retro steel lugged frames and when I got into roadbiking I did not want any aluminum, neither carbon. Now, I live and work in Ecuador, Latin America, so I was searching desperately on the local market for something that met my requirements. One day, I am at the LBS and the salesperson is on the phone with someone. After the phone call he says he might have something for me. An old frame of a certain "Colnago" brand. I jumped on the occasion an asked him where I could find that frame. Right at the other side of town. I went there immediately. The owner was asking 120 plus 30 for the steer and stem. I acted as if I didn't really know the brand but anyway needed a bike so I pulled the money out of my pocket and left quickly with the new treasure.
> At that time the bike was blue with yellow decals, which was quite nice. But after a year or so, the paint started to peel off at certain strategic places, so I decided to paint it to preserve it from rust. I thought I might as well change the color to the Saronni red, that has some history with this frameset. I had to have the decals redesigned, which was a PITA, because no one could print the stickers, but just when I was about to give up, I found a publicity company that could do it.
> The painter they had recommended for this job, was an ex-cyclist, who now has a small workshop. Upon my arrival there with the frame, he recognizes it and says "That used to be mine, I sold it to a few years ago to the guy that sold it to you." Oh, and BTW, that mecanic told me he had won the national championships several times on my bike. Quite an honor for me to ride it now.
> So here it is, in a new dress, Saronni red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the fork/steer area. The fork has lovely Colnago clovers pantographed on it, which we decided to paint in gold color. I picked up a Cinelli red/black splash cork handlebar to combine with the frame. Now, I know that tape is badly installed, but that is because I asked the mecanic to redo it as he had left the brake cables out and I personally prefer them under the bar tape for reasons of aesthetics. The stem is Cinelli and the handle bar 3T. I decided to go with bar end shifters to keep it a little vintage and to avoid any problem with finetuning or chain rub. Those things are indestructible and utterly reliable. Once you get the hang of it, you don't even notice anymore that you don't have STIs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time as the paint job I decided to buy a new set of wheels. Again, I did not want any modern low spoke count wheel so I looked around for something in my taste and I found some Ambrosio Excellence rims laced to Miche hubs on the site of matuzmaster, the English/Hungarian vintage frames and parts seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More panto details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the chainstays. I put an Ultegra grouppo (except the brakes, which are 105) on this frame, as Campagnolo is about impossible to get over here and no one knows how to fix it. The tires were the only ones available at the time, so I had no other choice than the yellow, which has already worn a bit and is luckily starting to look like the gold pantographed details, so it somehow combines with the frame. Next time I think I will simply go black on the tires. The fact that the rims are the same color of the frame makes it already a little over the top, certainly if you added red tires to it. It would look like a Ferrari, not like a vintage bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the only thing I forgot to take a picture of is the Colnago clover cut out at the bottom of the BB. Until the period of this frame that was very common on Colnagos.


----------



## jd3

bud wiser said:


> It was asked earlier, but the answer offered was 'buy a new fork'. But....
> 
> How do some of you get the nice threadless stems mounted when you're using the old school threaded fork?? I've tried the quill adapters, but find them terrificly ugly. I'll post a few pics of the ones that look good, and one pic of the look I'm trying to avoid. See if you can tell the difference? Any help is appreciated!!


http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/stems/vo-threadless-stem-adaptor.html


----------



## High Gear

jd3 said:


> http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/stems/vo-threadless-stem-adaptor.html


I don't like it....


----------



## matchmaker

jd3 said:


> http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/stems/vo-threadless-stem-adaptor.html


Looks a lot like other adapters out there. I guess the problem remains the fact that the diameter of the quill stem is very inferior to the one of the part you clamp the 1"1/8 stem on.

I have a similar stem/quill adapter combo on my bike right now and it is okay, but the difference between diameters remains a problem. I thought about finding a system to put spacers on it, but the problem I see is that actually the difference between the inner diameter of the threaded steerer (22.2) and the 1"1/8 clamp (28.6) is 6.4 mm, so even if I found an adapter that allowed me to use spacers, they would problably slide partially over the headset locknut, as that one seems to be less than 6.4 wide.


----------



## nayr497

Lots of nice bicycles in here!

Love the Merckx, Julio. The grey with orange bits is damn nice.

Love the silver tape on the Merckx 7-11.

That Cecil Walker is fine! Love the blue, love the build.

NRV - is that the original tape? Has to be with the white-to-purple fade. Love purple. I have a purple bike.

Ooh boy, so many nice bicycles in here it makes me jealous I'm not in the market for something new...


----------



## nayr497

cs124 said:


> Custom Cecil Walker. Reynolds 531c, circa 1992.
> 
> Recently re-sprayed and re-built with DA7800.
> 
> Sunny sunday bike.


Like this color choice a lot. Even like how the rims looks, though I normally like low-profiles better on thin-tubed steel.

Did you purposely run the rear brake cable to that side of the HT/stem?

Overall a really fine bike. Nice build.


----------



## matchmaker

bud wiser said:


> It was asked earlier, but the answer offered was 'buy a new fork'. But....
> 
> How do some of you get the nice threadless stems mounted when you're using the old school threaded fork?? I've tried the quill adapters, but find them terrificly ugly. I'll post a few pics of the ones that look good, and one pic of the look I'm trying to avoid. See if you can tell the difference? Any help is appreciated!!


I am having a closer look at these frames and whereas I thing the first Mercks has simply a threadless fork, the second Merckx and the Tommasini do look like they have a threaded headset with some spacers above it. I can't see the headset well enough on the Cecil Walker, so I am not sure about that one.

My guess is that they have one of those stems that has a long section of 11/8, and then they can slide spacers over that. We should try to ask the owners as it is quite an interesting issue.


----------



## matchmaker

brewster said:


> Here is my 1991 Tommasini Diamante in it's Retro/Modern configuration, Columbus MS, 2004 Campagnolo Chorus, Record headset, Mavic Cosmic Equipe wheels, GP4000 tires, 3T 4GXL bar/stem, Selle Italia Novus saddle, Look Keo Sprint pedals, Dura-Ace aero post.
> 
> brewster


I see you have a threaded headset, but on top of it you have spacers it seems. How did you do that? Most quill stem adapters have a very thin 22.2 mm section up to the stem clamp area, which then in contrast looks very big at 28.6 mm, but yours seems like a threadless fork like this.


----------



## NRV

And the transformation is finally complete.


----------



## A Cycle Kid

*Ciocc Microf 84*

Just purchased a Ciocc Microf 84. Great condition with original or new period specific groupo parts. I was having some concerns about authenticating the Microf since model deacls are easy to come by. I know it's a Ciocc and looking at your picture it is an exact frame match (except color). Some of the Web pics show the Microf as having CIOCC stamped into the top of the seat stay termination. Where did you buy your Microf and are you sure it is a Microf?

The one I just purchased is a great rider and it came with 53/42 chain rings and 13/20 6 speed freewheels. I am looking for a 22 freewheel and a period specific chain ring set up with a 39 for the small ring. Anybody been down this path and can steer me in the right direction it would be helpful.


----------



## Kuma601

I'm a bit slow, the final update was almost a year ago. 9SPD 7700 DT shifters removed and replaced with 7800 shifters. Between that March and now, a different saddle. 










The original Shimano 600EX build. Crankset, seat post and bottle cages remain the original bits after all these years.


----------



## ronW87

*Marinoni*

Here's my newly resored Marinoni:

Record carbon 10 speed ergoshifters
Chorus square taper crank
Delta calipers
Ksyrium/Aksium wheels
ITM Goccia stem
3T bars


----------



## ronW87




----------



## ronW87




----------



## High Gear

Sweat! The blue and Molteni orange go very nice together. I'll never get tired of looking at that color.


----------



## Carabo

Recently finished refurb of my first fixed gear. It's better now  The Athena group is from 1993/4 and the frame's from the mid eighties I think. So it's really just the SLR that plants it in the Neo realm.









https://velospace.org/node/35784


----------



## High Gear

Very nice. HOT wheels!


----------



## Groffball

Here is a pic of my Serotta. I'm considering putting sram rival on it but the full chorus 8 speed group works so well. Anybody care to chime in?


----------



## High Gear

*My Eddy Merckx Strada O.S.*

I posted this bike back in 2006 bu have updated it with a new Merckx panto stem. 
Built with all 9 speed Chorus except for the Centaur crank and Campy 9 sp. downtube shifters. To be honest, I have ridden this bike since building it up back in 2005 just a handfull of times. Why? I guess I'm a creature of habit, sticking to my LOOK KG281 and 97' DeRosa Primato. Looking at the retro rides guys have been posting, got me off the couch with this bike. Truly a comfortable ride. Only been out on her a few times this season, but that is going to change. I'm getting more comfortable/graceful shifting the downtube shifters just on two rides. I'm likin' it.


----------



## gomango

Cute kid!!!

Very hot Merckx.


----------



## matchmaker

Great bike! Nice scenery and family!

If you don't like the downtube shifters, you could always put integrated shifters on it. That bike is too nice not to ride it!



High Gear said:


> I posted this bike back in 2006 bu have updated it with a new Merckx panto stem.
> Built with all 9 speed Chorus except for the Centaur crank and Campy 9 sp. downtube shifters. To be honest, I have ridden this bike since building it up back in 2005 just a handfull of times. Why? I guess I'm a creature of habit, sticking to my LOOK KG281 and 97' DeRosa Primato. Looking at the retro rides guys have been posting, got me off the couch with this bike. Truly a comfortable ride. Only been out on her a few times this season, but that is going to change. I'm getting more comfortable/graceful shifting the downtube shifters just on two rides. I'm likin' it.


----------



## High Gear

matchmaker said:


> Great bike! Nice scenery and family!
> 
> If you don't like the downtube shifters, you could always put integrated shifters on it. That bike is too nice not to ride it!



Thanks Guys!


----------



## cinelliguy

Re: Merckx

Well done! I really like what you have done there, super clean and classic.


----------



## cinelliguy

Re: Merckx

Well done! I really like what you have done there, super clean and classic.


----------



## boleiro

I've been eyeing this forum for awhile and have been waiting till I finished my build to post. So many beautiful specimens here. So here's my freshly painted '84 Basso Gap, all set up and ready to roll in some nice spring weather (finally) this weekend.


----------



## TBro

ronW87 said:


>


Beautiful Marinoni ronW87! That is the first time I have seen a Molteni Orange color scheme on a Marinoni. Very Well Done. 

If we started a Marinoni pic thread, I would be curious how many beautiful and rare Marinoni's we would see posted. 

TBro


----------



## NRV

nayr497 said:


> NRV - is that the original tape? Has to be with the white-to-purple fade. Love purple. I have a purple bike.


Sorry. Missed this. It's not the original tape. It's new tape from a brand called F.U.B.A.R. 

Also, here's the new addition to the family: Waterford-made 1990 Schwinn Paramount OS with Dura-Ace 7400 group and a few modern additions (Fizik Arione saddle, Shimano Ultegra SPD-SL pedals). 

Not planning on changing to brifters any time soon, but it already looks kind of future-retro.


----------



## matchmaker

*Congrats on the build*



boleiro said:


> I've been eyeing this forum for awhile and have been waiting till I finished my build to post. So many beautiful specimens here. So here's my freshly painted '84 Basso Gap, all set up and ready to roll in some nice spring weather (finally) this weekend.


Seems this thread is kind of inactive, but it is still one of my favorites and while I was scrolling through it today, I saw yours is the last post, and I think it is certainly worth of praise. Very nice build!


----------



## kaliayev

Built up from the frame this spring using mostly DA 7700 group. Decals also new.


----------



## Groffball

Just realized I never put up pics of my latest serotta. Its a 84ish club special built with columbus tubing and brazed by Ben Serotta himself. Full Rival 10 speed group... its a dream to ride!


----------



## Groffball

Just realized I never put up pics of my latest serotta. Its a 84ish club special built with columbus tubing and brazed by Ben Serotta himself. Full Rival 10 speed group... its a dream to ride!


----------



## lharmon

*Old Raleigh - Cheap and Fleet*

1988 Raleigh Technium - Campagnolo components - clips are off pedals - and my favorite Brooks saddle


----------



## racerblur

Wow, some very cool retro bikes... Can't wait to finish mine!


----------



## perttime

perttime said:


> This is not mine. Just a project I spotted: a Rossin Ghibli with a broken seat tube, handed over to a guy who likes to mod bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ollierkkila.com/


Went to see his site and the bike is done. As far as I can tell, it became a pretty accurate replica:

larger photo at: https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/8476/rossin001.jpg
(oops: the "small" photo was not as small as I thought)


----------



## Paulo1414

Sorry to say this about someones pride and joy but the tommasini. Needs some ambrosio box section rims and downtube shifters. Your mojo will thank you


----------



## perttime

Paulo1414 said:


> ... the tommasini. Needs ...


Which one?

Better give us a link to the post, if you'd like someone to check out what you mean...


----------



## Paulo1414

perttime said:


> Which one?
> 
> Better give us a link to the post, if you'd like someone to check out what you mean...


Sorry the dark one with yellow decals. Look like early dura ace STI


----------



## kaliayev

Just finished up the latest addition. 1988 Appel Special Custom. Columbus SL tubing and a mismatch of 9 speed components.


----------



## JaeP

I love Schwinn's. Had a chance to get a 974 but it didn't have a seat post.


----------



## cyklopath

*Labadie CX*

I've posted this over in the Cyclocross forum, but I'm realizing it really fits in this thread as well.... This is my picture of Neo-Retro:thumbsup:

This is my Labadie Cyclocross bike. Reynolds 531, no bottle bosses, no rack mounts. Pure Cyclocross! I'm not sure, but I believe the frame is approximately an '82. 

I've raced it for 3 years now. First year, I raced it with parts of a Shimano 600 group on it to make it a SS racer. The next year, I geared it with a DA9 Shifter and added the AlphaQ fork. 

This past year, I added carbon tubular wheels and a carbon seatpost. 

Current build is:

Early 90s XTR brakes (Koolstop yellow carbon pads)
Shimano Ultegra rear der 
DA9 Rear shifter
Bontrager cranks with 39 ring and bashguard. NGear Jumpstop on inside. 
Carbon post and Selle Italia seat
Alpha Q fork 1", with Silver King headset. Carbon alu stem. 
Custom built 50mm carbon tubular wheels with Grifo/Fango tires 

The build is total overkill for a mid/back pack racer like me, but it did put me on the podium last year in the biggest race I did. The built weight of 17.7lbs goes over barriers well. When the season is over, some beater wheels go on it and I pull my daughter in her trailer.


----------



## kiljum

*Decent quill to ahead conversion*



bud wiser said:


> It was asked earlier, but the answer offered was 'buy a new fork'. But....
> 
> How do some of you get the nice threadless stems mounted when you're using the old school threaded fork?? I've tried the quill adapters, but find them terrificly ugly. I'll post a few pics of the ones that look good, and one pic of the look I'm trying to avoid. See if you can tell the difference? Any help is appreciated!!


My build from last summer might help you with the problem:

With that particular Miche headset one wouldn't know it's actually threaded fork 
Parts:
1) BBB Adapter-Ahead Extender BHP-20 / BHP-21,silver/1", this is probably the only adapter which will give you a clean and sturdy conversion. 
2) 1” ahead stem spacers (black in the picture) 
3) shim (under the stem clamp) 25.4 mm --> 28.6 mm(1 inch to 1-1/8 inch)

hope this helps!


----------



## Ecrevisse

Here is my 1994 Rivendell. It is from the first batch of Rivendell's that were built by Waterford for Grant Petersen. It started out with Campagnolo C-Record with DT shifters. Eventually I changed it so I could shift while out of the saddle.


----------



## 251

*'94 Trek 2120*

Original w/ Barcons and broken spokes (May 2010):









Initial build w/ DT shifters (Dec 2010):









Update (Aug 2011):









Current build w/ STI (Feb 2012 / details here):


----------



## matchmaker

kiljum said:


> My build from last summer might help you with the problem:
> 
> With that particular Miche headset one wouldn't know it's actually threaded fork
> Parts:
> 1) BBB Adapter-Ahead Extender BHP-20 / BHP-21,silver/1", this is probably the only adapter which will give you a clean and sturdy conversion.
> 2) 1” ahead stem spacers (black in the picture)
> 3) shim (under the stem clamp) 25.4 mm --> 28.6 mm(1 inch to 1-1/8 inch)
> 
> hope this helps!


+1 

To show you great minds think alike, I did exactly the same thing on my Colnago Mexico, long before I read your post. I figured out this was really the only way to do it. I had to use 4cm of spacers here, because someone cut the fork too much, obliging me to use the lowest stack headset I could find.


----------



## LePatron

My recently restored '82 Treviso. I had the top tube cable guides replaced with modern housing stops at the 4 o'clock position and spread the rear stays to 130mm.


----------



## kiljum

matchmaker said:


> +1
> 
> To show you great minds think alike, I did exactly the same thing on my Colnago Mexico, long before I read your post. I figured out this was really the only way to do it. I had to use 4cm of spacers here, because someone cut the fork too much, obliging me to use the lowest stack headset I could find.


Yes indeed, this really seems to be the only way. If someone has found other solutions I'd be happy to see them. I would love to see this thread going, since its highly informative and entertaining. Keep posting you bikes:thumbsup:

That blue Pinarello is stunning!!!


----------



## brewster

Very nice blue Pinarello. Blue and silver look great.Question for you. How are you able to able to run 10sp levers with an 11spd Athena derailleur with no Shiftmate?


----------



## bud wiser

EXCELLENT! Would you mind adding another shot of your stem/bar setup from the side? I'm looking to do the same (with Ritchey Classic) on my Merckx and would appreciate the side view. Fabulous job!


----------



## LePatron

brewster said:


> Very nice blue Pinarello. Blue and silver look great.Question for you. How are you able to able to run 10sp levers with an 11spd Athena derailleur with no Shiftmate?


The 11speed Athena derailleur works great shifting 10 speed cassettes. I have 2 other bikes with 11 speed Chorus RDs and 10 speed centaur ultrashifts atfunction impeccably as well. Not sure if the opposite configuration would work though.
I'LL get a photo of the bars as requested posted soon. And thanks for the compliments !


----------



## orbeamike

*I went the oppisite*



matchmaker said:


> +1
> 
> To show you great minds think alike, I did exactly the same thing on my Colnago Mexico, long before I read your post. I figured out this was really the only way to do it. I had to use 4cm of spacers here, because someone cut the fork too much, obliging me to use the lowest stack headset I could find.


For me I never quite like a traditional steel frame with carbon forks or newer threadless stem and over sized bars. 
So For my 2002 Colnago I ditched the carbon fork, oversized stem and Record levers in favor of a Precisa fork, custom stem, and silver Centaurs. 
A modern bike trying to look more retro!


----------



## velodog

May I ask why you're using the 11 spd derailers to build 10 spd bikes?


----------



## LePatron

bud wiser said:


> EXCELLENT! Would you mind adding another shot of your stem/bar setup from the side? I'm looking to do the same (with Ritchey Classic) on my Merckx and would appreciate the side view. Fabulous job!


Ritchey Classic bars have their shallow curve profile that I find quite comfortable. I have a 100mm stem which is shorter than the 120 -130mm stems on my other bikes since this frame at 54 cm is a tad bit large for me.


----------



## bud wiser

LePatron said:


> Ritchey Classic bars have their shallow curve profile that I find quite comfortable. I have a 100mm stem which is shorter than the 120 -130mm stems on my other bikes since this frame at 54 cm is a tad bit large for me.


Thanks much. And what headset it that? Which model Campy? It works well with the spacer and stem.


----------



## LePatron

velodog said:


> May I ask why you're using the 11 spd derailers to build 10 spd bikes?


I wanted something better than Veloce/Centaur and as I previously stated there is no down grade in shifting performance. This setup on my bikes function like clockwork.


----------



## velodog

LePatron said:


> I wanted something better than Veloce/Centaur and as I previously stated there is no down grade in shifting performance. This setup on my bikes function like clockwork.


I understand that it works, I never doubted that. What I'm asking is why did you go with 10 speed shifters and cassettes instead of the 11 speed equipment?

If it was on just one bike it would be easier for me to understand, you needed a derailer and you bought one to build the bike. But with 3 builds like that I was just wondering if there was a reason that you just didn't go 11 speed, seeing as the capability is there.

Just curious, that's all.


----------



## LePatron

Right, I understand. With this bike I rather prefer the look of the 2nd generation ergo shifters; keeps more with the retro theme. I stayed with 10 speed ultrashifts with my other two modern bikes mainly because I am so heavily invested in 10 sp cassettes and chains! I am planning on converting one of the two to 11 speed; hopefully before next season.
My winter riding bike is 9 speed mainly because I'm a fool for $25 Record chains and $40 cassettes.


----------



## velodog

LePatron said:


> Right, I understand. With this bike I rather prefer the look of the 2nd generation ergo shifters; keeps more with the retro theme. I stayed with 10 speed ultrashifts with my other two modern bikes mainly because I am so heavily invested in 10 sp cassettes and chains! I am planning on converting one of the two to 11 speed; hopefully before next season.
> My winter riding bike is 9 speed mainly because I'm a fool for $25 Record chains and $40 cassettes.


Yeah, I figured there was a reason, and that's a good one. The good thing about it is when your stockpile dwindles you're already on the road to eleven.


----------



## chrissy1989

Beauty! Nice photos thanks for the upload!


----------



## PHeller

Anyone run something larger than 700x30 tires on their retro? I'm thinking of spend $300 to have my Razesa modified to canti-boses and long drop-outs to fits larger tires.


----------



## MoPho

95 Primato




















.


----------



## bikerjulio

My AX has now been given Record components, orange cable casings, and wheels rebuilt with Stans Alpha rims and orange Circus Monkey hubs.


----------



## High Gear

I like it, because I have the same frame, but of '97 vintage. Great riding EL-OS frame!


----------



## norskagent




----------



## fiataccompli

Here are a couple of mine...

Vitus 979 (mid-80s...) with mix of Dura-Ace & 600/Ultegra (really, not so modern 'cause I'm not going to put a 130mm hub in a 126mm Vitus 979 rear dropout!):










'86 (or so...+/-) Bertoni Professionale with Columbus SL, running 10speed Campagnolo Record:










(this one may be a repeat)...'87(ish) Puch Force II frameset with Shimano/Campy Compact crankset driveline...nice riding bike, but now a loaner for friends or for sale...










'80s Faggin 47cm frame built up for my son with 7 speed STI...










(also maybe a repeat)..'88 Peugeot Triathlon turned fast commuter with 9 speed Shimano 105:


----------



## quikrick1

*My Retro Mod Colnago Tecnos*

I've posted pics of this bike in other threads, But this is a good place for this bike too! It's a 1997/9 Colnago Tecnos AD14. I built it up using Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed. Like many others, I wanted a Modern drive train but I didn't want to use any black components. The most modern stuff is the Ultra Torque crankset, I used Centaur because Campy doesn't have a Chorus Ultra Torque in silver. I also upgraded the fork to a threadless system with a new Precisa fork, I bought it NOS in black and had it stripped and chromed. The wheels are Open Pro with Campy Record hubs, tires are VeloFlex, sweet. The Hoskar saddle is a bit heavy but I can't resist the Colnago logo's stitched in yellow. The ride is everything you would expect from a Steel Conago... "Practically perfect in every way" _quote Mary Poppins_


----------



## ronW87

That Colnago is the very model of a modern neo retro (to misquote Gilber and Sullivan)!

Exquisite build!

R.


----------



## High Gear

quikrick1 said:


> I've posted pics of this bike in other threads, But this is a good place for this bike too! It's a 1997/9 Colnago Tecnos AD14. I built it up using Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed. Like many others, I wanted a Modern drive train but I didn't want to use any black components. The most modern stuff is the Ultra Torque crankset, I used Centaur because Campy doesn't have a Chorus Ultra Torque in silver. I also upgraded the fork to a threadless system with a new Precisa fork, I bought it NOS in black and had it stripped and chromed. The wheels are Open Pro with Campy Record hubs, tires are VeloFlex, sweet. The Hoskar saddle is a bit heavy but I can't resist the Colnago logo's stitched in yellow. The ride is everything you would expect from a Steel Conago... "Practically perfect in every way" _quote Mary Poppins_


Very nice! I almost purchased a Tecnos years back. I think the metalic pink was what held me back. CLASSIC!


----------



## zacolnago

I'm not a neo retro fan but that tecnos is well executed with the silver Colnago stem


----------



## bottecchia_eja

*Here is my 1989 Bottecchia SLX*

The pictures on these pages finally motivated me to upgrade my Bottecchia to a modern Campy drivetrain. 

So after a lot of soul searching I decided to upgrade my 1989 Bottecchia SLX to a Campy Athena 11 speed drivetrain.

I chose Athena, in the silver finish, because it was the closest to the Campy gruppo that was originally installed on the bike. I also upgraded the wheels to Ambrosia Excellence, with Record hubs, same as I have on the Infinito.

I know that to many of the purists amongst us (myself included-at least to some degree) upgrading to a modern drivetrain is not exactly Kosher. But the upgrade made what was already a fun bike to ride even more fun now. The extra gears (I went from a 7 speed rear cluster to an 11 speed) gives me an extra set of gears to battle the local hills. I kept the crankset at 53-39, like the original, because a compact crankset did not look right (plus I still like to pretend that I am a boy-racer). In the rear I made a concession to my ageing knees and I went to a 12-27 cluster.

Here are some pics of the new build. I hope you enjoy my "new" Bottecchia.


















































































And here is the Bottecchia with its younger, Bianchi Infinito stablemate...


----------



## mtnroadie

bottecchia_eja said:


> The pictures on these pages finally motivated me to upgrade my Bottecchia to a modern Campy drivetrain.
> 
> So after a lot of soul searching I decided to upgrade my 1989 Bottecchia SLX to a Campy Athena 11 speed drivetrain.
> 
> I chose Athena, in the silver finish, because it was the closest to the Campy gruppo that was originally installed on the bike. I also upgraded the wheels to Ambrosia Excellence, with Record hubs, same as I have on the Infinito.
> 
> I know that to many of the purists amongst us (myself included-at least to some degree) upgrading to a modern drivetrain is not exactly Kosher. But the upgrade made what was already a fun bike to ride even more fun now. The extra gears (I went from a 7 speed rear cluster to an 11 speed) gives me an extra set of gears to battle the local hills. I kept the crankset at 53-39, like the original, because a compact crankset did not look right (plus I still like to pretend that I am a boy-racer). In the rear I made a concession to my ageing knees and I went to a 12-27 cluster.
> 
> Here are some pics of the new build. I hope you enjoy my "new" Bottecchia.


I see you went through with the Athena 11 make over. Good Job! 

I would vote your Bottecchia the nicest I have seen, period.

Those red details are just right, the only thing I would change would be a new clean white saddle. But other than that its perfect, Bravo!:thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

mtnroadie said:


> I see you went through with the Athena 11 make over. Good Job!
> 
> I would vote your Bottecchia the nicest I have seen, period.
> 
> Those red details are just right, the only thing I would change would be a new clean white saddle. But other than that its perfect, Bravo!:thumbsup:


Thanks! Seeing what you did with your Bianchi was part of my motivation/inspiration. And I actually like your White Industries hubs much better. But I got such a deal on the Ambrosios with the Records hubs that I just had to take it.

A dirty white saddle is a problem. I can't seem to find a way to keep it looking clean and "fresh." :cryin: Any suggestions on how to keep a white saddle looking new would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:

I had the LBS install ceramic bearings on the hub and on the BB. I can't begin to tell you how smooth the bike now rides. Actually, had I done the upgrade before buying the Infinito I may not have bought the Bianci.

Thanks for your comments and thanks for posting pics of your Bianchi...un altra bella bicicletta Italiana!


----------



## zmudshark

Heading out on first ride right now:










Before:


----------



## mtnroadie

bottecchia_eja said:


> Thanks! Seeing what you did with your Bianchi was part of my motivation/inspiration. And I actually like your White Industries hubs much better. But I got such a deal on the Ambrosios with the Records hubs that I just had to take it.
> 
> A dirty white saddle is a problem. I can't seem to find a way to keep it looking clean and "fresh." :cryin: Any suggestions on how to keep a white saddle looking new would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:
> 
> I had the LBS install ceramic bearings on the hub and on the BB. I can't begin to tell you how smooth the bike now rides. Actually, had I done the upgrade before buying the Infinito I may not have bought the Bianci.
> 
> Thanks for your comments and thanks for posting pics of your Bianchi...un altra bella bicicletta Italiana!


Thanks,

Alas the Bianchi has been stripped of the Athena 11 and kitted out in Campy 8speed. I just updated some pics of her…

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...-modern-retro-rebuild-miele-build-259405.html

For the saddle I fear there is a point of no return for white saddles and bar tape. I have given up on most of them and turned to the dark side.

You can try rubbing alcohol (this may remove the white as well as the dirt, this happened with my smp glider), googone (worth a try), a great tip for the hoods (not sure if it will work for the leather on a saddle) is lighter fluid, this stuff makes my filthy yellow hoods like new every time.

The saddle on my Specilissima the white Selle Italia slr xc gelflow is awesome it is absolutely impervious to any dirt. I think you can get the same finish on the Flites too.

I need to post some pics on this thread…


----------



## rufus

Here's mine.


----------



## plussa

bottecchia_eja said:


> The pictures on these pages finally motivated me to upgrade my Bottecchia to a modern Campy drivetrain.
> 
> So after a lot of soul searching I decided to upgrade my 1989 Bottecchia SLX to a Campy Athena 11 speed drivetrain.


Wow! Nice! :thumbsup:

What a coincidence, i'm just building up a similar Bottechia with Athena 11 groupset:










My build list:

Bottecchia SPX size 59 (Larger sizes were a mix of SPX/SLX tubing)
Campagnolo Athena 11 speed groupset, 53/39, 12-27, white hoods, white cables
Campagnolo Record headset
3ttt Grand Prix bars 44
3ttt 120mm stem
Campagnolo Chorus Aero seatpost
Regal Ti saddle, white leather
Fizik Microtex bar tape, white
Mavic Reflex / Campagnolo Chorus last gen silver hubs / DT Comp spokes 32h
Veloflex Roubaix tubulars
NOS Campagnolo Biadinamica Aero cage and bottle 

I also chose to go with Athena 11-speed instead of paying more for a period-correct groupset that is actually inferior in every way. I also have an another bike with 11-speed so it will be easy to swap wheelsets.

I will post lots of pics here when ready...!


----------



## plussa

zmudshark said:


> Heading out on first ride right now:
> 
> Mercx


Super nice upgrade! I didn't know they make red Regals, or is that custom?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

plussa said:


> Wow! Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> What a coincidence, i'm just building up a similar Bottechia with Athena 11 groupset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build list:
> 
> Bottecchia SPX size 59 (Larger sizes were a mix of SPX/SLX tubing)
> Campagnolo Athena 11 speed groupset, 53/39, 12-27, white hoods, white cables
> Campagnolo Record headset
> 3ttt Grand Prix bars 44
> 3ttt 120mm stem
> Campagnolo Chorus Aero seatpost
> Regal Ti saddle, white leather
> Fizik Microtex bar tape, white
> Mavic Reflex / Campagnolo Chorus last gen silver hubs / DT Comp spokes 32h
> Veloflex Roubaix tubulars
> NOS Campagnolo Biadinamica Aero cage and bottle
> 
> I also chose to go with Athena 11-speed instead of paying more for a period-correct groupset that is actually inferior in every way. I also have an another bike with 11-speed so it will be easy to swap wheelsets.
> 
> I will post lots of pics here when ready...!


Can't wait to see her all finished! 

I wish I had gone with silver hubs ... but the deal on the black Record hubs was too good to pass up. Plus they are the same that I use on my Bianchi and I love the ride quality!

Your Bott will look awesome..and ride even better.

Ciao!


----------



## cyklopath

Wow... this really is the thread that keeps on giving!


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Concur. I am often surprised how long this thread has lived on (and the # of views). I started this while looking for a great vintage/retro frame for a project. I ended up with this, a Columbus SLX lugged Titan (likely Debernardi/Billato built) w/ 07 Campy Centaur/Chorus mix : 










The funny thing it's actually been on my mind lately as something I should probably pass along. I rode it a good bit when I put it together but I rarely ride it now, needs a better home.


----------



## High Gear

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Concur. I am often surprised how long this thread has lived on (and the # of views). I started this while looking for a great vintage/retro frame for a project. I ended up with this, a Columbus SLX lugged Titan (likely Debernardi/Billato built) w/ 07 Campy Centaur/Chorus mix :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing it's actually been on my mind lately as something I should probably pass along. I rode it a good bit when I put it together but I rarely ride it now, needs a better home.


I think this shows the longing that riders have for a more traditional bike and not a plastic one.....


----------



## Oxtox

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Concur. I am often surprised how long this thread has lived on (and the # of views). I started this while looking for a great vintage/retro frame for a project. I ended up with this, a Columbus SLX lugged Titan (likely Debernardi/Billato built) w/ 07 Campy Centaur/Chorus mix :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing it's actually been on my mind lately as something I should probably pass along. I rode it a good bit when I put it together but I rarely ride it now, needs a better home.


I like that bike. 

nice build.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

High Gear said:


> I think this shows the longing that riders have for a more traditional bike and not a plastic one.....


Agreed. I've gotten the carbon bike bug 3 times (5 if you count a Serotta Ottrott and a Dean Vador) and every time I've come back to a full metallic (ti) bike.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Oxtox said:


> I like that bike.
> 
> nice build.


Thanks. Know anyone needing a 54cm classic?


----------



## cyklopath

RamJm, that bike was on my screensaver of awesome bikes for a long time (HD crash lost it). 

BTW, did you go to Auburn? The best man in my wedding played for them.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

cyklopath said:


> RamJm, that bike was on my screensaver of awesome bikes for a long time (HD crash lost it).
> 
> BTW, did you go to Auburn? The best man in my wedding played for them.


Sure did. 1991-1996. When did he play?


----------



## cyklopath

He was a kicker from '93 to '97. I think he was red-shirted in '93 IIRR. I went to Alabama Huntsville and used to come down to Auburn for the Auburn/Bama game. Loved that Auburn campus.


----------



## jr59

I think I have one;
My Davidson that I beat on and ride a lot;


----------



## Oxtox

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Thanks. Know anyone needing a 54cm classic?


sorry, you'd have to stretch it 3 cm for it to fit me...


----------



## sjpitts

zmudshark said:


> Heading out on first ride right now:


Now that is perfect.


----------



## the_don

Not lugged steel, but 1996 puts it into the retro category, although Klein was ahead of the times, so it looks and rides like a brand new race bike, especially with the fairly modern 7800 Dura-Ace groupset on it! I wanted it to be a modern-retro mix but still capable race bike so went with the final edition Spinergy Rev-X (The colour coordination is an added bonus!). It still has its integrated, glued on headset, but I made a shim to fit 1-1/8th threadless stems and so I can use an ergo set of bars. This colour is not so common, but looks fantastic and is a slightly pearl yellow!

I'm very happy and will be riding it for many years to come! It is my only bike and I use it as much as I have time for!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

the_don said:


> Not lugged steel, but 1996 puts it into the retro category, although Klein was ahead of the times, so it looks and rides like a brand new race bike, especially with the fairly modern 7800 Dura-Ace groupset on it! I wanted it to be a modern-retro mix but still capable race bike so went with the final edition Spinergy Rev-X (The colour coordination is an added bonus!). It still has its integrated, glued on headset, but I made a shim to fit 1-1/8th threadless stems and so I can use an ergo set of bars. This colour is not so common, but looks fantastic and is a slightly pearl yellow!
> 
> I'm very happy and will be riding it for many years to come! It is my only bike and I use it as much as I have time for!



Kleins are well-designed, beautifully made bikes. Although your wheels are not my "thing" they look perfect for your bike.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## the_don

bottecchia_eja said:


> Kleins are well-designed, beautifully made bikes. Although your wheels are not my "thing" they look perfect for your bike.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


You would make for an excellent politician!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

the_don said:


> You would make for an excellent politician!


I've raised4 kids, 3 girls and a boy. Does that qualify me to be a politician?


----------



## the_don

bottecchia_eja said:


> I've raised4 kids, 3 girls and a boy. Does that qualify me to be a politician?


Pronounce your faith in Jesus and you could be the next President!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

the_don said:


> Pronounce your faith in Jesus and you could be the next President!


I don't think that would help in my situation. 

If I ever decided to run, the birthers would have a good old time with my candidacy.

I'd much rather be the Secretary of Transportation--free bikes for everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_don

bottecchia_eja said:


> I don't think that would help in my situation.
> 
> If I ever decided to run, the birthers would have a good old time with my candidacy.
> 
> I'd much rather be the Secretary of Transportation--free bikes for everyone! :thumbsup:


Free bikes?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

the_don said:


> Free bikes?



LOL...sure, free bikes. The only stipulation is that they must be American-made. You know, to stimulate the economy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikephelps

Completed the build. Not exactly period correct but I'm extremely happy with the results. Repainted (before my purchase) 1985(?) Colnago Master, 2001 Campy Chorus 10 speed (from my Waterford), Brooks Titanium Swift (from my 2006 Colnago E-1) & DT hubs with Open Pro 32 spoke wheels (from my 2005 Specialized S-Works Roubaix).
The Master rides very smoothly, is very fast & gets numerous compliments for its looks.
I have several high end carbon bikes but there's something special about the ride of a quality steel bike. I'm not quite ready to sell all my "plastic" bikes, but almost.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Bikephelps said:


> Completed the build. Not exactly period correct but I'm extremely happy with the results. Repainted (before my purchase) 1985(?) Colnago Master, 2001 Campy Chorus 10 speed (from my Waterford), Brooks Titanium Swift (from my 2006 Colnago E-1) & DT hubs with Open Pro 32 spoke wheels (from my 2005 Specialized S-Works Roubaix).
> The Master rides very smoothly, is very fast & gets numerous compliments for its looks.
> I have several high end carbon bikes but there's something special about the ride of a quality steel bike. I'm not quite ready to sell all my "plastic" bikes, but almost.


Stunning!

BTW, I feel the same way about my Bottecchia compared to my Infinito...not ready to give up the plastic but....


----------



## mtnroadie

A few of mine…

The Bianchi Specialissima recently underwent a more period specific makeover to Campy 8speed. The Athena 11 just had to be sacrificed at the altar of Merckx. 

I still love riding that Bianchi, its damn near perfect and it dropped about 1lb after the switch to 8spd. However that Merckx Ti AX is a dream to ride. Honestly I was a bit disappointed when I first rode it, it felt like a wet noodle compared to the Specialissima. 

Over the past few months I have gotten used to the way the frame feels and now I fly on that bike, smooth as steel if not smoother and I dropped almost 2lbs on the Bianchi build.


----------



## plussa

My Bottecchia SPX, now ready: 

<img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8014/6990272448_243ef129a4_b.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
<br />
<img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7136358771_2706caf122_b.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


----------



## JAG410

Gorgeous!


----------



## txzen

Egad, that Bottechia is gorgeous. I devoted a lot of carnal lust in the 80's to catalogs with those bikes in them. Really nice build. 

The earlier Merckx was nice too. Here's mine (90's Panaracer scheme, chopped and S&Sed - repainted in a pearl white with logos from a more vintage older frameset). SLX tubing. Been to France twice now.


----------



## Mapearso

plussa said:


> My Bottecchia SPX, now ready:
> 
> <img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8014/6990272448_243ef129a4_b.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> <br />
> <img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7136358771_2706caf122_b.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


Beautiful. Raced one of those in the early 90s. Looks like my size. Want. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikephelps

Great looking bike!


----------



## laffeaux

I guess this fits in the neo/reto category. The frame is 1990/1991 and the components are mostly '97 to 2002-ish ( a few area bit older). The paint scheme is very much Lemond "Team Z" inspired. The frame was built by Keith Bontrager in Santa Cruz.

<img src="https://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/bontrager/20120505180845.jpg" height="512" width="683">


----------



## bushpig

I definitely dig that. Sweet.


----------



## velomateo

Some very nice rigs here. 

Here's my 95 Bianchi TSX etxra light. 

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Ramjm_2000

the_don said:


> Not lugged steel, but 1996 puts it into the retro category, although Klein was ahead of the times, so it looks and rides like a brand new race bike, especially with the fairly modern 7800 Dura-Ace groupset on it! I wanted it to be a modern-retro mix but still capable race bike so went with the final edition Spinergy Rev-X (The colour coordination is an added bonus!). It still has its integrated, glued on headset, but I made a shim to fit 1-1/8th threadless stems and so I can use an ergo set of bars. This colour is not so common, but looks fantastic and is a slightly pearl yellow!
> 
> I'm very happy and will be riding it for many years to come! It is my only bike and I use it as much as I have time for!


Love it! Had a Mantra in that same shade of yellow, one of my all time favs.


----------



## bud wiser

velomateo said:


> Some very nice rigs here.
> 
> Here's my 95 Bianchi TSX etxra light.
> 
> <a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Very nice. I just listed my nearly identical size 61cm frame for sale. Celeste, Reparto Corse, made with EL-OS, and nice chrome. Every time I see one of these, I think I should keep it.


----------



## T K

mtnroadie said:


> A few of mine…


This bike is absolutely stunning. I am currently building a '95 ELOS with the same paint scheme and I love (and I'm gonna steal) your use of the blue ano tid bits to pull in the blue logo's. Freaking lovely.:thumbsup:


----------



## johncaspian

Beautiful.


----------



## mtnroadie

T K said:


> This bike is absolutely stunning. I am currently building a '95 ELOS with the same paint scheme and I love (and I'm gonna steal) your use of the blue ano tid bits to pull in the blue logo's. Freaking lovely.:thumbsup:


Thanks, alas she is no longer with those components. However she is arguably even more stylish with the Campy 8speed stuff on it. Lighter and fits better too.

The blue nips really stand out on the yellow Merckx, they were very understated on the Bianchi.

If I kept her in with those components I would have loved to get a blue bolt and pulley kit for the Athena 11, that would have been the cherry on top to finish her off. Also you can do some blue hubs on it, I think King makes Campy hubs in blue now. Oh yeah and you can also do a Thomson X2 stem with a blue face plate! (they sell them on ebay) I almost did it but then found a silver Deda stem with blue logo.

Like what bottecchia_eja did with his Athena 11, its looks great, I think it makes a big difference.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

mtnroadie said:


> Thanks, alas she is no longer with those components. However she is arguably even more stylish with the Campy 8speed stuff on it. Lighter and fits better too.
> 
> The blue nips really stand out on the yellow Merckx, they were very understated on the Bianchi.
> 
> If I kept her in with those components I would have loved to get a blue bolt and pulley kit for the Athena 11, that would have been the cherry on top to finish her off. Also you can do some blue hubs on it, I think King makes Campy hubs in blue now. Oh yeah and you can also do a Thomson X2 stem with a blue face plate! (they sell them on ebay) I almost did it but then found a silver Deda stem with blue logo.
> 
> Like what bottecchia_eja did with his Athena 11, its looks great, I think it makes a big difference.


MTN, your bike is indeed lovely. TISO makes a kit of anodized bits, in various colors. I added some to the BOTTECCHIA and I really like how it brings out the red. 

I posted a picture of my Bott on the Bottecchia's official FB page and now they want me to post more pictures. 

You are right, the Athena group make the bike perform much better. I am not ready to get rid of my Bianchi Infinito...but I find myself riding the Bott more than I ride the Bianci!

MTN, again thanks for the pics and the technical advice, my pocket book is lighter but I am happier.


----------



## Trower

My newly rebuilt Bridgstone 600. Put some modern rims, brake levers, and bars, love the crap out of this bike!! Rides like a dream


----------



## the_don

New wheelset! I love the Rev X, but wanted to try something a bit lighter and good for the windy days of typhoon season!

Just put on these RS80 C24 and did a quick 70km ride yesterday! Verdict? Very happy!

View attachment 259193


----------



## mr_macgee

Had this frame hanging in the garage for years and decided to build it up as a single speed townie with some spare parts I had. It's a blast to ride to the pub and well worth reviving it. 

Toe clips added and the back wheel has been changed to match the front wheel. Rides straight and solid.

Just received an Olmo Professional and currently fixing it up. Will post as soon as it's done.

Cheers


----------



## Mike T.

Ohhh there's a blast from the past for those of us from the ol' country - a fine Metcalf - Mason. Very nice.


----------



## paredown

Mike T. said:


> Ohhh there's a blast from the past for those of us from the ol' country - a fine Metcalf - Mason. Very nice.


Wasn't Ron Kitching the "K"--ham in the sandwich as it were? Not many of those on this side of the pond.


----------



## Mike T.

paredown said:


> Wasn't Ron Kitching the "K"--ham in the sandwich as it were? Not many of those on this side of the pond.


Yes he was and he backed out before production began and they didn't get the decals re-done


----------



## mr_macgee

This MKM has been thoroughly enjoying the California sunshine. Cheers

Never seen another MKM with a metal head badge.


----------



## kaliayev

Got this frame from a guy who recently had her repainted yellow from the original red. I had Velocals switch the decals from yellow to red and built her up with a DA 7700 group.


----------



## mr_macgee

Not sure if this is the right place. I just pulled an old frame out of storage and building it up. It's a '72 Gios Pista and putting new wheels and the rest I haven't decided on. Feeling a bit uneasy about modernizing this old whip. The more I look at it the more it needs to keep the orig. gear on it but I'm over riding tubes and the bike is to be solid and user friendly although putting japanese wheels on it is like going against the pope.


----------



## martinrjensen

*85 Merckx 753 Professional*

I can't believe I haven't posted this already but a quick search showed nothing so here goes. Other pictures of the build up with the original color are here:
Bike Merckx 753 pictures by martinrjensen - Photobucket


----------



## Roger M

My 1989 SJ. Stan built this for his Brother. I bought it from him a few months back. 










88 Nuova Strada


----------



## 540hal

*2012 Simoncini corsa strada*

here's my new 2012 Simoncini corsa strada (Columbus). Mostly 1996 Campagnolo Record (8sp), new Record headset. Fork is a narrow head 'Cesare M.' Tufo S33 tubulars. (The shine is Munich summer sun). Runs fast. Haven't found the engine yet.

View attachment 260126


----------



## High Gear

Beautiful! Nice build too. Did you have to order the steerer threaded? BTW, what tubesets do they offer?


----------



## 540hal

On Simoncini's webs site you can find their tube offering. ( simoncinitelaibiciclette , I cannot enter http links here. Only after 10 posts)


There wasn't Columbus SLX anymore. I got SL instead. Painted, chromed frame, w/o fork: 2100 gr


Steerer: Of course I told them I want old-fashioned 1" threaded steerer, downtube shifters, etc.and after 7 weeks that's exactly what I got.


----------



## BacDoc

540hal,

Beauty and love the pic!
Brilliant chrome gleaming the sun - the modern carbon rides look weak in comparison IMHO.
Glad you went with threaded steerer. Quill stems are the shiznit !


----------



## 540hal

Yes, that's what they are. The naked frame without fork is 2100 gr (4.6 pounds). Why would I want a black plastic/carbon one. No thanks.


----------



## gilga

So Sexy


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Try a different bar*



JasonF said:


> Thanks for the comments. Ironically, I'm on the hunt for some older alloy Chorus ergolevers as I find the carbon not a great match.
> 
> I've had those pedals since my racing days in college during the late-80s. They still spin like new.
> 
> The top tube on the Sachs is a 52.5. It was purchased it from a guy who races on the Sachs 'cross team. He bought it NOS from a bike shop in the Boston area for his girlfriend, who ended up not riding it. There were a couple of chips from the bike being moved around over the years, but not one road blem. For example, the FD braze-on was absolutely pristine, without a mark where a derraileur would be installed.
> 
> Handling is amazing, kind of like a Porsche where the rewards are great, so long as you pay attention to what you're doing. I wouldn't call it twitchy, but it is much more responsive than my De Rosa. On the other hand, I thought the De Rosa felt sort of dead in the rear triangle, whereas the Sachs comes to life.


I would go with a diffrent and more contemporary bend handlebar. One with less reach and a shallower bend. This is a small frame with a short head tube, which makes the bars look huge and vice versa. These steps may allow you to lower the stem also.

Many of these classics are great finds, however some are too small or too large. The riders often end up with stems way up or way down, or seats too high or too low.
Two frames on this thread illustrate my point.


----------



## Bill Bikie

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I see that I'm not the only person in the world that still has a working pair of PP76's. I still use them on my TT bike.
> I'm going to have to take a pic of my Bianchi TSX.


I sold my Veloce TSX Ultralite shortly after I purchased my model 1885 Bianchi.
I didn't have room at the time for three bikes, so I kept the Klein Quantum Race instead.

Loved the look of the TSX, but it was much heavier than the Klein which I'd already had for 20 years. I found myself riding the Klein more. 

I sold the Klein and the Bianchi 1885 on consignment through the shop where I bought a Pinarello Quatro BonB with Record 10.

Someday I'd like to find a red Colnago Master X-tra Lite.


----------



## humboldtnorth

Here's my 1989 Merckx Corsa Extra SLX with 2012 Campagnolo Record:


----------



## zacolnago

The Merckx looks fantastic. I normaly wouldn't go for carbon on a retro frame but with the black frame it really works.


----------



## G2000

*mid/early 80'S Sekai*

Here is my first build, it was a garage sale find, re-painted with Rustoleum Flat Black, 105 RD/FD/Crank, Dura ace bar ends and other stuff from ebay-CL - A TON of fun putting together and I cant wait for the next one


----------



## kaliayev

Congrats on your first build. Once it gets into your blood watch out!


----------



## Aussie Rider

My Retro Modern

Colnago Master Olympic with Shamals, Carbon Campagnolo Chorus but with Delta Brakes :wink5:


Colnago Master Olympic by aussierider43, on Flickr

Colnago Technos with Sram Rival to maintain the polished alloy look, Blue Open Pros and record hubs


Colnago Tecnos by aussierider43, on Flickr


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Aussie Rider said:


> My Retro Modern
> 
> Colnago Master Olympic with Shamals, Carbon Campagnolo Chorus but with Delta Brakes :wink5:
> 
> 
> Colnago Master Olympic by aussierider43, on Flickr
> 
> Colnago Technos with Sram Rival to maintain the polished alloy look, Blue Open Pros and record hubs
> 
> 
> Colnago Tecnos by aussierider43, on Flickr


Santa Madonna de Ghisallo...bella...bellissima!


----------



## northamericas

*how much baby?*

I just bought my first bike and am sick feeling it was the worst purchase ever. I was looking for a commuter bike that would be a good fit. I am 6'4. I saw a posting for a 26" frame bike. It was way over my budget but i got impulsive, thinking it was a perfect find. I rode it once and do not really like it. Shifters are down low which is tricky. And I got really sore.
The guy really sold me. He seemed very passionate that it is a top quality bike with the best parts, despite being 40 years old. I paid $700 for it. Can someone please tell me how much they think it is worth? The seller told me it has lots of collector value. I think I paid way too much for a bike that is old and not too practical.

26" Carlton Giro d'Italia; Reynolds 531 Manganese/Moly tubing; Campagnolo Record changers; Zeuss crankset with 54:45 chainring; Titanium rear cassette (28:24:20:17 :14 : 13); 1" alloy rims with Campag Wide Flange hubs & brakes; Suspension seat post; good condition, hand-built in 70 or 71.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

northamericas said:


> I just bought my first bike and am sick feeling it was the worst purchase ever. I was looking for a commuter bike that would be a good fit. I am 6'4. I saw a posting for a 26" frame bike. It was way over my budget but i got impulsive, thinking it was a perfect find. I rode it once and do not really like it. Shifters are down low which is tricky. And I got really sore.
> The guy really sold me. He seemed very passionate that it is a top quality bike with the best parts, despite being 40 years old. I paid $700 for it. Can someone please tell me how much they think it is worth? The seller told me it has lots of collector value. I think I paid way too much for a bike that is old and not too practical.
> 
> 26" Carlton Giro d'Italia; Reynolds 531 Manganese/Moly tubing; Campagnolo Record changers; Zeuss crankset with 54:45 chainring; Titanium rear cassette (28:24:20:17 :14 : 13); 1" alloy rims with Campag Wide Flange hubs & brakes; Suspension seat post; good condition, hand-built in 70 or 71.


 This may not be a typica "commuter" bike but I personally think that for $700.00 you got yourself a very nice bike. The vintage Campy components are a major plus.

Does the bike fit you? Where does your commute take you? Flat route? Hilly route?

I think you did OK.


----------



## the_don

northamericas said:


> I just bought my first bike and am sick feeling it was the worst purchase ever. I was looking for a commuter bike that would be a good fit. I am 6'4. I saw a posting for a 26" frame bike. It was way over my budget but i got impulsive, thinking it was a perfect find. I rode it once and do not really like it. Shifters are down low which is tricky. And I got really sore.
> The guy really sold me. He seemed very passionate that it is a top quality bike with the best parts, despite being 40 years old. I paid $700 for it. Can someone please tell me how much they think it is worth? The seller told me it has lots of collector value. I think I paid way too much for a bike that is old and not too practical.
> 
> 26" Carlton Giro d'Italia; Reynolds 531 Manganese/Moly tubing; Campagnolo Record changers; Zeuss crankset with 54:45 chainring; Titanium rear cassette (28:24:20:17 :14 : 13); 1" alloy rims with Campag Wide Flange hubs & brakes; Suspension seat post; good condition, hand-built in 70 or 71.


Wow! That is in mint condition! Make sure you store it indoors, somewhere dry, preferably mounted on display in your living room! 

For a first commuter bike, not sure if you made the right decision. I personally would have recommended a brand new bike, if you check the shops for last year's left over stock, you will probably get lucky as you are so tall. 

If you wanted to avoid reaching down to change gears, you could change the brake levers to brifters (integrated brakes and shifters) but that might upset a few people because the condition of your bike is so perfect. 

I would say, if you don't enjoy riding it, sell it on and get try a few bikes in the shops to see what suits you better.


----------



## northamericas

bottecchia_eja said:


> This may not be a typica "commuter" bike but I personally think that for $700.00 you got yourself a very nice bike. The vintage Campy components are a major plus.
> 
> Does the bike fit you? Where does your commute take you? Flat route? Hilly route?
> 
> I think you did OK.


Cool, that makes me feel a bit better, thanks! 
The bike doesn't fit me...yet. i am going to take it to a family friend in a near by town. He is an old-timer who supposedly used to fit tour de france riders. 
I have a crummy back and am going to try to get upright handlebars.
My bike to work is approx 20 minutes. Uphill on the way there. Will be sweating in the morning. 
Thanks for your feedback!!


----------



## High Gear

northamericas said:


> I just bought my first bike and am sick feeling it was the worst purchase ever. I was looking for a commuter bike that would be a good fit. I am 6'4. I saw a posting for a 26" frame bike. It was way over my budget but i got impulsive, thinking it was a perfect find. I rode it once and do not really like it. Shifters are down low which is tricky. And I got really sore.
> The guy really sold me. He seemed very passionate that it is a top quality bike with the best parts, despite being 40 years old. I paid $700 for it. Can someone please tell me how much they think it is worth? The seller told me it has lots of collector value. I think I paid way too much for a bike that is old and not too practical.
> 
> 26" Carlton Giro d'Italia; Reynolds 531 Manganese/Moly tubing; Campagnolo Record changers; Zeuss crankset with 54:45 chainring; Titanium rear cassette (28:24:20:17 :14 : 13); 1" alloy rims with Campag Wide Flange hubs & brakes; Suspension seat post; good condition, hand-built in 70 or 71.


OK, so you have a 40 yo. bike. You have a WELL made, borderline collector grade bike from what I see. The tubeset and components are the best they had to offer back then. You could not get a bike even near that quality for $700 today. If shifting is a problem then you could change over to bar-end shifters 

bar end shifter | eBay

You said you got sore? Is that from reaching for the shifters or did you mean a sore butt? If it's a sore butt you have, you may need to change out the saddle, but only after you give this one a good week or so chance. The saddle on the bike does not look like a Brooks brand saddle that would have come with it new, probably a B17 model. Post some better close-up photos if you can.


----------



## paredown

High Gear said:


> OK, so you have a 40 yo. bike. You have a WELL made, borderline collector grade bike from what I see. The tubeset and components are the best they had to offer back then. You could not get a bike even near that quality for $700 today. If shifting is a problem then you could change over to bar-end shifters
> 
> bar end shifter | eBay
> 
> You said you got sore? Is that from reaching for the shifters or did you mean a sore butt? If it's a sore butt you have, you may need to change out the saddle, but only after you give this one a good week or so chance. The saddle on the bike does not look like a Brooks brand saddle that would have come with it new, probably a B17 model. Post some better close-up photos if you can.


The soreness you are feeling are normal when you hop on a bike for the first time. Ask me how I know.

Easy enough to swap bars, or seat (although avoid being tempted by a padded seat); the saddle High Gear is talking about was the classic leather saddle that shipped with high end bikes back in the day.

Agree with him--the price is decent for a near-classic Carleton--and I think if you really decide you don't like it, you could get your money out of it selling it on eBay.

Good that you have someone who can look at the fit for you--this is the most important question.


----------



## Maverick

Here's my retro-modern..

Colnago Master 55 Anniversary.

cheers!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Maverick said:


> Here's my retro-modern..
> 
> Colnago Master 55 Anniversary.
> 
> cheers!


That is one seriously beautiful bike!


----------



## Maverick

@bottecchia_eja 

Thanks! Saved up for many "moons" over this project, and finally it became a reality last weekend. There are couple of highlites in this built, namely..

1. A custom made integrated saddle/post with 75 deg seat angle, 25mm offset from center. Total weight 141 grams. Did the decals myself. Not too bad looking either..
2. AX Lightness Orion brakeset, front and rear calipers weighing a total of 170 gr (don't ask about the cost)
3. Extralite stem in 110mm matched to an Easton SLX EC90 bars, 75mm reach, rounded bend. 

The rest of the parts are the stock standard Super Record components.

Took a total of 20hrs to install and fine tune each components, rather tiring but the process of building a bike is among the reason what makes cycling so enjoyable. 
The end result is not too bad looking either. 

Cheers!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Maverick said:


> @bottecchia_eja
> 
> Thanks! Saved up for many "moons" over this project, and finally it became a reality last weekend. There are couple of highlites in this built, namely..
> 
> 1. A custom made integrated saddle/post with 75 deg seat angle, 25mm offset from center. Total weight 141 grams. Did the decals myself. Not too bad looking either..
> 2. AX Lightness Orion brakeset, front and rear calipers weighing a total of 170 gr (don't ask about the cost)
> 3. Extralite stem in 110mm matched to an Easton SLX EC90 bars, 75mm reach, rounded bend.
> 
> The rest of the parts are the stock standard Super Record components.
> 
> Took a total of 20hrs to install and fine tune each components, rather tiring but the process of building a bike is among the reason what makes cycling so enjoyable.
> The end result is not too bad looking either.
> 
> Cheers!


The end result is beyond "not too bad looking" it is wickedly beautiful. You are in the artwork area of cycling. 

All the components work well with each other. The whole is just eye-popping.

Is there a touch of gold trim on the right side crank?


----------



## Maverick

@bottecchia_eja 

Yes, there's a touch of gold trim on the right and left side of the crank arms. 
I covered the red Ultra Torque Ti wordings in gold, with a sole purpose to prevent it from clashing with an otherwise all black and gold setup.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Maverick said:


> @bottecchia_eja
> 
> Yes, there's a touch of gold trim on the right and left side of the crank arms.
> I covered the red Ultra Torque Ti wordings in gold, with a sole purpose to prevent it from clashing with an otherwise all black and gold setup.


Very nice, I would have pribably done the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## northamericas

northamericas said:


> I just bought my first bike and am sick feeling it was the worst purchase ever. The seller told me it has lots of collector value. I think I paid way too much for a bike that is old and not too practical.
> 
> 26" Carlton Giro d'Italia; Reynolds 531 Manganese/Moly tubing; Campagnolo Record changers; Zeuss crankset with 54:45 chainring; Titanium rear cassette (28:24:20:17 :14 : 13); 1" alloy rims with Campag Wide Flange hubs & brakes; Suspension seat post; good condition, hand-built in 70 or 71.


Thanks so much for the helpful feedback!
I am going to try to get fitted to it soon. I anticipate I will probably try to get some of my money back selling it. Anyone know of goods sites to post bikes for sale? Other than local classifieds, cragslist, and ebay?


----------



## coreyrichards

WOW! Some awesome bikes in this thread. I love the convergence of the eras and design aesthetic, and imagine the ride is fantastic! That totally vintage Carlton is beautiful as well


----------



## the_don

Maverick said:


> Here's my retro-modern..
> 
> Colnago Master 55 Anniversary.
> 
> cheers!


Fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap...


----------



## Aussie Rider

Maverick said:


> Here's my retro-modern..
> 
> Colnago Master 55 Anniversary.
> 
> cheers!


OMG !! One of the best builds Ever :yesnod:


----------



## Golfguy

*Colnago Master Olympic "Sophia"*

Here's a Retro/Modern 90s Master Olympic built with new Campy Veloce silver and custom silver Velocity rims/hubs. I call her "Sophia".


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Sophia is beautiful. I think I mentioned this before, the only change I would make is to use a quill stem. Other than that minor niggle (for me) the bike is simply beautiful.


----------



## Golfguy

Thank you very much. I agree to a certain extent on the quill stem, but it's difficult nowadays to find one that looks like I want it to in the length I need it to be. Maybe one day I'll run across one.


----------



## matchmaker

Golfguy said:


> Here's a Retro/Modern 90s Master Olympic built with new Campy Veloce silver and custom silver Velocity rims/hubs. I call her "Sophia".


I think the threadless stem looks fine per se. Maybe I would have opted for a silver one, such as the silver Deda Quattro, as there is already a lot of white on the bike, but nothing wrong with the type of stem IMHO.


----------



## Trower

Holy Colnagos Batman!! Those are some prime cuts you guys have there! 

I would agree the more "modern" stem is fine, but one in silver would look much better

Man still can't get over those beauties:thumbsup:


----------



## High Gear

Golfguy said:


> Here's a Retro/Modern 90s Master Olympic built with new Campy Veloce silver and custom silver Velocity rims/hubs. I call her "Sophia".


Super nice build. I always wanted a Master.


----------



## Golfguy

Maverick said:


> Here's my retro-modern..
> 
> Colnago Master 55 Anniversary.
> 
> cheers!


Very nice. Great execution.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Golfguy said:


> Thank you very much. I agree to a certain extent on the quill stem, but it's difficult nowadays to find one that looks like I want it to in the length I need it to be. Maybe one day I'll run across one.


I agree, good quill stems are getting harder to find than the proverbial hen's teeth.

Thanks for sharing pics of your bike. It is beautiful!


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*Craig's list find*

Here's mine, found on local Craig's list. Came originally with full Shimano 600 and DT shifters. Have converted to 8 speed Campagnolo. Still looking for crank and brakes. Steel rocks!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Flbikejunkie said:


> Here's mine, found on local Craig's list. Came originally with full Shimano 600 and DT shifters. Have converted to 8 speed Campagnolo. Still looking for crank and brakes. Steel rocks!


Great bike!

I never find anything good at CL.


----------



## Golfguy

Love Celeste Bianchis. Nice find.


----------



## plussa

My Bottecchia SPX with Hyperons... The rims have manufacturing year 2002 labeled in them, so they are actually semi-retro.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Very nice!


----------



## Andy M-S

*Velo Orange Rando*

Yes, I seem to be posting this photo everywhere. This is my One Bike to Rule Them All...


----------



## bolo yeung

plussa said:


> My Bottecchia SPX with Hyperons... The rims have manufacturing year 2002 labeled in them, so they are actually semi-retro.


Now I'd bet that is a fast rolling rig? (For an 80's/90's steel frame). Stunning.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

plussa said:


> My Bottecchia SPX with Hyperons... The rims have manufacturing year 2002 labeled in them, so they are actually semi-retro.


Beautiful Bottecchia, simply stunning. A perfect playmate to my own Bottecchia.

Did you mean SLX? STX? I am not aware of a Bottecchia SPX.


----------



## plussa

Thanks!

The SPX tubing is a beefed-up version of SLX, designed for sprinters and large frames (it's a 59), see the Columbus tubing chart for reference. The frame is stiffer (and heavier) than SLX frame due to thicker tubes, but the quality of the steel used is the same. (Cyclex steel)

The 1200g wheelset combined with the stiff frame really make the bike surge forward when you put more power to the pedals...

Here's a pre-restoration pic:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

plussa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The SPX tubing is a beefed-up version of SLX, designed for sprinters and large frames (it's a 59), see the Columbus tubing chart for reference. The frame is stiffer (and heavier) than SLX frame due to thicker tubes, but the quality of the steel used is the same. (Cyclex steel)
> 
> The 1200g wheelset combined with the stiff frame really make the bike surge forward when you put more power to the pedals...
> 
> Here's a pre-restoration pic:


Thanks for the info, it is truly a lovely bike.

I was not aware of the Columbus SPX steel, I had thought that TSX was as "far" as they went.

Here are some pics of my own Bott.


----------



## T K

Just finished her today. 
Mid/late 90s (not sure what year) Bianchi EL-OS. All brand new Campy Veloce and Centaur. Neuvation wheels. Would like to build up something in a 32/3 cross this winter. Think it needs some blue ano tid bits too.
Have not even ridden it yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mtnroadie

T K said:


> Just finished her today.
> Mid/late 90s (not sure what year) Bianchi EL-OS. All brand new Campy Veloce and Centaur. Neuvation wheels. Would like to build up something in a 32/3 cross this winter. Think it needs some blue ano tid bits too.
> Have not even ridden it yet. Maybe tomorrow.


Nice, that looks awesome! :thumbsup:

Those wheels with Vittorias on them are perfect for it. A panto Bianchi stem would be perfect, but I have been looking for a 90mm for 2 years now with no luck. The larger sizes like yours seem to pop more.

Are you sleeping with it tonight?

Call me crazy but I used to bring my freshly built bikes into my bedroom, just so that they are there to greet me in the morning. Now I have a Celeste Bianchi frame hanging on my wall in case I need that midnight dose of Celeste.

I know we are not supposed to ask ladies weight, but still I am curious to see what she weighs in at?


----------



## T K

mtnroadie said:


> Nice, that looks awesome! :thumbsup:
> 
> Those wheels with Vittorias on them are perfect for it. A panto Bianchi stem would be perfect, but I have been looking for a 90mm for 2 years now with no luck. The larger sizes like yours seem to pop more.
> 
> Are you sleeping with it tonight?
> 
> Call me crazy but I used to bring my freshly built bikes into my bedroom, just so that they are there to greet me in the morning. Now I have a Celeste Bianchi frame hanging on my wall in case I need that midnight dose of Celeste.
> 
> I know we are not supposed to ask ladies weight, but still I am curious to see what she weighs in at?


Thanks. Not sure what she weighs. Stem, bars and cranks are heavier than I would have thought. Stem especialy. It's an old 3ttt. Bet if weighs a pound plus. 
And talk about crazy, I'm not sure I'm even going to keep her. I bought it not knowing EL-OS had a weight limit and that I'm 20 pounds over it. 
I think for the right price I'd sell and get a Gunnar or Soma.
I have a thread about it in the frame/forks section. "Italian Beauty or Asian Smoothie"


----------



## High Gear

T K said:


> Just finished her today.
> Mid/late 90s (not sure what year) Bianchi EL-OS. All brand new Campy Veloce and Centaur. Neuvation wheels. Would like to build up something in a 32/3 cross this winter. Think it needs some blue ano tid bits too.
> Have not even ridden it yet. Maybe tomorrow.


Probably the best frame set Bianchi ever made in steel. My wife has the same frame. I added Celeste Look pedals,water bottle cages, tires and bar tape. There is no limit on how far you can go with that Bianchi color. Her bike looks good without looking too freakish. Your bike looks great the way it is.

This link will take you to the many possibilities out there: celeste | eBay


----------



## Michael Angelo

Mid 90's Gazelle Gold Line Racing Frame set. Rare from what I've been told. Reynolds 753. Athena 11 speed, Alloy Record Hubs open pro rims. GP 4000s 700cx25. It's one of the quickest bikes I own.

View attachment 264677


View attachment 264678


----------



## Golfguy

T K said:


> Just finished her today.
> Mid/late 90s (not sure what year) Bianchi EL-OS. All brand new Campy Veloce and Centaur. Neuvation wheels. Would like to build up something in a 32/3 cross this winter. Think it needs some blue ano tid bits too.
> Have not even ridden it yet. Maybe tomorrow.


Mmmmmmm, Celeste.


----------



## Old-Bikes

this was my attempt... I had the frame and a friend sold me the groupset and wheels for really cheap so I built my first road bike.


----------



## SteveOz1

Lov'n all the retro bikes - funny - I was perusing some older posts and saw a Dave Scott Master Ironman pictured - and thought "gee that looks like mine..." and lo an behold it was! I forgot I registered back in 07 and posted that pic:lol:


----------



## High Gear

SteveOz1 said:


> Lov'n all the retro bikes - funny - I was perusing some older posts and saw a Dave Scott Master Ironman pictured - and thought "gee that looks like mine..." and lo an behold it was! I forgot I registered back in 07 and posted that pic:lol:


I had done a search on something bike related and it brought me to a thread I posted in a long time ago. Freaky....


----------



## DocRogers

My Pinarello 'cross bike, a parts bin special or giblet bike. Not so pretty but a nice ride.


----------



## DocRogers

Sorry - tried to upload a picture but it got stuck in cyberspace.
View attachment 265082


----------



## DocRogers

...or this early IF Crown Jewel that I just finished. Only put about 100 miles on it so far. 
View attachment 265083


----------



## jr59

I think I have one more that fits here;

From Dave Wages. An Ellis


----------



## jr59

OK, just one more than I have yet to build up;


----------



## TomSin

plussa said:


> My Bottecchia SPX, now ready:
> 
> 
> Plussa,
> That is a thing of beauty. Well done and congrats.
> Now a question...Can someone please enlighten me on the correct pronunciation of Bottecchia?
> Mille grazie,
> Rene


----------



## plussa

Thanks TomSin! With Google translate, you can listen the correct pronunciation: Google Translate - Bottecchia


----------



## TomSin

plussa said:


> Thanks TomSin! With Google translate, you can listen the correct pronunciation:
> ]


Thanks for that Plussa...I was actually pronouncing it correctly.


----------



## TomSin

martinrjensen said:


> I can't believe I haven't posted this already but a quick search showed nothing so here goes. Other pictures of the build up with the original color are here:
> 
> Wow Martin!!! That's another beauty. How many bike do you own?
> Rene


----------



## SteveOz1

I posted this frame on another thread but feel it qualifies for the "Modern/Retro" theme - it is a 56 Bernard Hinault edition Look built with Campy Dayona 10 speed, Cinelli bar/stem and Open pro hoops laced to 105 hubs (at least till I can find a Campy hub to lace up to one of my rims or a suitable Campy wheelset) Suprisingly the shifting works good - I set the indexing from the big cog (not the center) I know the cumulative effect will be poor shifting alignment on the smallest cog ..but I never ride the 11 tooth and rarely ride in the 12 sooo...This is my first modern Campy group and I think I'm going to like it a lot :thumbsup: I'm still debating bar/stem combo (hence the lack of bar tape) - the Cinelli is reeaally pretty but is a low fit for me - I have used Nitto stems with their higher rise on other steel rides - but it doesn't look quite as "right".......


----------



## High Gear

Very nice!




SteveOz1 said:


> I posted this frame on another thread but feel it qualifies for the "Modern/Retro" theme - it is a 56 Bernard Hinault edition Look built with Campy Dayona 10 speed, Cinelli bar/stem and Open pro hoops laced to 105 hubs (at least till I can find a Campy hub to lace up to one of my rims or a suitable Campy wheelset) Suprisingly the shifting works good - I set the indexing from the big cog (not the center) I know the cumulative effect will be poor shifting alignment on the smallest cog ..but I never ride the 11 tooth and rarely ride in the 12 sooo...This is my first modern Campy group and I think I'm going to like it a lot :thumbsup: I'm still debating bar/stem combo (hence the lack of bar tape) - the Cinelli is reeaally pretty but is a low fit for me - I have used Nitto stems with their higher rise on other steel rides - but it doesn't look quite as "right".......


----------



## nickillus

A timeless beauty!


----------



## TomSin

Hi guys and gals,

I finally have enough posts to post a picture of my new pride and joy. It's a Tommasini Sintesi outfitted with Campagnolo Record 10. 

As a teenager I watched my heroes ride steel frames like this one to victory in the grand tours, the classics, and the World Championships. Back then I couldn't even afford to dream about riding something like this. That's why, after getting back into cycling about 3 years ago and purchasing 2 Cervelos, I decided to build up a dream bike.

The project took about 18 months to come together. I had the frame built in Senor Tommasini's shop in Italy which took about 4 months to arrive. The rest of the time I spent searching for, what I think, are the perfect parts.

I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please feel free to let me know what you think.

Grazie mille!!

Rene


----------



## bottecchia_eja

TomSin said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I finally have enough posts to post a picture of my new pride and joy. It's a Tommasini Sintesi outfitted with Campagnolo Record 10.
> 
> As a teenager I watched my heroes ride steel frames like this one to victory in the grand tours, the classics, and the World Championships. Back then I couldn't even afford to dream about riding something like this. That's why, after getting back into cycling about 3 years ago and purchasing 2 Cervelos, I decided to build up a dream bike.
> 
> The project took about 18 months to come together. I had the frame built in Senor Tommasini's shop in Italy which took about 4 months to arrive. The rest of the time I spent searching for, what I think, are the perfect parts.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please feel free to let me know what you think.
> 
> Mille grazie!!
> 
> Rene


Bella...bellissima bici Italiana.

She is so yummy.....


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

TomSin said:


>


Love it! Beautiful bike. I think this next year, I am going to try and find a nice Tommasini for my stable. Although yours is gorgeous in black, I think I need something in red. Like you, growing up, Tommasinis were sold by my LBS and I remember lusting after one back then. Yeah, definitely a Tommasini this next year... :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfguy

TomSin said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I finally have enough posts to post a picture of my new pride and joy. It's a Tommasini Sintesi outfitted with Campagnolo Record 10.
> 
> As a teenager I watched my heroes ride steel frames like this one to victory in the grand tours, the classics, and the World Championships. Back then I couldn't even afford to dream about riding something like this. That's why, after getting back into cycling about 3 years ago and purchasing 2 Cervelos, I decided to build up a dream bike.
> 
> The project took about 18 months to come together. I had the frame built in Senor Tommasini's shop in Italy which took about 4 months to arrive. The rest of the time I spent searching for, what I think, are the perfect parts.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please feel free to let me know what you think.
> 
> Mille grazie!!
> 
> Rene


Beautiful bike. Well done.


----------



## nickillus

TomSin said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I finally have enough posts to post a picture of my new pride and joy. It's a Tommasini Sintesi outfitted with Campagnolo Record 10.
> 
> As a teenager I watched my heroes ride steel frames like this one to victory in the grand tours, the classics, and the World Championships. Back then I couldn't even afford to dream about riding something like this. That's why, after getting back into cycling about 3 years ago and purchasing 2 Cervelos, I decided to build up a dream bike.
> 
> The project took about 18 months to come together. I had the frame built in Senor Tommasini's shop in Italy which took about 4 months to arrive. The rest of the time I spent searching for, what I think, are the perfect parts.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please feel free to let me know what you think.
> 
> Mille grazie!
> 
> Rene


Your Sintesi looks really fine. Beautifully done in that classic style. Enjoy! I'm presently waiting for a Tommasini Fire ordered a couple of months ago from the Grosseto shop. I'm just trying to be patient.


----------



## BacDoc

TomSin,

Your bicycle is beautiful and thank God you had the intelligence to use a quill stem in your build!


----------



## High Gear

Damn brother, I don't think this bike can be topped for a Neo/Retro build. You did everything right. I assume the stem/bar combo is the new Cinelli A1 stem/Giro d'Italia bars? Smoking vintage Regal saddle. Is there anything as good looking, other than maybe a Brooks? Maybe? You'll get a lot of looks on this bikel. What is Tommasini using for tubing now in days? When those tires wear out, treat yourself to a set of Vittoria Corsa CX tires to add to the "Magic Carpet Ride".



TomSin said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I finally have enough posts to post a picture of my new pride and joy. It's a Tommasini Sintesi outfitted with Campagnolo Record 10.
> 
> As a teenager I watched my heroes ride steel frames like this one to victory in the grand tours, the classics, and the World Championships. Back then I couldn't even afford to dream about riding something like this. That's why, after getting back into cycling about 3 years ago and purchasing 2 Cervelos, I decided to build up a dream bike.
> 
> The project took about 18 months to come together. I had the frame built in Senor Tommasini's shop in Italy which took about 4 months to arrive. The rest of the time I spent searching for, what I think, are the perfect parts.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please feel free to let me know what you think.
> 
> Mille grazie!!
> 
> Rene


----------



## humanbeing

Here's my neo/modern retro;
1995 Bosevski Columbus SLX
2010 Athena Ultra Shift/Ultra Torque
Chorus hubs with Ambrosio Endurance rims
Cinelli bars and stem
Chorus seat post and Rolls saddle
John Bosevski is a Sydney frame builder although he no longer builds frames.
Love it, I've got a BMC Streetfire which is now the rain bike as I only want to ride this 
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## TomSin

Thank you all for your kind comments. 
This build was a real labour of love. I took my time in order to do justice to the fine piece of craftsmanship it is. 
I think I'm hooked on this. Looking at some of the great, true classic builds on the forum I'd like to maybe give that a go sometime. Maybe a Gios, Bottecchia, Bianchi, or a DeRosa. But I want to do a lot more research before I decide. The whole process is just so much fun and rewarding.
Thanks again for all the kind words and inspiration.
Regards,
Rene


----------



## TomSin

High Gear said:


> Damn brother, I don't think this bike can be topped for a Neo/Retro build. You did everything right. I assume the stem/bar combo is the new Cinelli A1 stem/Giro d'Italia bars? Smoking vintage Regal saddle. Is there anything as good looking, other than maybe a Brooks? Maybe? You'll get a lot of looks on this bikel. What is Tommasini using for tubing now in days? When those tires wear out, treat yourself to a set of Vittoria Corsa CX tires to add to the "Magic Carpet Ride".


Thanks High Gear. All these positive comments really mean a lot. I really do appreciate it.
Tommasini is using Columbus Neuron tubing for the Sintesi. I'm not sure about their other frames.

In your view, do the Vittoria's really ride that much better?

Mille grazie!!

Rene


----------



## SteveOz1

Gunnar Sport with 9 speed Ultegra....maybe it doesn't qualify as "retro/modern" buuuut it's steel with a leather saddle and spoked wheels :rolleyes5: - just ignore the carbon fork..I actually have a matching steel one but took it off to use on another project..


----------



## High Gear

Yes they do. It's about as close as you can get to the ride of a tubular. The CX is refered to as an "Open Tubular" 320 TPI (threads per inch) make this tire ride so well. Another item I like is Cinelli Gel-cork bar tape, you have to get the Cinelli brand, not Bontrager or another brand. Those two things can really add comfort and quality to the ride of the bike. Enjoy!

Oh yeah, some people like to couple the CX's with latex tubes for an even better ride. Most quality tubular tires have latex tubes in them from the factory. I just bought a set of latex tubes with my new CX's, but have not mounted them yet. Only drawback to latex is I don't think they can be patched, so I would carry a back-up butyl tube that is patch able ....just in-case.



TomSin said:


> Thanks High Gear. All these positive comments really mean a lot. I really do appreciate it.
> Tommasini is using Columbus Neuron tubing for the Sintesi. I'm not sure about their other frames.
> 
> In your view, do the Vittoria's really ride that much better?
> 
> Mille grazie!!
> 
> Rene


----------



## SteveOz1

High Gear said:


> I had done a search on something bike related and it brought me to a thread I posted in a long time ago. Freaky....


I still have that Dave Scott Master Ironman I posted years ago....just now updated to a threadless carbon fork to get a better fit! And it stll rides good:thumbsup:


----------



## bolo yeung

One "Neo-retro" Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 I thought might be worth posting up here.

I've always ridden my steel frames with the Record/Chorus or centaur square taper BB and chain sets so the move to a carbon Record UT chain set has been a bit of an eye opener 

As the saying goes 'it's not about the bike' but after riding my other Corsa 01 that is built up with all alloy 10 spd Record/Chorus mixed gruppo and has exact same contact points including pedals, saddle and XA stem (and even bars, wheels, hubs and tyres), I have to say the rig with newer kit is significantly more efficient (in part I think it's down to the UT chain set but I'll probably get flamed for posting this on here).

I'm one very lucky owner and feel extremely privileged to be able to own and ride such a fantastic rig.

<a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_A_zpsdd52da0b.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_A"/></a><br>

<a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_B_zps7654e158.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_B"/></a><br>

<a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_C_zpse6581227.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_C"/></a><br>

<a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_D_zps72253124.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_D"/></a><br>

<a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_E_zps6edadf71.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_E"/></a>


----------



## bud wiser

SteveOz1 said:


> Gunnar Sport with 9 speed Ultegra....maybe it doesn't qualify as "retro/modern" buuuut it's steel with a leather saddle and spoked wheels :rolleyes5: - just ignore the carbon fork..I actually have a matching steel one but took it off to use on another project..


Gunnar Sports rock! I'm not sure they qualify as neo-retro, but they are one of my favorites. There were about three in my size on craigslist earlier this summer and I regret not nabbing one of them. 

I'm also a fan of beige/cream bikes. Nice!


----------



## bud wiser

*Merckx Corsa 01 7-Eleven*



bolo yeung said:


> One "Neo-retro" Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 I thought might be worth posting up here.


I've also got a neo-retro Merckx Corsa 01. I had it repainted in the colors of the 7-Eleven team. It's built very similar to yours, but with a bias towards silver parts - all Record 10sp, but with a Centaur 10sp compact, square taper, silver crankset, and Chorus silver skeleton brakes.


----------



## High Gear

Very nice build. Did you convert the 9sp. Ergo shifters over to 10? BTW, what is the chain you are using?



bolo yeung said:


> One "Neo-retro" Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 I thought might be worth posting up here.
> 
> I've always ridden my steel frames with the Record/Chorus or centaur square taper BB and chain sets so the move to a carbon Record UT chain set has been a bit of an eye opener
> 
> As the saying goes 'it's not about the bike' but after riding my other Corsa 01 that is built up with all alloy 10 spd Record/Chorus mixed gruppo and has exact same contact points including pedals, saddle and XA stem (and even bars, wheels, hubs and tyres), I have to say the rig with newer kit is significantly more efficient (in part I think it's down to the UT chain set but I'll probably get flamed for posting this on here).
> 
> I'm one very lucky owner and feel extremely privileged to be able to own and ride such a fantastic rig.
> 
> <a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_A_zpsdd52da0b.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_A"/></a><br>
> 
> <a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_B_zps7654e158.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_B"/></a><br>
> 
> <a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_C_zpse6581227.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_C"/></a><br>
> 
> <a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_D_zps72253124.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_D"/></a><br>
> 
> <a href="https://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/bolo_1/library/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/bolo_1/57cm%20Merckx%20Corsa%2001/EM_Corsa01_E_zps6edadf71.jpg" border="0" alt="EM_Corsa 01_E"/></a>


----------



## bolo yeung

No. I still use 9 spd kit. (As well as 8 and 10 speed). 

Chain is a 10 spd kmc X10 SL. It seems to work better; smoother shifting and is quieter than the 9 spd kmc I used before it. 

I'm not sure if the Thomson layback post looks right with this rig. I have a new campag chorus carbon seat pin but am not keen on using it as the seat cluster on this frame is a little 'baggy'. It's 27.2mm for sure but I have to tighten the clamp bolt right up to stop the post slipping.

Any suggestions for an alternative seat post that would look right. Was thinking an ITM Millennium (even tho the clamp system on that pin is diabolical)


----------



## velodog

bolo yeung said:


> No. I still use 9 spd kit. (As well as 8 and 10 speed).
> 
> Chain is a 10 spd kmc X10 SL. It seems to work better; smoother shifting and is quieter than the 9 spd kmc I used before it.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Thomson layback post looks right with this rig. I have a new campag chorus carbon seat pin but am not keen on using it as the seat cluster on this frame is a little 'baggy'. It's 27.2mm for sure but I have to tighten the clamp bolt right up to stop the post slipping.
> 
> Any suggestions for an alternative seat post that would look right. Was thinking an ITM Millennium (even tho the clamp system on that pin is diabolical)


Have you been using carbon assembly paste with the seat post? If not it might just be the ticket to stop the slipping.
I've used it on aluminum bar/stem interface and it has held a questionable connection rock solid.


----------



## bolo yeung

bud wiser said:


> I've also got a neo-retro Merckx Corsa 01. I had it repainted in the colors of the 7-Eleven team. It's built very similar to yours, but with a bias towards silver parts - all Record 10sp, but with a Centaur 10sp compact, square taper, silver crankset, and Chorus silver skeleton brakes.


Nice.

I see you went for the alloy centaur compact. 

I rode my other Zero Uno with that same 50/34 chainset for a while with all other components alloy record/chorus as I wanted an all alloy set up but did not want to go with UT (not forgetting I had several spare square taper bb's as well as tools etc) but I swapped over to an alloy record chainset with 51/39 chain ring combo and 12-28 cassette. Lowest gear ratios were not quite the same as a compact but weren't that far out.


----------



## bud wiser

bolo yeung said:


> Nice.
> 
> I see you went for the alloy centaur compact.
> 
> I rode my other Zero Uno with that same 50/34 chainset for a while with all other components alloy record/chorus as I wanted an all alloy set up


Yes, I wanted the Chorus 10s alloy levers, but they've become insanely expensive in the ebay market. I figured I could bring myself to 'accept' Record for the price difference the alloy Chorus seems to be fetching.


----------



## High Gear

bud wiser said:


> Yes, I wanted the Chorus 10s alloy levers, but they've become insanely expensive in the ebay market. I figured I could bring myself to 'accept' Record for the price difference the alloy Chorus seems to be fetching.


You can always swap out the carbon blades for alloy any time.


----------



## humanbeing

Jim Bundy Reynolds 531 57.5 seat tube
Athena 11 speed Ultra Torque
Chorus levers
Amrrosio Excellence rims
Chorus hubs
Veloflex Master 23 tyres
Record headset
Cinelli 1A stem
Cinelli Giro D'italia bars
C Record seat post
Brooks Team Professional Seat
Brooks leather bar tape
Elite bidon cages
Looking forward to long rides,
Peter


----------



## High Gear

Nice build. I like the classic Molteni orange. How do you like the wheels? That rim has been on my "Want List" for some time. 



humanbeing said:


> Jim Bundy Reynolds 531 57.5 seat tube
> Athena 11 speed Ultra Torque
> Chorus levers
> Amrrosio Excellence rims
> Chorus hubs
> Veloflex Master 23 tyres
> Record headset
> Cinelli 1A stem
> Cinelli Giro D'italia bars
> C Record seat post
> Brooks Team Professional Seat
> Brooks leather bar tape
> Elite bidon cages
> Looking forward to long rides,
> Peter


----------



## bottecchia_eja

High Gear said:


> Nice build. I like the classic Molteni orange. How do you like the wheels? That rim has been on my "Want List" for some time.


That build is almost identical to what I have on my 1989 Bottecchia SLX. I love it!

As for the wheels, I have two sets of Ambrosio Excellence wheels.

Both wheelsets are built up with Record hubs. The Record hubs are great, but now I wish I had used Chorus, aluminum hubs (instead of the black colored Record hubs), for the Bottecchia wheels. 

The Ambrosio Excellence on the Bottecchia are anodized red and are laced with DT double-butted spokes.

The spare Ambrosio wheelset is black and are laced with Sapim CX spokes.

I like the classic look of the Ambrosio Excellence wheel. The wheels are light, stiff and very responsive. I really enjoy them.

Highgear, what kind of bike do you have?

I am sure that you will be very happy with a set of Amrosio wheels.


----------



## Matt1986

humanbeing said:


> Jim Bundy Reynolds 531 57.5 seat tube
> Athena 11 speed Ultra Torque
> Chorus levers
> Amrrosio Excellence rims
> Chorus hubs
> Veloflex Master 23 tyres
> Record headset
> Cinelli 1A stem
> Cinelli Giro D'italia bars
> C Record seat post
> Brooks Team Professional Seat
> Brooks leather bar tape
> Elite bidon cages
> Looking forward to long rides,
> Peter


Gorgeous build. Do you live in Sydney Peter? I paid a visit to Pete and Jim Bundy just a few months back, great guys and my 'go to' for correcting frame problems beyond my ability.


----------



## High Gear

Hi, I have three road bikes, all with a Campy Record/Chorus mix. #1 De Rosa Primato W/ Campy Moskva 80 rims-DT db spokes. #2 Eddy Merckx Strada O.S. W/ Mavic silver Open pro rims- DT db spokes. #3 LOOK KG281 W/ Campy Nucleon wheelset. The De Rosa is my main bike I ride, then the Merckx, and so on. The Merckx is set up neo retro using 9 sp. down tube shifters. The new wheelset would be for the De Rosa, since the rims are getting beat. 



bottecchia_eja said:


> That build is almost identical to what I have on my 1989 Bottecchia SLX. I love it!
> 
> As for the wheels, I have two sets of Ambrosio Excellence wheels.
> 
> Both wheelsets are built up with Record hubs. The Record hubs are great, but now I wish I had used Chorus, aluminum hubs (instead of the black colored Record hubs), for the Bottecchia wheels.
> 
> The Ambrosio Excellence on the Bottecchia are anodized red and are laced with DT double-butted spokes.
> 
> The spare Ambrosio wheelset is black and are laced with Sapim CX spokes.
> 
> I like the classic look of the Ambrosio Excellence wheel. The wheels are light, stiff and very responsive. I really enjoy them.
> 
> Highgear, what kind of bike do you have?
> 
> I am sure that you will be very happy with a set of Amrosio wheels.


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Early 90s Merckx Corsa with mostly Ultegra 9 speed


92 Merckx Corsa by CV6Enterprises, on Flickr


----------



## Oxtox

I've posted some pics of my bike a while back, but, have changed saddle, pedals, wheels, bar tape...so, here's the most current config...

Serotta-made Ti Schwinn Paramount (1998)

Ultegra 10-spd
Dura Ace 7900 C24 wheels
Serotta F-1 fork
CK headset
DA hidden-bolt quill
Thomson seat post
Selle Italia SLR Team Edition saddle
Look Keo Carbon 2 pedals
3TTT ergo bars

apologies for the loser cell pic...


----------



## latman

I'm not sure if the components are neo enough but the frame is definetly retro.


----------



## humanbeing

Matt1986 said:


> Gorgeous build. Do you live in Sydney Peter? I paid a visit to Pete and Jim Bundy just a few months back, great guys and my 'go to' for correcting frame problems beyond my ability.


Yep I live in sunny Marrickville and it was a pleasure having Pete build my frame.
And Highgear you got to have silver Ambrosio rims and silver Campagnolo hubs on a neo-retro bike 
Well I suppose Mavic rims could suffice


----------



## Matt1986

My neo-retro (and primary commuter) is a '94 De Rosa Titanio built up with '11 Campagnolo Veloce:


----------



## Matt1986

High Gear said:


> Only drawback to latex is I don't think they can be patched, so I would carry a back-up butyl tube that is patch able ....just in-case.


I use latex tubes with Open Corsas too; don't worry, they can be patched just the same as a butyl tube.


----------



## davcruz

1990 Concorde PDM replica, Columbus CroMor tubing, fully chromed. I have been putting it together for around 5 months I think, slowly finding deals on Campy parts.

-Chorus 10 speed w/Centaur UT crank and Chorus skeleton brakes
-Mavic Aksium wheels, currently running an American Classic Campy conversion cassette, may change the hub to Campy and run a true Campy cassette

Still looking for a permanent saddle also.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

davcruz said:


> 1990 Concorde PDM replica, Columbus CroMor tubing, fully chromed. I have been putting it together for around 5 months I think, slowly finding deals on Campy parts.
> 
> -Chorus 10 speed w/Centaur UT crank and Chorus skeleton brakes
> -Mavic Aksium wheels, currently running an American Classic Campy conversion cassette, may change the hub to Campy and run a true Campy cassette
> 
> Still looking for a permanent saddle also.



Bellissima. You've done a great job with your resto-mod.

I have black, Campy Record hubs on my 1989 Bottecchia SLX. The Record hubs work great, but I think that your aluminum hubs look better than my black hubs. 

Good job!


----------



## High Gear

Giovanni Pelizzoli probably built that frame.



davcruz said:


> 1990 Concorde PDM replica, Columbus CroMor tubing, fully chromed. I have been putting it together for around 5 months I think, slowly finding deals on Campy parts.
> 
> -Chorus 10 speed w/Centaur UT crank and Chorus skeleton brakes
> -Mavic Aksium wheels, currently running an American Classic Campy conversion cassette, may change the hub to Campy and run a true Campy cassette
> 
> Still looking for a permanent saddle also.


----------



## PlasticMotif

Seat's not level! 

Lovely bike!


----------



## davcruz

Not sure what the seat comment is about...but thanks for the compliments.

The seat is actually fairly level, I think the way the bike was positioned next to the railing on my deck made it an optical illusion. Could maybe tip back 1-2 degrees to be level.


----------



## gregroadie

*96 Colnago Decor Thron Super frame*

View attachment 274383
View attachment 274381
This is my Colnago with Mirage gruppo and 3t bars and stem. Mavic MA 4 rims.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

gregroadie said:


> This is my Colnago with Mirage gruppo and 3t bars and stem. Mavic MA 4 rims.[IMG]princess[/QUOTE]
> 
> Pics?


----------



## andymac55

*Fausto Coppi with Sram*

NOS 90's Fausto Coppi.

A build using components from a crashed bike, including Sram Force.
And a Pro-Lite Bracciano wheelset, which look a bit like Campy 'Atlanta 1996' 

Rides nicely!


----------



## human powered

*1980s Masi Gran Criterium*

My 1980s Masi Gran Criterium


----------



## velodog

human powered said:


> My 1980s Masi Gran Criterium


That's a beauty.

Made in California wasn't it? Know who built it?


----------



## human powered

San Marcos, California during the time that Dave Tesch and Joe Starck were building frames at Masi. I don't know who built this one.


----------



## jazzbolicious

Nice build on the Coppi. I just got a set of the Pro-Lite Braccianos for my Masi Team 3V neo-retro build (I may post pictures sometime). Did you find that Coppi frame on ebay? I noticed there's a seller with a lot of NOS Coppi frames on there right now, including a chromed one that looks awesome.


----------



## velodog

human powered said:


> San Marcos, California during the time that Dave Tesch and Joe Starck were building frames at Masi. I don't know who built this one.


Yeah, I thought that you had a good one there. 
I really do like that bike.


----------



## human powered

Thanks, Velodog. Can't wait to put some miles on her.


----------



## rti27

1980 SR


----------



## High Gear

Save the paint on your bikes. Just lean the last third of the rear wheel against a tree,poll, wall, whatever. It will stay without falling.




rti27 said:


> 1980 SR


----------



## velodog

rti27 said:


> 1980 SR


Is that a plastic fire hydrant?


----------



## rti27

no cement


----------



## davcruz

davcruz said:


> 1990 Concorde PDM replica, Columbus CroMor tubing, fully chromed. I have been putting it together for around 5 months I think, slowly finding deals on Campy parts.
> 
> -Chorus 10 speed w/Centaur UT crank and Chorus skeleton brakes
> -Mavic Aksium wheels, currently running an American Classic Campy conversion cassette, may change the hub to Campy and run a true Campy cassette
> 
> Still looking for a permanent saddle also.


Well, bad news on my Concorde. It is just too small for me, I cannot get comfortable on it, feel like I need a 58 or 59 to really feel right. 

I think my intention is to remove the Campy and set it up with DA/Ultegra parts I have and then sell it. Keeping my eyes open for something similar in a size I can use. I just love the Ciocc and Concorde frames for some reason so will try to find one of them.


----------



## High Gear

davcruz said:


> Well, bad news on my Concorde. It is just too small for me, I cannot get comfortable on it, feel like I need a 58 or 59 to really feel right.
> 
> I think my intention is to remove the Campy and set it up with DA/Ultegra parts I have and then sell it. Keeping my eyes open for something similar in a size I can use. I just love the Ciocc and Concorde frames for some reason so will try to find one of them.


Don't forget Rossin. They made some kick A$$ frames too.


----------



## tidi

*Coppi*

Hopefully my pic will upload. It;s a '90's steel Coppi with Shimano 6403 8 speed, Nitto dynamic nitto bars, 177.5 French made Stronglite speedlight cranks, flite saddle and 08 Ksyriums. Only bike i got atm..
View attachment 272087
View attachment 272087


----------



## tidi

sorry to double up the same pic


----------



## tidi

View attachment 272089
a slight different shot. i've just shortened the reach which is allowing me to run a large saddle to bar drop, so far so good.


----------



## jazzbolicious

*1995 Masi Team 3V*

Here's my build of a Masi Team 3V, distributed by Torelli in 1995. Bought the frame this summer and finally built it up last month! Weighs about 20 pounds and rides like a dream.

Frameset: 1995 Masi Team 3V
Group: 2010 Campagnolo Centaur
Wheels: Pro-Lite Bracciano
Saddle: Early 2000s Selle Italia Gel Flite Titanium


----------



## Fivethumbs

I love your Masi. It's splendid.


----------



## davcruz

I too like it the Masi! But what's with all the stickers on it? Wheels are great!


----------



## jazzbolicious

*Stickers*



davcruz said:


> I too like it the Masi! But what's with all the stickers on it? Wheels are great!


The Team 3V was a promotional bike sold with the same stickers as the pro team sponsors. They're under the clearcoat, otherwise I'd probably remove them. On the other hand, they're kind of a neat piece of history. 

The Pro-Lite Bracciano wheels are low weight (just under 1500g), look great with silver neo-retro builds, and the silver Campy set is currently on sale at chainreactioncycles for $310 after the sale they have right now! Get them for your next build!


----------



## Mike T.

jazzbolicious said:


> Here's my build of a Masi Team 3V


Here's mine. I've had it since the early '90s and it's mint.


----------



## High Gear

Very nice.



Mike T. said:


> Here's mine. I've had it since the early '90s and it's mint.


----------



## martinrjensen

A total of 6 counting my grocery store bike and one I shipped to Arizona for riding around town when I visit my brother and sister. The list above is all my current road bikes. I'm always looking but I'm trying to keep it to 4 roadies. I can ride 4 bikes, I don't know about 5....


martinrjensen said:


> I can't believe I haven't posted this already but a quick search showed nothing so here goes. Other pictures of the build up with the original color are here:
> Bike Merckx 753 pictures by martinrjensen - Photobucket


----------



## jazzbolicious

Mike T. said:


> Here's mine. I've had it since the early '90s and it's mint.


Nice! I got mine as a frame, so I'm not sure I've ever seen the original build before. What have you changed since you got it? Anything?


----------



## Mike T.

jazzbolicious said:


> Nice! I got mine as a frame, so I'm not sure I've ever seen the original build before. What have you changed since you got it? Anything?


I got mine as a frame too and it's been through a few builds - mid-80s Campagnolo everything, mid 90s Dura Ace shifting system, fixed gear bike and now in its present build as shown - as my dirt road/fall-spring bike.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Love'n this thread, if all goes right I might be contributing to this thread very soon.


----------



## andymac55

*Fausto Coppi*



jazzbolicious said:


> Nice build on the Coppi. I just got a set of the Pro-Lite Braccianos for my Masi Team 3V neo-retro build (I may post pictures sometime). Did you find that Coppi frame on ebay? I noticed there's a seller with a lot of NOS Coppi frames on there right now, including a chromed one that looks awesome.


Thanks Jazzbolicious, the Braccianos are a great set of wheels, my set have been on a couple of bikes over the last few years, but I think they suit the Coppi the best. Despite a thrashing, they are still true as when they were new.

Yeah, the ebay seller is in Hungary. I think my frame is chrome under the paint.....

cheers,
Andy


----------



## High Gear

*Not mine, but I just had to post this.*

Link- Beautiful Bicycle: Shifter Bikes Somec MAX Road | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mike T.

Oh yeah a classic and nicely set up - except for the tire valve/tire label on the rear wheel - cough-cough.


----------



## bushpig

Very nicely done.


----------



## nayr497

martinrjensen said:


> A total of 6 counting my grocery store bike and one I shipped to Arizona for riding around town when I visit my brother and sister. The list above is all my current road bikes. I'm always looking but I'm trying to keep it to 4 roadies. I can ride 4 bikes, I don't know about 5....


Ha, nice! Sometimes I think I have too many road bikes, but this makes me feel better. I'm at four as well - modern carbon, modern steel, do-it-all steel, classic Sunday Italian steel in red.

Glad I read this, now I don't have to sell one!

And, nice bike!


----------



## velodog

nayr497 said:


> Ha, nice! Sometimes I think I have too many road bikes, but this makes me feel better. I'm at four as well - modern carbon, modern steel, do-it-all steel, classic Sunday Italian steel in red.
> 
> Glad I read this, now I don't have to sell one!
> 
> And, nice bike!


Actually the proper amount of bikes to own is N+1, and N is the number of bikes you now own. So you don't have to sell one as much as you need to buy one.


----------



## nayr497

My goodness, the LOOK & Schwinn are classy! Love both of those.

That Tommasini - ha, I picked mine up used and it came with that exact same Specialized BG saddle. The thing must be 6-8 cms thick! Jeez. 

I haven't been able to sort it out but I think my frame is an '89 and my gruppo is a '90 because I have integrated Record shifters. Most of the others I've seen with my paintjob have DT shifters. Mine has the wacky Multi-Shape tubing where all the tubes are different shapes.


----------



## nayr497

Velodog, Oh yes, I'm well aware of the N+1 Rule. I need to build a nice bike shed before I even think about more bikes. As it is now, I have to store one bike with a riding pal and some live at my parent's house.

That linked Somec - is that just Fizik Microtex tape or what?


----------



## nayr497

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Love it! Beautiful bike. I think this next year, I am going to try and find a nice Tommasini for my stable. Although yours is gorgeous in black, I think I need something in red. Like you, growing up, Tommasinis were sold by my LBS and I remember lusting after one back then. Yeah, definitely a Tommasini this next year... :thumbsup:


Unlike you I didn't get into cycling until much later in life, after I was done playing lots of other sports. Now I ride daily and a red Tommasini serves as my stunning Sunday weather steed. Did not grow up watching my heroes ride them but classic steel bikes are really beautiful to me & I got lucky and found one that works for me.


----------



## cab3086

My Duell (built by Jan Van Dalen)
View attachment 273810
View attachment 273811
View attachment 273812


----------



## davcruz

Rebuilt the Concorde with Dura Ace/Ultegra 9 speed and listed it on CL. Will be sorry to see it go but too small is too small!! Also put the Chorus 10 group on eBay. Sad days, I spent a long time pulling all this stuff together...


----------



## 753

View attachment 274598
Here my rendition of a modern classic. 1986 Eddy Merckx's 753 with record
10 campagnolo.


----------



## davcruz

Nice rendition! I like it, looks very sharp!


----------



## cusailor

*Here's my 2*

I'll play. Sorry for the poor photography.

First is a 1990ish Colnago Super, Columbus SL, with a full alloy Chorus 10 speed gruppo.
Second is a DeRosa Primato, Columbus EL, with a Record 10 speed gruppo. 

Both are dream bikes-I'm lucky to own them. Next up is a mid 90s Superissimo, which will be alloy Chorus 10 speed. The Derosa came with the Record carbon on it and I don't have the heart to change it. I'll have to "settle."

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## bottecchia_eja

cusailor said:


> I'll play. Sorry for the poor photography.
> 
> First is a 1990ish Colnago Super, Columbus SL, with a full alloy Chorus 10 speed gruppo.
> Second is a DeRosa Primato, Columbus EL, with a Record 10 speed gruppo.
> 
> Both are dream bikes-I'm lucky to own them. Next up is a mid 90s Superissimo, which will be alloy Chorus 10 speed. The Derosa came with the Record carbon on it and I don't have the heart to change it. I'll have to "settle."
> 
> Cheers,
> Ian


Very nice bikes Ian. I especially like the Colnago. I want to get my hands on vintage Colnago to pair it up with my C59.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bikephelps

I recently purchased a 30th Anniversary 2013 Colnago Master frame with 11-speed Campagnolo Chorus. The result is by far the best bike I’ve ever ridden. It’s smooth, stiff, accelerates quickly and handles like it’s on rails. It’s also beautiful. It isn’t my lightest bike (19+pounds) but it rides much lighter than it is (if that makes any sense).
If you can appreciate the ride of high end steel, this is a bike to consider. This may not be the best bike available for everyone, but it’s the best bike for me.
Colnago Master frame
Campy Chorus 11-speed components
Campy Record hubs-Velocity A23 rims-32 DT 14-15 3X spokes–Continental 25mm tires
Brooks Swift Titanium rails saddle
Nitto classic handlebars
Velo Orange 120mm stem
Campy Record pedals
Campy Record aluminum aero seat post
Fisik handlebar tape
King water bottle cages
View attachment 275778
View attachment 275779
View attachment 275780


----------



## cusailor

Thanks, I love your Bottechia as well. Here's a pic of mine-I went completely retro with a Dura Ace 7403 group. 
I hope to add a carbon Colnago to the stable someday. I've been lusting after a Mapei C-40 for about a decade now.
Cheers!
View attachment 275794


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Bikephelps said:


> I recently purchased a 30th Anniversary 2013 Colnago Master frame with 11-speed Campagnolo Chorus. The result is by far the best bike I’ve ever ridden. It’s smooth, stiff, accelerates quickly and handles like it’s on rails. It’s also beautiful. It isn’t my lightest bike (19+pounds) but it rides much lighter than it is (if that makes any sense).
> If you can appreciate the ride of high end steel, this is a bike to consider. This may not be the best bike available for everyone, but it’s the best bike for me.
> Colnago Master frame
> Campy Chorus 11-speed components
> Campy Record hubs-Velocity A23 rims-32 DT 14-15 3X spokes–Continental 25mm tires
> Brooks Swift Titanium rails saddle
> Nitto classic handlebars
> Velo Orange 120mm stem
> Campy Record pedals
> Campy Record aluminum aero seat post
> Fisik handlebar tape
> King water bottle cages
> View attachment 275778
> View attachment 275779
> View attachment 275780


Stunning bike. Only thing I would change is the stem, I prefer quill stems on steel frames, but that is just a personal preference, your bike is beautiful as it is.


----------



## Scooper

I've posted this elsewhere on RBR, but not in this thread. 1940 Schwinn Paramount built by Emil Wastyn. I bought it as a spraybombed frameset.


----------



## dtadeusz

View attachment 276211
My 84 Cinelli, build over last winter and dying to be ridden this season. The frame was in very rough shaped, so had it cutom painted and added modern parts. Columbus SL frame, Columbus seat post and Columbus fork as a theme.


----------



## Justin222729

Amazing looking back in time. Any room for an MT Racing 'Silver Fox' or 'Haro Freestyler' in there!


----------



## fbagatelleblack

It's a beauty. Nice work.


----------



## NRV

1991 Serotta x Davis Phinney crit bike.

Columbus SLX frameset with RAD early 90s paintjob and Shimano Tricolor group.


----------



## davcruz

That is super cool and a piece of history. It's also one that he did not break the seat tube in half on...HAHA!


----------



## Colnasty

I love this thread! I'll be adding a Colnago Decor up here ASAP


----------



## american psycho

1983 Villiger Swiss bike made in Ostermündigen. Built with late 90's Ultegra, with a new crankset, and Mavic Helium red anodized wheelset.

View attachment 276560

View attachment 276561

View attachment 276562

View attachment 276563

View attachment 276564


----------



## Marco888

*Koga Miyata Restoration*

View attachment 276727
View attachment 276728
View attachment 276729
View attachment 276730
HHerejou go


----------



## Colnasty

Here is my just finished Colnago Decor. I think its probably a '96 judging by the others I have seen. I have a thread about the build, but wanted to post a pic here next to all the bikes that inspired me to do this one. Some really cool frames and builds on here!
View attachment 276731


----------



## tinfoilhat

Here's mine. 88 Miele Beta. Columbus Cromor tubing. When I got it there were 6 speed Dura Ace downtube shifters/rear derailleur and the rest Shimano 600.
The stock Ambrosia rims were in great shape, and as it came with a 600 freewheel hub I decided to keep them and upgrade only to 7 speed. 
I found NOS 7 speed Sora shifters, a Dura Ace seatpost, Ultegra brakes, NOS Cinelli stem and bars, and finished it with a Charge saddle
and SRAM bar tape. Since there are lots of hills where I live I opted for a 13-28 freewheel and also found a 38 tooth Sugino chainring. An 
old Deore derailleur shifts beautifully in the back.

Lots of clearance for rubber so I went with 28mm Gatorskins. I can run the rear tire at 90 psi or just under and it is like riding on a cloud.

Due to my personal association with Chuck Norris, I actually have N+1 bikes, but nothing else puts a smile on my face when I ride
as much as this one.


----------



## TheBigYin

A couple from me that are pretty firmly in the "hideous" camp I'm afraid...





















(and yes, I know they share a few components...  )


----------



## falcon76

*Serotta Atlanta*

Here's my latest build which probably fits in the neo retro category. It's a 1999 Serotta Atlanta frame that I got from the original owner. He took really good care of it as you can tell from the condition of the original paint. I built it mostly with Campy parts I had on hand. The headset, stem and handlebars are new. The headset is a Velo Orange Grand Cru which is a great looking on a retro build and a real bargain. The bars are Soma Highway One which are nicely polished and I really like the compact design. So far I've taken it on one 55 mile ride and it was great.

View attachment 277220
View attachment 277221
View attachment 277222
View attachment 277223


----------



## devs1980

Hi there, I'm David from Portsmouth, UK. I've just finished this build of an old SOMEC frame (1986 I believe) with Campagnolo Record 10s and Vento 16-HPW wheels. Still tweaking a few things here and there - saddle and bar angle etc. It rides beautifully. Smooth, fast and quick shifting.


----------



## High Gear

devs1980 said:


> Hi there, I'm David from Portsmouth, UK. I've just finished this build of an old SOMEC frame (1986 I believe) with Campagnolo Record 10s and Vento 16-HPW wheels. Still tweaking a few things here and there - saddle and bar angle etc. It rides beautifully. Smooth, fast and quick shifting.


David, welcome to RBR! Please post some close-up photos of this beauty. I have a new Somec on the way and have all the '97 bits ready for her. Do you post on Retrobike | Retro, Vintage and Classic Mountain, Road and BMX bikes ? Cool stuff there as well.


----------



## russd32

Colnasty said:


> View attachment 276731


OOOOooOOOOOOOooOOoOooOO

Cleanup isle 4.


----------



## DocRogers

Colnasty said:


> Here is my just finished Colnago Decor. I think its probably a '96 judging by the others I have seen. I have a thread about the build, but wanted to post a pic here next to all the bikes that inspired me to do this one. Some really cool frames and builds on here!
> View attachment 276731


Yup, that one's purty.


----------



## Fred 853

Here are 3 modern steel frames in the traditional lugged steel style with modern components. Component information and more detailed pictures are available at Flickr: Fred 853's Photostream .

View attachment 282064


View attachment 282065


View attachment 282066


----------



## dbh

My Pelizzoli. Frame is new, but was built with NOS Columbus SL tubing. Group is Campy Centaur Ultrashift. 


Custom 54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP for sale by danharsha, on Flickr


----------



## dayfour18

*Peugeot 1981 PH10*

Just finished off my Peugeot update to modern. I bought new in 1981 and felt this was my least expensive path to modern....and just couldn't part with this vintage steel that was in such great shape. Replaced everything but the frame...Shimano 2300/Sora, Tektro brakes, Jagwire cables, 700c wheelset, new threadless fork and CaneCreek 40 headset, FSA Omega bars, VeloOrange Threadless BB. Excised all the French specs and lost 4 pounds in the process, so despite the steel it's a bit over 24 now. Yes I did end up a little short of the cost of new, but I have something more than off-the-shelf "entry" now. Very happy with the results 

From this:
View attachment 282663


To this:
View attachment 282664
View attachment 282665
View attachment 282667
View attachment 282666


----------



## jazzbolicious

Nicely done! I love that Campy Centaur 10 speed Ultrashift in silver, very hard to find these days.

I built my Masi Team 3V up with the same group a year ago, it's somewhere earlier in this thread.


----------



## tihsepa

Dayfour18,

Looks good. Nice job.


----------



## rodar y rodar

That is nice. It`s a shame to loose that pretty fork, though. Were the fork and stem a big part of the four pounds?


----------



## dayfour18

I didn't weigh the parts out, but steel fork, stem, bars, seatpost, and wheels all contributed to the weight...was hoping to get into the 24ish range, and was very pleased when ended up there.

I didn't intend to replace the fork, but was concerned by the inexpensive original crown race on the fork, as had no gasket or seal of any kind. After fighting the bottom bracket (Swiss threading) and seatpost (24mm), I just didn't want to risk/fight the chance of French sized headset/stem on top of that....um, and handlebar sizing too. I decided to go with a threadless and get to a standard size that gave me a choice of bars, and a good quality headset. I wasn't thrilled with the black at first, but has kind of grown on me. The frame isn't lugged, so the smooth fork doesn't look as out of place as might on other steel frames. It all kind of fits together with a black/silver theme that carried through, and worked with the black checkerboard pattern on the seattube. I really wanted to keep a silver stem and black tape to keep that part of the vintage look I did really like. Am thrilled with the Omega bars too...very comfortable.


----------



## dayfour18

I am cleaning and boxing all the original parts including the wheels, so will keep everything original that came on the bike. I actually have some of the original frame touch-up, and can use that or the frame itself for a color match, and have the fork sprayed to match...another option once I've "justified" the expenses so far. If 'ya know what I mean... :wink:


----------



## Dave Cutter

I purchased this 1983 Univega supra sport to use as a winter project during the cold mid-west off season. But I couldn't leave it alone. 

I updated the bikes feel with wider handlebars. I've always like the uncluttered look of downtube shifters so I built on the look with the newer brake levers. The bicycle used 27 X 1 1/8 tires new. I didn't find a large selection for replacement tires... but like these [27 X 1 1/8 tires] Vittoria Zaffiro's I found at Nashbar.


----------



## GoldenR

Here is my new project i picked up for cheap. I had a specialized romin saddle, gatorskins and speedplays ready to go on. Bike has a mixture of campy record and chorus. I hope to add a few more modern touches later on.

86 Cannondale by Golden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

here is Mine


DSC00471.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

thread https://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/my-master-30th-ad10-302774.html


----------



## High Gear

Extremely well done. Great choices all round. Bravo!



Salsa_Lover said:


> here is Mine
> 
> 
> DSC00471.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> thread https://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/my-master-30th-ad10-302774.html


----------



## quikrick1

Restored late 1980's Colnago Master PIU, With semi modern (early-mid 2000) Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed. Mavic Open Pro wheels with Record hubs.


----------



## FTR

quikrick1 said:


> Restored late 1980's Colnago Master PIU, With semi modern (early-mid 2000) Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed. Mavic Open Pro wheels with Record hubs.


Exactly the wheels I am about to build for my yet to be found Master.
Managed to locate a set of silver Record 9/10/11 speed hubs on ebay last week.
My OP's are the new ones though and I am trying to decide whether to de-sticker them and maybe even to see if I can find the old style stickers.


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Waiting for good weather to ride.....


Ergo Lejeune 003r by CV6Enterprises, on Flickr


----------



## BigPoser

Here is my, new to me steed, given to me from my father. It was built for him by Francesco Cuevas himself in the early 80's. The build starts next week, but I'm having trouble finding out what will fit and what won't regarding the rear gearing. I really want modern Campy.


----------



## High Gear

*No problem.*

Buy the modern stuff, and go for it. You can have the rear triangle "cold set" buy a frame builder to widen it for the wider modern hub. I would just try and shoehorn the new wheel in first. Many riders have done this with no problem. Your dad had great taste. I remember seeing a Cuevas for the first time back in the 90's when doing the Five borough bike ride. Be sure to post back with photos and ride report!




BigPoser said:


> Here is my, new to me steed, given to me from my father. It was built for him by Francesco Cuevas himself in the early 80's. The build starts next week, but I'm having trouble finding out what will fit and what won't regarding the rear gearing. I really want modern Campy.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

Salsa_Lover said:


> here is Mine
> 
> 
> DSC00471.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> thread https://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/my-master-30th-ad10-302774.html



*Just want to let you COLNAGO guys/gals know that I HATE you all with a passion.. :cryin: 

There should be law that make it a crime for bikes to look that good!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## cipolataman

Lovely looking bike. Really dig the dark blue


----------



## cipolataman

That's a beautifully done bike if I may say so. Must be quite skinny bloke to run so few spokes.


----------



## Benzosol

Here's my 80's MASI ride. No more carbon frame with no soul for me. This bike is faster than I will ever be anyway....I have chose a group that is suitable for switching out my wheels with my other bikes. When it comes to the stem and fork, I like the look of a quill stem and steel fork on retro modern builds. My wheel choice was based on durability, and weight.


----------



## Benzosol

*Masi*

Here's my 80's MASI ride. No more carbon frame with no soul for me. This bike is faster than I will ever be anyway....I have chose a group that is suitable for switching out my wheels with my other bikes. When it comes to the stem and fork, I like the look of a quill stem and steel fork on retro modern builds. My wheel choice was based on durability, and weight.
View attachment 291375


----------



## velodog

Benzosol said:


> Here's my 80's MASI ride. No more carbon frame with no soul for me. This bike is faster than I will ever be anyway....I have chose a group that is suitable for switching out my wheels with my other bikes. When it comes to the stem and fork, I like the look of a quill stem and steel fork on retro modern builds. My wheel choice was based on durability, and weight.
> View attachment 291375


Yep, that's a nice one.


----------



## Benzosol

*Great Cuevas*



BigPoser said:


> Here is my, new to me steed, given to me from my father. It was built for him by Francesco Cuevas himself in the early 80's. The build starts next week, but I'm having trouble finding out what will fit and what won't regarding the rear gearing. I really want modern Campy.


You shouldn't have any issues building it up. I would do a full record 10 speed group. They are out there. You can use the new Record 11s Crankset with the 10s group no problem. As far as squeezing in the rear 130. I have done this myself with no problems. Nice looking frame and fork for sure.


----------



## BigPoser

Update: Here she is so far. The wheels are just so I can roll it around. New wheel build coming on Tuesday. Almost done. Just need seat post, seat, pedals, build the wheels, put on the cassette and chain. Getting excited!


----------



## velodog

BigPoser said:


> Update: Here she is so far. The wheels are just so I can roll it around. New wheel build coming on Tuesday. Almost done. Just need seat post, seat, pedals, build the wheels, put on the cassette and chain. Getting excited!


That's building up to be a sweet bike, but it sure deserves a quill stem. The modern stems just don't do justice to the old bikes.


----------



## BigPoser

velodog said:


> That's building up to be a sweet bike, but it sure deserves a quill stem. The modern stems just don't do justice to the old bikes.


Thanks for the compliments! I totally agree about the stem, but the issue for me is that lack of variety with bars, plus the pain in the arse it is the change something with the old style stems. I like the ability to just undo a few screws and I'm good to go.


----------



## DocRogers

new Merckx build.


----------



## velodog

DocRogers said:


> View attachment 291686
> new Merckx build.


Nice bike. I'm liking the yellow.

Had it out yet?


----------



## davcruz

BigPoser said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I totally agree about the stem, but the issue for me is that lack of variety with bars, plus the pain in the arse it is the change something with the old style stems. I like the ability to just undo a few screws and I'm good to go.


3T makes a quill stem that is hinged so you get the nice quill look and can also have the benefit of the removable face. They have both the Mutant and the Evol. I used an Evol on a build and liked it.

3T TTT Mutant 22 2 x 100 x 26 Agressive Rise Quill Stem | eBay

New Old Stock 3T 2002 Evol Quill Stem w Gray Finish 26 0 mm Clamp x 115 Mm | eBay


----------



## kaliayev

My '78 Trek TX700 repainted and 10 speed build. Sorry about the saddle bag, quick pic I took on my way home from work late last summer.


----------



## davcruz

I suppose Chorus 8 speed with ergos is retro/modern...yes?

1993 Tommasini


----------



## fourthgrace

*Quill stems with removeable front plate*



davcruz said:


> 3T makes a quill stem that is hinged so you get the nice quill look and can also have the benefit of the removable face. They have both the Mutant and the Evol. I used an Evol on a build and liked it.
> 
> 3T TTT Mutant 22 2 x 100 x 26 Agressive Rise Quill Stem | eBay
> 
> New Old Stock 3T 2002 Evol Quill Stem w Gray Finish 26 0 mm Clamp x 115 Mm | eBay


Or try a Cinelli Frog if you prefer it black

Black Cinelli Frog Stem: 1" Quill, Removable Face Plate, 10cm / 100mm Very Rare | eBay


----------



## paredown

That is a lovely bike!


----------



## Maverick

Minor upgrade, 6520 gr as seen.


----------



## Allez86

I got the bug too.
Olmo Competition

Stripped and painted

Going for a retro Mod Industrial design look

The Graphics are not period correct colors but i liked the red and black


----------



## Allez86

I mocked her up but not ridable yet. The wheels are trashed so I need a wheel set built. Saddle and seat post are temporary. Saddle will be black or red.

Rebuilt Ergo. Amazing how much sweat and dirt builds up inside used equipment. Polished the Levers while i was at it and lost the Record Label but it's faux period correct.


Handle bar i chose are Nitto Randonneur. The tilt they give to the Ergo's actually makes them easier to use.


And my fully set up Dura Ace AX brakes on Ergo Levers. NOS Cable clamp with the blue plug.


----------



## Allez86

Decided on a Bespoke Saddle. Transformed and trimmed an old Regal Saddle to Red Suede



And so this will be her final mockup


----------



## davcruz

Very nice bike! Great work on the saddle, how did you get the rivets out and back in?


----------



## floridave

My 1986 Tommasini with Campy Record 10 speed, carbon wheels. My original USCF race bike from back in the day  It sat idle for years while I upgraded to latest and greatest, but now it's back as my primary road bike. I do still have a fancy carbon Tri-bike, but this gets the most miles.

Aero bars have been removed, but I don't have new pics. 













.


----------



## Tachycardic

Love the Olmo! Great job!


----------



## quikrick1

*Vintage Steel*

Colnago Master PIU and Tommasini Tecno


----------



## dfischer1

Here's mine...built it up in a day and took it on a shakedown ride up Hyde Park Road to Aspen Vista in Santa Fe. Used a torque wrench for assembly for the first time, and only had to turn the derailleur barrel adjuster once to dial it in. I'm sold on torque wrenches.

I call it my neo-retro budget hill climber. Nods to the original spec (in spirit) with the Nitto stem, seatpost and 10sp barcons, but couldn't resist the weight savings of the wiggle.com megasale on Ultegra cranks and the sub-1500g Vuelta wheelset.


----------



## dayfour18

*Peugeot update 2.1*

Made some updates to my restomod Pug from last year. Now it looks like a finished project...just short of it's 33rd anniversary 

Decal set from Cyclomondo finished off the front fork and really tied it to the bike. Black on black turned out great!









I "upgraded" from 2300 levers to Claris. Yes still the low end of Shimano, but a night and day difference. Totally worth the (under $100) cost. I carefully stripped off some of the black paint I had added as touchup last year, and was able to still use some of my original Peugeot Pearl Blue touchup, then clearcoated over the top. New closed-cam skewers from Velocity. Retaped the bars after adding a few layers of hockey tape. Done. Finished. Very happy with the results. Just a touch over 24 pounds. Shared a ride with a buddy over the weekend and had no problems keeping up with his (slightly) old, but still carbon, Trek 5500. Still feel this old ride is a match for any entry bike available today, and won't see ten or 100 of these again during my lifetime.









Still say it was worth every penny and all the effort. Yes old/vintage steel can be a match for anything current...at least in my experience


----------



## FTR

Concorde Prelude.
Record 10 speed groupset. 
Nitto seatpost.
Cinelli stem.
Cinelli Campione del Mondo bars
Silver Record 8/9/10 speed hubs laced to siver Mavic Open Pro rims (32 hole) 
SMP Dynamic saddle


----------



## High Gear

Fantastic build! Concord always seem to have a nice volume of chrome on their frames. Love it!



FTR said:


> Concorde Prelude.
> Record 10 speed groupset.
> Nitto seatpost.
> Cinelli stem.
> Cinelli Campione del Mondo bars
> Silver Record 8/9/10 speed hubs laced to siver Mavic Open Pro rims (32 hole)
> SMP Dynamic saddle


----------



## Brigadier Bilbo

Been lurking and waiting to post this. 1984 Miyata 912 rebuild (some parts old, some new). Rides amazing- so smooth! If anyone has a good idea of how to cover up that headset/ stem atrocity I'm all ears- as long as it doesn't rattle in any way.


----------



## velodog

Brigadier Bilbo said:


> Been lurking and waiting to post this. 1984 Miyata 912 rebuild (some parts old, some new). Rides amazing- so smooth! If anyone has a good idea of how to cover up that headset/ stem atrocity I'm all ears- as long as it doesn't rattle in any way.


Is that frame set up for aero downtube shifters?
If it is maybe you could get a set of the proper shifters for the braze on, remove the shift levers from the bracket and mount a set of adapters onto the bracket. 

Here's a reasonably priced set of shift levers that can be cannibalized for the parts.

Suntour SCR Downtube Shifters New Aero Black Early 80s with Clamp Too 6X | eBay

Or you could pick up a bare downtube shifter clamp and use it to mount the adapters.

Huret Vintage Down Tube Clamp for Shift Levers NOS | eBay


Why not get a quill stem and handlebars that are more suited to that frame?


----------



## FTR

Brigadier Bilbo said:


> If anyone has a good idea of how to cover up that headset/ stem atrocity I'm all ears- as long as it doesn't rattle in any way.


----------



## High Gear

Classic stem. Form and function.



FTR said:


>


----------



## Brigadier Bilbo

velodog said:


> Is that frame set up for aero downtube shifters?
> If it is maybe you could get a set of the proper shifters for the braze on, remove the shift levers from the bracket and mount a set of adapters onto the bracket.
> 
> Here's a reasonably priced set of shift levers that can be cannibalized for the parts.
> 
> Suntour SCR Downtube Shifters New Aero Black Early 80s with Clamp Too 6X | eBay
> 
> Or you could pick up a bare downtube shifter clamp and use it to mount the adapters.
> 
> Huret Vintage Down Tube Clamp for Shift Levers NOS | eBay
> 
> 
> Why not get a quill stem and handlebars that are more suited to that frame?



Thank you for the suggestions. It is set up for the aero shift levers, in fact I have all of the original shimano 600 components still, including those. I read you have to basically break them in order to fit the adapters though, which I wasn't willing to do because they are in awesome shape. I understand what everyone is saying about the bar/ stem combo, but I really wanted to run modern bars. I have the original quill stem and bars still along with all the other components. At first I rode it with all these new parts, but original stem and bars, and honestly the new bars/ position have made such a huge difference in the way it rides. Also, just so my build logic is understood, I am in college and gave myself a low budget to do this, rather than buying a completely new bike.


----------



## velodog

Brigadier Bilbo said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. It is set up for the aero shift levers, in fact I have all of the original shimano 600 components still, including those. I read you have to basically break them in order to fit the adapters though, which I wasn't willing to do because they are in awesome shape. I understand what everyone is saying about the bar/ stem combo, but I really wanted to run modern bars. I have the original quill stem and bars still along with all the other components. At first I rode it with all these new parts, but original stem and bars, and honestly the new bars/ position have made such a huge difference in the way it rides. Also, just so my build logic is understood, I am in college and gave myself a low budget to do this, rather than buying a completely new bike.


If you're willing to spend the $29 on the Suntour shifters(I saw a different set for $20) you could experiment a bit. The Suntours look to have an allen bolt holding each lever. Remove the bolt an you should be able to file the adapters flat so they can be mounted to the lever bracket. 

So, Remove the levers
mount the bracket to the stud on the downtube.
file the cable adapters flat and mount one on each side of the bracket
put cables back on

I agree, don't molest the shifters that you have. But if you can afford to gamble a few bucks on a lesser set, you should ought to be able to make it work.

I know that my wife has a Vitus, which has conventionally placed shift lever bosses, except they have flats bonded to the tubes. I was able to file a set of adapters flat to make them work.









This ain't the best picture but you can see the blue frame with the silver aluminum flats, with the bosses, which are bonded to the frame. You can also see the adapters that I used, which are black and had to have the bottoms filed flat to fit on the flats of the frame.
As long as the bosses on the aero shifter are the same as all the other shifter bosses that I've ever seen, which I assume they are, I would think it would work.

No guarantees though.


----------



## Gregory Taylor

The quick-and-dirty fix to sort the shift cable dilemma is to just get a clamp-on cable stop for the frame. 

Clamp-on Cable Stops

Add a couple of barrel adjusters, and you are in business.

https://www.rivbike.com/product-p/ca51.htm

You probably could make a cover to fit the now unused aero boss. Given what you are running for a bar/stem combo, you really can't complain about a clamp-on cable boss being clunky or kludgy.

As for the stem, that is an atrocity. 

Yes, an _atrocity. _

As for the front derailleur, you can do better with the shim. There is actually a Shimano piece that might work, or I would ditch whatever it is that is peeking out from under the clamp - it won't hold worth a damn - and make a shim from some aluminum stock (i.e. a beer can; college students should have essentially an unlimited supply of empty beer cans). 

Shimano Ultegra FD6600/3 Clamp Adapter > Components > Drivetrain > Front Derailleurs | Jenson USA


----------



## wpod

1997 Pinarello Vuelta.
- Chorus 10s( Record bb, brakes, pedals ), Athena 11 50/34 
- Chorus 10s 32h , Campy Mexico 68, Sapim Race wheelset, Conti 4Seasons 25/28 clinchers 
- Cinelli XA 110, Deda 215 44cm, Fizik super-light tape
- Dean Ti post, Fizik Aliante Klum
- original paint and Velocals


----------



## Kenacycle

My newly built Colnago Tecnos.


----------



## Guerciotti

Here is my ride, built it 3 weeks ago and it is my current training bike.

A 1984 Guerciotti SLX; all Campy, SR rear d, Chorus front d, brakes and crank - 39/53 with an 8sp 12-23. Cinelli Giro bars and stem. IT weighs 19.4lbs.

I love the smooth ride it gives, so effortless.


----------



## dadoflam

My restored 83 De Rosa Professional with 2014 Campy Athena drivetrain - great to ride and look at!


----------



## Guerciotti

*De Rosa*



dadoflam said:


> My restored 83 De Rosa Professional with 2014 Campy Athena drivetrain - great to ride and look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a beautiful bike, I like the Cinelli and Pinarello as well.. Are you in Europe, I ask because of the pics with the woman. The streets are so clean, you will never see that in the US.


----------



## dadoflam

No I'm in Adelaide in Australia. The Cinelli photos were taken in Melbourne.


----------



## velodog

dadoflam said:


> My restored 83 De Rosa Professional with 2014 Campy Athena drivetrain - great to ride and look at!


That's a nice De Rosa, I like the blue. I've got a soft spot for those early 80's De Rosa's.


----------



## quikrick1

*Neo Primato*

I just got this frame a few weeks ago. De Rosa Neo Primato 2003/4 in the great Molteni Orange color. This frame has less than 500 miles on it. It's not finished in these pics. Needs bar tape, trim/cap the brake/derailleur cables and that Colnago stem is temporary. Although that saddle looks cool, it's not very comfortable.


----------



## paredown

quikrick1 said:


> I just got this frame a few weeks ago. De Rosa Neo Primato 2003/4 in the great Molteni Orange color. This frame has less than 500 miles on it. It's not finished in these pics. Needs bar tape, trim/cap the brake/derailleur cables and that Colnago stem is temporary. Although that saddle looks cool, it's not very comfortable.


Another beautiful bike--congrats!

Your getting quite a collection!


----------



## Camilo

My mid-80s Sannino which I think originally came with Campy Record. I bought it as a frame and fork and built it with 9 speed Dura Ace including SIS downtube shifters (which I really like), Velocity A23 wheels, Nitto Stem, Hwy 1 handlebars and Velo Orange seat post and head set. A fun, quick bike.


----------



## paredown

Camilo said:


> My mid-80s Sannino which I think originally came with Campy Record. I bought it as a frame and fork and built it with 9 speed Dura Ace including SIS downtube shifters (which I really like), Velocity A23 wheels, Nitto Stem, Hwy 1 handlebars and Velo Orange seat post and head set. A fun, quick bike.


A classic retro classic! I love the silver components.


----------



## Camilo

paredown said:


> A classic retro classic! I love the silver components.


Thanks! Yea, it's hard to see, but I even stripped the gray anodizing off the chain rings and shined them up a little. Got stopped by the need to ride the bike, so I'm going to make them look a little better this winter. Could have been a mistake, but having to replace chain rings is not a catastropic error compared to some I've made!


----------



## cab3086

Here is my Raleigh Dyna-Tech racing from 1990's. it had the full 600 tricolour group set, but with time and a fouled shifter i managed to fit a modern 105 10speed front/rear mech and the shifters.


----------



## Jwood70

*newbie*

Nubie and long time fan of steel (pake c'mutr & redline Monocog 29) with a 1984 Trek here, When I First got this bike, it was a bastardized SS. I am currently waiting on an eBay auction to decide the shifters, but I know I am going 9 speed with an 11-32 cassette. Shifters will either be current generation Sora or they will be used Shimano barcons. 


Here is the Bike as of now, I promise more pics as soon as I settle on shiters. Saddle will change to a Brooks (b17 probably with leather bartape) and I may go compact as I am building this as a climbing machine for a Fat guy


----------



## kupepe

Bored in work so here is my love ... took the carbon in the garage

Colnago Super late 70s

Chainset/Brakes: Campagnolo Athena 11 (pic has the old chainset Veloce UT)
Front/Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Centaur
Shifters: Campagnolo Veloce Ultratorque
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 5
Tyres: Continental GP4000S
Seatpost: 3T LTD
HandleBar: 3T Ergonova Team 
Stem: Colnago Nemesis carbonplated
Saddle: Selle San Marco Urban Performance


Will change wheels to Campagnolo Neutron Ultra and Veloflex Master 25 tyres


----------



## Gregory Taylor

Nice bike!

How do you like the Athena? I just ordered a group set (crank, shifters, brakes, cassette, derailleurs, chain, cables) for a project bike that I'm working on. I went with the compact crank - this bike will hopefully see some mountains.


----------



## kupepe

Gregory Taylor said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> How do you like the Athena? I just ordered a group set (crank, shifters, brakes, cassette, derailleurs, chain, cables) for a project bike that I'm working on. I went with the compact crank - this bike will hopefully see some mountains.


Breaks are really good, even in wet. 

The crankset is awsome. It's practically a Chorus with alumimium crank. I swapped the Veloce UT with Athena fro the solid black and going compact. Want to do nountain audaxes with this ...


----------



## Gregory Taylor

I went with Silver. The other thing was the cassette. I couldn't bring myself to order the 12-29, so I went with the 12-27. I figure that, with a 34 - 27 combo, the damn thing will be able to climb a tree...


----------



## quikrick1

*Getting Comfy!*

An intimate moment.


----------



## paredown

quikrick1 said:


> An intimate moment.


oooooh--shiny!


----------



## robt57

Hate seeing these, as I just sold this Saroni Red baby this season...


----------



## Guerciotti

ahh they look sweet.

Have a question.

I installed a bb on my 1984 guerciotti and it unthreading itself. I first installed back words to the directions, with the right/drive side on the left side and the so the cup without the lockring would actually work its way out, which defies physics because it unthreads the opposite way you are pedaling. So I thought well lets put in correctly, but now with the lockring on the drive side the whole bb (bothsides) will thread out to the right (drive side) pushing the non-drive crank up against the frame. 

Do I need a bb with lockrings on both sides? Is this a common issue when using current technology for a vintage bike.. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## velodog

Fixed cup on the drive side and adjustable cup on the non drive side, it's an Italian BB so both sides of the BB are threaded righty tighty. Italian BB's can have a propensity to loosen so it's important to get everything good and tight while keeping the bearings in good adjustment.

Make sure that the fixed cup is tight and then adjust the bearings with the adjustable cup, making sure that the lock ring is good and tight. Do you have the proper tools?
Pin spanner, fixed cup wrench and lockring hook spanner.

Use the pin spanner to hold the adjustable cup in good adjustment while using the hook spanner to snug the lockring. It may take a couple tries to get things tight without knocking it out of adjustment. Maybe a little blue locktite.


----------



## Guerciotti

It is a sealed BB, I am just frustrated that it keeps unthreading and the LBS doesn't really know much about vintage stuff - sad. I think I will put some teflon tape or blue sealant giving it resistance. Hope that works


----------



## Mike T.

Guerciotti said:


> It is a sealed BB, I am just frustrated that it keeps unthreading and the LBS doesn't really know much about vintage stuff - sad. I think I will put some teflon tape or blue sealant giving it resistance. Hope that works


Is it an "Italian" threaded BB? After all, it is an Italian frame. If so, the DS cup screws in opposite to a British thread BB and it tends not to stay tight, or tighten itself like a Brit BB.


----------



## velodog

Here's an older thread on the subject. Like one of the posts offered, have the wheels on the bike and tighten the fixed cup while the bike is supported by the wheels. Can apply more torque than possible while frame is supported in the stand. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/italian-threaded-bottom-brackets-221345.html


----------



## quikrick1

*Subtle Elegance or Flashy!*

Saddles,
The Regal oooozes class and sophistication.
The Boxter says.. Go fast or go home!


----------



## Vtchuck

Here's mine that is a bassackwards rebuild... a 1990 LOOK carbon fibre
frame with mostly classic lightweight type components:


----------



## Camilo

Guerciotti said:


> It is a sealed BB, I am just frustrated that it keeps unthreading and the LBS doesn't really know much about vintage stuff - sad. I think I will put some teflon tape or blue sealant giving it resistance. Hope that works


I used blue ("medium") thread locker and torqued to spec on my Italian threaded BB and it stays put. I've done it with an internal/sealed type (Shimano Octalink) and an external type (Shimano Hollowtech). You have to make sure that the BB threads are very clean so the thread lock works. I used mineral spirits and one of those toothbrush sized brass bristle brushes and wiped and dried thoroughly.

Before using the thread lock, I tried doing what I do on my English threaded BB's: grease and torque to spec, but it came loose. Maybe I didn't really tighten enough, but I do use a torque wrench on this stuff, so I think I did.


----------



## madzho

Porn! :thumbsup:


----------



## davcruz

devs1980 said:


> Hi there, I'm David from Portsmouth, UK. I've just finished this build of an old SOMEC frame (1986 I believe) with Campagnolo Record 10s and Vento 16-HPW wheels. Still tweaking a few things here and there - saddle and bar angle etc. It rides beautifully. Smooth, fast and quick shifting.


Thought I would ask the group since the OP has literally one post and I doubt he is here anymore. Anyone know what stem this is pictured?


----------



## velodog

davcruz said:


> Thought I would ask the group since the OP has literally one post and I doubt he is here anymore. Anyone know what stem this is pictured?


Hows Cinelli Grammo Titanium sound?


----------



## davcruz

velodog said:


> Hows Cinelli Grammo Titanium sound?


I thought that may be it, so it sounds EXPENSIVE! I saw one on eBay a bit ago...wow.


----------



## Donn12

here is mine


----------



## colnagoG60

Just got the the new wheels finished, after changing from Campy Chorus/Athena 9sp, to Athena 11. Still upset steel fork threaded to high to install, forcing the carbon purchase:


----------



## ls1togo

Two views of mine...91 Colnago super 91....with Shimano 105 11 speed....
View attachment 306870

View attachment 306871


----------



## Citizenfox

Coming soon....


----------



## ls1togo

91 Colnago Super...NOS...now Shimano 5800 11 speed, 4ZA 50mm carbon tub's


----------



## dadoflam

'71 Cinelli SC retro - just finished


----------



## headloss

ls1togo said:


> mine.... 91 Colnago Super w/Shimano 105 11-speed
> 
> View attachment 307095


edit your posts and reupload within the edit... and it should work.


----------



## davcruz

Well done sir! Very nice looking combo, and Super Record too, nice!



dadoflam said:


> '71 Cinelli SC retro - just finished


----------



## velodog

dadoflam said:


> '71 Cinelli SC retro - just finished


That's beautiful.

I never thought that '71 Cinelli should have modern components, but was I wrong. And it looks way better than it would have if you went with the silver Athena to get a retro vibe going.


----------



## Jon D

My Colnago Master. Athena 11 speed, HPlus Sons Archetypes on White hubs.
View attachment 307364


----------



## rplace13

velodog said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> I never thought that '71 Cinelli should have modern components, but was I wrong. And it looks way better than it would have if you went with the silver Athena to get a retro vibe going.


Agree on all fronts!


----------



## Vtchuck

*Bass-Akwards*

I'm kinda doing this only backwards.... I take a more modern frame and set it up with classic friction downtube shifters, 6-7 speed freewheels, 36 spoke wheels and clips and straps. A couple of examples:

97 Lemond Maillot Jaune:








90 LOOK KG56:









Cheers


----------



## warren128

I posted this in other forums that I frequent, and I thought I'd share it here as well. I just completed it, and took it for its first test ride yesterday. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. It's my 1987 Raleigh Team Replica (Worksop built, "W" serial number), that I upgraded with modern Campy components. It was formerly built with classic SR and C-Record parts, but because of that, it was a garage queen. I wanted to turn into a regularly ridden bike to alternate with my Litespeed Classic. It's the first time that I'm trying a compact crankset (50/34), and first try at 172.5 crank length (previously all my bikes were 170.0). Everything has been replaced except for the seatpost and headset.


----------



## velodog

warren128 said:


> I posted this in other forums that I frequent, and I thought I'd share it here as well. I just completed it, and took it for its first test ride yesterday. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. It's my 1987 Raleigh Team Replica (Worksop built, "W" serial number), that I upgraded with modern Campy components. It was formerly built with classic SR and C-Record parts, but because of that, it was a garage queen. I wanted to turn into a regularly ridden bike to alternate with my Litespeed Classic. It's the first time that I'm trying a compact crankset (50/34), and first try at 172.5 crank length (previously all my bikes were 170.0). Everything has been replaced except for the seatpost and headset.


That's a nice bike. It's good to hear that you'll be riding it. And it's good to see the frame pump, 'specially with what looks like a Campy head.

But those red hoods are freaking me out.


----------



## warren128

velodog said:


> That's a nice bike. It's good to hear that you'll be riding it. And it's good to see the frame pump, 'specially with what looks like a Campy head.
> 
> But those red hoods are freaking me out.


Thanks.

LOL re: the red hoods 

Yes, it's a metal Campy pump head. The little rubber feet need replacement, I haven't had time to figure out where to get them yet. This Silca pump has served me well for many years, and it's still going strong.


----------



## velodog

warren128 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> LOL re: the red hoods
> 
> Yes, it's a metal Campy pump head. The little rubber feet need replacement, I haven't had time to figure out where to get them yet. This Silca pump has served me well for many years, and it's still going strong.


I went to the hardware store and found plastic caps for tubing or vacuum lines, or sumsuch that worked pretty well. They aren't a proper replacement, but work quite well.









The photo quality ain't so very good, but you can see what I'm using. You'll also notice that the size that I found to fit are red.


----------



## warren128

velodog said:


> I went to the hardware store and found plastic caps for tubing or vacuum lines, or sumsuch that worked pretty well. They aren't a proper replacement, but work quite well.
> 
> View attachment 307512
> 
> 
> The photo quality ain't so very good, but you can see what I'm using. You'll also notice that the size that I found to fit are red.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## davcruz

warren128 said:


> I posted this in other forums that I frequent, and I thought I'd share it here as well. I just completed it, and took it for its first test ride yesterday. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. It's my 1987 Raleigh Team Replica (Worksop built, "W" serial number), that I upgraded with modern Campy components. It was formerly built with classic SR and C-Record parts, but because of that, it was a garage queen. I wanted to turn into a regularly ridden bike to alternate with my Litespeed Classic. It's the first time that I'm trying a compact crankset (50/34), and first try at 172.5 crank length (previously all my bikes were 170.0). Everything has been replaced except for the seatpost and headset.


Great build Warren! What bars are you using?


----------



## warren128

davcruz said:


> Great build Warren! What bars are you using?


Thanks! 

Bars are Nitto Noodle (Model 177) on a 100mm Cinelli XA stem, 42cm. I like the noodle lot! I decided to try it after reading about them the forums.


----------



## robt57

Let me post this one here as well. I grabbed this 753 OS, All Henry James fittings 90s Custom frame a few weeks back, loving riding it too. Made in Portland, OR by RMA cycles, which closed shop late 90s. I have other posts with this, so excuse if redundancy surfaces... 


It has a top tube hidden brake cable routing with some slight blistering under the paint. I presume from some sweaty fluid entry where the cable enters. Or maybe a flux residual from the silver soldering of the cable tube? So I taped off, wire brushed, chemically neutralized the few small rust spots and oil base primed the effected spots. And used some Reynolds wheel decals to cover up the primer. And used up the Reynolds lettering left over to cover up some seat tube and down tube paint wear anomalies.

Paint pretty good otherwise, a few not through the primer paint scratches I will find some nail polish to touch up. But I had to abate what was happening under the paint blistering on the top tube post haste...


Ti stem with Cinelli Solida NOS bars, 7800 Groupo, even popped on my Tubeless DA wheels after the first few rides with more normal wheels. One of the best bikes I have thrown a leg over and rolled on in my cycling life.


----------



## dadoflam

Decided to leave the carbon bike armsrace and settle on some classic steel - My retro build '71 Cinelli SC - refinished the frame without decals and then built up with my idea of the best bits for riding and looking at





Pics thanks to Tom Roschi


----------



## davcruz

dadoflam said:


> Decided to leave the carbon bike armsrace and settle on some classic steel - My retro build '71 Cinelli SC - refinished the frame without decals and then built up with my idea of the best bits for riding and looking at
> 
> 
> Pics thanks to Tom Roschi


Can we talk about your saddle? How many miles do you have on the Cambium, is it a C15? What are your thoughts on it and what saddle does it remind you of most?


----------



## wgscott

velodog said:


> I went to the hardware store and found plastic caps for tubing or vacuum lines, or sumsuch that worked pretty well. They aren't a proper replacement, but work quite well.
> 
> View attachment 307512
> 
> 
> The photo quality ain't so very good, but you can see what I'm using. You'll also notice that the size that I found to fit are red.


That is perfect. Did you happen to see any in Celeste?


----------



## dadoflam

It is a C15
Very few miles to date but quite comfortable. I normally can only use an SMP - I literally have a bucket of others that have failed. I find I need something narrow with a pronounced dip in the profile and does not carry all your weight on the sit bones (Like the Toupe or Flite for example) and have only been comfortable on SMP or Brooks Swallow. This is more comfortable than the Swallow.


----------



## wvexeaterw

saddle height was not adjusted when the picture was taken

eddy merckx corsa extra
Shimano 105 5800 11 speed
FSA energy bars 
Mercury M3 tubular
Fizik R3 carbon
Edge seat post


----------



## rplace13

Nice looking Merckx! I'd typically favor silver bits on an old steel frame but the murdered out look on that pink?/raspberry frame suits it well. Enjoy!


----------



## SingleSpeedScott

1984 Geoff Scott "Clamont". Geoff Scott is a top level Australian frame builder who builds frames for a Sydney bike shop Clamont Cycles. 

The frame is Tange Champion no.1 and was originally fitted out with Campagnolo Nuovo Record but now is running modern 10 speed Campagnolo parts from Record to Centuar.


----------



## dadoflam

IF I understand your question I think what you are describing comes down to your bike having Italian BB threading and not English. With Italian threading one of the cups is threaded so that you undo it in the same direction as the cranks turn when pedalling which can lead to them becoming loose if not installed and maintained well. Some say this is a flaw with Italian bikes - others say it is part of the character. There will be a lot of information available if you do a search or Google on Italian bottom brackets. In short there should not be issue using new BB's/technology with old frames if you have the right parts and install them properly.


----------



## willstylez

Spiced up my De Rosa Nuovo Classico with Campagnolo Bora Ultra 35 Clincher wheels. Sadly, had to source some "newer" brake calipers, in order to use the carbon specific brake pads that came with the wheelset. Ended up finding a nice set of Chorus calipers (via craigslist), that matches the look, however they don't match the Record / Super Record motif. Also bought a 9 speed Veloce Cassette, and a 9 speed Record chain....which was imperative, due to the original 7 speed it was rocking. The friction shifters mesh nicely with the 9 speed! 

This is my 1st carbon wheelset, and I'm surprised how stout they are. I'm 6'4", 185 lbs, and they feel stiffer (or more harsh) than 28/32, 32/32, 32/36 low profile / box rims that I currently have. Only have 75 miles on them thus far, but the braking seems really phenomenal.

I've put off buying carbon wheels for quite a long time, but I figured this bike would be a perfect gateway, since it's my fair weather beauty!

Still on the look-out for an appropriately sized frame, as this one is small, but it's in lovely condition...so I couldn't pass up this Craigslist find last year, haha.


----------



## High Gear




----------



## willstylez

I love that Purple color, High Gear!

What seatpost is that?

I was shopping the web for a new seatpost this past week, and ended up ordering a Nitto S83, from Ebay. It has a similar look of the original Campy seatpost, which was sadly too short.


----------



## Guerciotti

Nice bike, its amazing how many comments are made when riding a classic... Love it.


----------



## Fredrico

Guerciotti said:


> Nice bike, its amazing how many comments are made when riding a classic... Love it.


This is my trusted friend since 1984, 70,000 miles of joy on the roads, Italian style. :thumbsup:

About twice a year someone says, "Nice bike!" I always come back, "Yes it is!"


----------



## Barteos

Almost finished Huissoon Columbus SLX ride.
Light Bicycle 55mm rims, Novatec Classic/Ambrosio hubs, Schwalbe One 25mm and 28mm tubeless tyres, Woolteeth Components 44T narrow-wide chainring, VO Grand Cru handlebars, Campy Monoplaner brakes, chrome effect vinyl wrap.


----------



## FTR

Stopped to take some updated pics.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Here's my Merckx MXL with modern campag Athena 11 speed. Ok, for some reason, the site rotates the photo and I can't find an option to "re-rotate the photo". Sorry!


----------



## dfischer1

Here's mine: It's my office bike for lunch and after-work rides.


----------



## FTR

Taking some pics for my clothing brand and the Concorde got to star in them.


----------



## nayr497

*Casati Laser 75th*

Okay, after far, far too long of a wait to make some alterations, I'm finally happy with the state of my Casati Laser. It has come a long way since the shape it was in when I acquired it. Don't think I have any more changes planned for the near future.

New wheelset - Ambrosio Excellight rims, Record hubs, DT Swiss Competition spokes. Turquoise anodized nipples, not easy to find in the U.S.
New crankset - don't need a compact around here.
New cages - Arundels.

Not positive I love the look of the Vittoria Corsa SCs on here, might take away from the subtleties of the overall build. Going to try some Veloflex Masters in all black and see how those look.

Enjoy! I ride this bike every Sunday, incredible fit and feel, really feel honored to own such a beauty.

View attachment 312281


----------



## nayr497

Ha, with how quickly bikes are changing (disc brakes, e-shifting, integrated everything...) LOVE seeing all these awesome older bikes that are perfectly able to carry us around and put a smile on our faces.

Great bikes, everyone! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willstylez

nayr497 said:


> Okay, after far, far too long of a wait to make some alterations, I'm finally happy with the state of my Casati Laser. It has come a long way since the shape it was in when I acquired it. Don't think I have any more changes planned for the near future.
> 
> New wheelset - Ambrosio Excellight rims, Record hubs, DT Swiss Competition spokes. Turquoise anodized nipples, not easy to find in the U.S.
> New crankset - don't need a compact around here.
> New cages - Arundels.
> 
> Not positive I love the look of the Vittoria Corsa SCs on here, might take away from the subtleties of the overall build. Going to try some Veloflex Masters in all black and see how those look.
> 
> Enjoy! I ride this bike every Sunday, incredible fit and feel, really feel honored to own such a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 312281


Your attachment link is not working, FYI! Please fix it, so i can see your beauty


----------



## nayr497

Oh darn, maybe this will work?


----------



## willstylez

That works!

I really like the looks of the gum sidewalls. Sweet ride.


----------



## nayr497

Ha, and here I am considering a swap to all black tires. Hmm, now you have me rethinking it.

Thanks for the kind words. I don't say this around my other road bikes, but if I had to choose one to keep...I think it would be this one. Though not custom, the fit and ride quality are superb. I feel very lucky to have such a nice bike to ride on the weekends. (and weekdays too!)


----------



## boleiro

I built up this 70's Boreggio frameset as a 1x10 around town kind of thing. I have grown to love it so much that I'm now thinking a full gruppo is in order so I can do some real rides on it. All I need is a crankset, front derailleur and brifters...


----------



## nayr497

I love the creativity and possibility of taking a classic steel frame and building it up in various methods - alloy box rims, modern deep carbon, silver bits, black bits. 

So many bike in here that I'd like to steal and ride around all weekend. I'd give it back though, but I'd need a few days of riding


----------



## smokinbikes

*Heres an old one I'm selling*

It's got a disc brake


----------



## Mandre82

I join this forum for this tread and that is the reason why.

Sorry it's not the best light and angle

The frame is a retro SL from Marinoni himself 
Seize 54
Full campy chorus 11
Campy eurus 2way fit
FSA stem and handlebar


----------



## FTR

Old bike, old building, new kit.


----------



## quikrick1

The only one with an old group is the Bianchi, Shimano 105 six speed with down tube shifters


----------



## GoodWine

Mid 90's De Rosa Giro D'Italia with 10 speed Chorus


----------



## BKBDC

1991-ish Tommasini Super Prestige SLX with 1997 Campagnolo Chorus Gruppo and modern Campagnolo Khamsin Wheelset, pink Vittoria Rubino's, Selle Italia Saddle and Deda Elementi Seatpost/Stem/Bars.


----------



## velodog

BKBDC said:


> 1991-ish Tommasini Super Prestige SLX with 1997 Campagnolo Chorus Gruppo and modern Campagnolo Khamsin Wheelset, pink Vittoria Rubino's, Selle Italia Saddle and Deda Elementi Seatpost/Stem/Bars.
> View attachment 318498
> 
> View attachment 318499


Nice bike, but a quill stem would suit it more, and those tires just need to go.


----------



## BKBDC

Yes my initial reaction after putting on the tires was that they were a hideous mistake - but I left them on and now I dig 'em! And recent back surgery says "no" to quill stems.


----------



## quikrick1

BKBDC said:


> 1991-ish Tommasini Super Prestige SLX with 1997 Campagnolo Chorus Gruppo and modern Campagnolo Khamsin Wheelset, pink Vittoria Rubino's, Selle Italia Saddle and Deda Elementi Seatpost/Stem/Bars.


LOVE IT! I'm thinking the tires look awesome! The color match to the frame is spot on. Great job on the build.


----------



## velodog

BKBDC said:


> Yes my initial reaction after putting on the tires was that they were a hideous mistake - but I left them on and now I dig 'em! And recent back surgery says "no" to quill stems.


I don't understand, what does the back surgery have to do with stem type?


----------



## BKBDC

Stem location/type/angle are all in direct correlation to the degree to which my back can flex post-surgery.


velodog said:


> I don't understand, what does the back surgery have to do with stem type?


----------



## Bikephelps

Tires need to go. Gumwalls or black would be so much better.


----------



## velodog

BKBDC said:


> Stem location/type/angle are all in direct correlation to the degree to which my back can flex post-surgery.


Yeah, I understand that, but there is plenty of adjustment to be had with a quill stem, and I don't understand the reason not to use one to get the adjustment needed.


----------



## blackfrancois

velodog said:


> Nice bike, but a quill stem would suit it more, and those tires just need to go.


+1 to all that. the tires really cheapen a beautiful bike.


----------



## Fredrico

quikrick1 said:


> LOVE IT! I'm thinking the tires look awesome! The color match to the frame is spot on. Great job on the build.


Heck yeah. Be original. The tires look kinda cool. 

Velodog, those old quill stems would extend the handlebars about half the height as what's on there. He'd have to get an extended quill stem, which IMO, would be more obvious branding the bike as a bike ridden by an old man with a stiff back. The slanted stem minimizes that effect.


----------



## velodog

Fredrico said:


> Heck yeah. Be original. The tires look kinda cool.
> 
> Velodog, those old quill stems would extend the handlebars about half the height as what's on there. He'd have to get an extended quill stem, which IMO, would be more obvious branding the bike as a bike ridden by an old man with a stiff back. The slanted stem minimizes that effect.


Ain't no shame being an old man with a stiff back.


----------



## Fredrico

velodog said:


> Ain't no shame being an old man with a stiff back.


Don't stiffen up. It's the sign of death! The human body was designed to MOVE. Pedaling a bike is about right. It gets everything working. Have you noticed how smooth the lesser mammals are compared to us? I mean, they've got it down, natural athletes. Sedentary humans are weak and clumsy. We have to practice.

What better way to practice full body movement than on a racing bike? If one wants to ride all the time sitting up, get a beach cruiser. The bars above are dropped very slightly, which is just enough to put a little weight on the front wheel and make the ride a full body activity.

I know what you're talking about, a slight rotation back to put a little more weight on the saddle and a little less on the bars. Fine.

If the reach is right, lower back pains melt away. The pains would be worse sitting up. That's what I used to tell customers who had a really nice racing bike but wanted the handlebars to be higher than the seat. I used say, "No, man. You'll be falling off the back wheel. Most of them got used to leaning forward. The ones who didn't bought mountain bikes or hybrids.


----------



## big_o7

More the likely his back is fused and the availability of a quill stem to lessen his reach due to him not being able to bend over as easy was non existent. I was in the army 12 years an my back is fried. I had to do the same to my trek 560......besides its his bike. I like it


----------



## brewster

I made a couple updates to my '91 Tommasini Diamante.


----------



## blackfrancois

^ lookin' good!


----------



## quikrick1

Nice!


----------



## brewster

:blush2: double post


----------



## nayr497

nayr497 said:


> Oh darn, maybe this will work?
> 
> View attachment 312284


Have swapped to a Fizik Arione. Funny how one little change can really alter the overall appearance of a bike. Looks much more modern and sleek. Also thinking about going to a 110 mm stem. Been working on my flexibility and think I'm a little cramped for when I'm really out riding away. I wish Thomson we're cheaper Gonna put on a 110 I have sitting around and go for a few test rides before making the move though.


----------



## David Loving

I found, and bought, a set of alloy 10 speed Chorus on eBay for $300.00.


----------



## uanlov

Great thread, here my build:

Tommasini Diamante 1996, size 61 with "doppio spessore" Columbus. 
Columbus Minimal full carbon fork.
Campagnolo chorus 11s 2017
Gipiemme tecno 024 wheels (next pimp will be a pair of Hunt 4 seasons)
Deda 35 stem and bar
King headset.


----------



## mackgoo

Didn't think Mt Ti Mega Tube applied, but after browsing a little it seem it does fit in.


----------



## bikerjulio

Nice. (wife's car too ).

Here's my updated 1995 Merckx.


----------



## hfc

Nice one Julio - why are material is it?

Here’s my ‘95 Carrera with 10 speed Chorus


----------



## DaveT

My ‘92 Simoncini with Dura Ace 8-speed.


----------



## bikerjulio

hi @hfc

The frame is the fairly famous Merckx AX. Titanium made by Litespeed in 1995 to Merckx specifications. Back in the '90's Ti was the exotic frame material, and these were sometimes repainted as other brands for the Pros. A certain Lance A rode one of these to his first tour victory.

Mine has every other component updated to Record 2005 or so with a modern carbon threadless fork.


----------



## hfc

bikerjulio said:


> hi @hfc
> 
> The frame is the fairly famous Merckx AX. Titanium made by Litespeed in 1995 to Merckx specifications. Back in the '90's Ti was the exotic frame material, and these were sometimes repainted as other brands for the Pros. A certain Lance A rode one of these to his first tour victory.
> 
> Mine has every other component updated to Record 2005 or so with a modern carbon threadless fork.


Ahh I thought it might be, but wasn’t sure if that frame dated as far back as ‘95. THats a good set up.


----------



## Enoch562

Kinda new to the game. Figured I would drag this old thread back up. Was able to run across 3 steel frames very quickly. I'm really enjoying the Steel bikes way more than my uber stiff Carbon bikes. I tried to keep the look correct,but the parts a little more modern so I would ride them more.


----------



## blackfrancois

^ how's the faggin compare to the davidson?


----------



## Kuma601

Excellent rides!! Was recently talking with a newer cyclist and was recounting to him how I liked steel. Brought me back that I didn't buy the Pinarello Treviso or Cadore in the day, 1990 or so. Did buy the affordable Atala which is still with me.


----------



## Enoch562

blackfrancois said:


> ^ how's the faggin compare to the davidson?


The Davidson does not steer as quick and it has a better ride quality over the Faggin which uses SLX tubing. The SLX is noticeably stiffer feeling


----------



## BacDoc

Gotta love those quill stems. Some beautiful bicycles and that Faggin single speed is awesome! Nice quiver bro!


----------



## SantaCruz

1978 Batavus Competition with Campy 9 speed and RacingT


----------



## SantaCruz

1978 Batavus Competition with Campy 9, RacingT


----------



## SantaCruz

1978 Batavus Competition, Campy 9 triple w/ RacingT derailleurs.


----------

